# corn or no corn poll



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

No bait, no cams, mostly public.


----------



## scrapy (Jan 14, 2012)

It's really simple, one is hunting and one is not.


----------



## AntlerNerd (Jun 9, 2017)

To each their own, but for me personally I feel like if I shot a deer over a bait pile it would feel less fulfilling.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

scrapy said:


> It's really simple, one is hunting and one is not.


rrrrright . that's not the question . if youre killing deer with a bow , its hunting regardless of your ignorant response .. lol

ukey:


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

Let the neighbors bait away, let them spread scent and educate the deer as much as they please and wonder why they don't see mature bucks


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

that thinking doesn't fill the freezer very often . if the deer know where the feed is , that's where they'll be .its not always about the biggest deer . some folks make damn sure their efforts don't go unrewarded . better to have a perfect doe down than go through a year meatless . call it what you like .


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

whyatt said:


> rrrrright . that's not the question . if youre killing deer with a bow , its hunting regardless of your ignorant response .. lol
> 
> ukey:


Wrong. You are not allowed to hunt over bait of any kind in Iowa. You can't even bowhunt a trail leading to a bait pile or feeder.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

newview said:


> Wrong. You are not allowed to hunt over bait of any kind in Iowa. You can't even bowhunt a trail leading to a bait pile or feeder.


in that case . your vote doesn't matter . all the hunters do have the same regulations and an even playing field , but not the option to bait . too bad .......move !


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

Master baiting is the DEVIL!


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

perhaps I should've stated in legal areas only .


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

whyatt said:


> in that case . your vote doesn't matter . all the hunters do have the same regulations and an even playing field , but not the option to bait . too bad .......move !


I feel sorry for so called hunters who feel the need to hunt over bait.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

newview said:


> I feel sorry for so called hunters who feel the need to hunt over bait.


no use feeling sorry . the guys that bait get to eat great . and that's goal # 1 . with a very high success rate . id rather be eating than wondering why I missed or no deer actually got in bow range . or starving come end of the season . no regrets .


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

whyatt said:


> no use feeling sorry . the guys that bait get to eat great . and that's goal # 1 . with a very high success rate . id rather be eating than wondering why I missed or no deer actually got in bow range . or starving come end of the season . no regrets .


That's exactly why I feel sorry for you!


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Is baiting in a high fence worse than baiting outside a high fence. Or how about baiting outside a high fence vs not baiting inside a high fence. Which do the “experts” allow to be called hunting.
I couldn’t resist&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

newview said:


> That's exactly why I feel sorry for you!


Question for you. Do you plant food plots?


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah; my grandpa taught me what bait to put where!


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

brokenlittleman said:


> Question for you. Do you plant food plots?


I plant corn, hay, and soybeans. About 210 acres worth.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

That's what I thought


----------



## Jake8813 (Dec 19, 2017)

Hunt private land, all the neighbors bait but have no bedding areas so all the deer hit their corn at night as soon as there's a little pressure.


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

brokenlittleman said:


> Question for you. Do you plant food plots?


The inevitable worst of the worst analogies on AT. "Planting food plots same thing as pouring out a bucket of corn". F----- stupid!


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

brokenlittleman said:


> That's what I thought


It's called farming. Look it up in the dictionary.


----------



## 2backstraps (Mar 3, 2013)

Why did you bother to ask the question if you are just going to get hostile with everyone that doesn't support baiting deer. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

brokenlittleman said:


> That's what I thought


most of you are jealous . some of youre just too lazy to put the time in .. which is part of hunting . tree stands and food plots take time and work.


----------



## KYBowhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

TheRiverBottom said:


> The inevitable worst of the worst analogies on AT. "Planting food plots same thing as pouring out a bucket of corn". F----- stupid!


Your right, planting a food plot is 1000% more effective.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

2backstraps said:


> Why did you bother to ask the question if you are just going to get hostile with everyone that doesn't support baiting deer.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I didnt start the bs . only ask for the facts . since opinions came into play , you have mine . and yours isn't relevant . we are ALL bowhunters .


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm out. Too many master-baiters for me. Hope you all get the big one this year!


----------



## KYBowhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

Glad I remembered to stop by AT today to get me daily lesson on how to be real hunter. So far I've got....

No guns
No crossbows
No food the good Lord didn't put there 
Can't hunt within 2000 miles of a fence


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

scrapy said:


> It's really simple, one is hunting and one is not.


If you hunt over a food plot, use a apple tree to shoot a deer, if you use a corn field to shoot a deer, if you use white acorn tree dropping acorns your a masterbaiter! 

Simple as that in my eyes

I use apples corn field, bean fields corn pile in Michigan, I use food plot in WV, food plot and acorns in Missouri, Maine donuts in a barrel,
Yep I'm a masterbaiter to.


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

KYBowhunter said:


> Your right, planting a food plot is 1000% more effective.


That's called a "return on effort".


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

You either hunt or sit down to pee


----------



## SDMac (Sep 20, 2016)

I did not vote because it is illegal in NY. But I do know many that still do bait. I have never baited, but I do try to use the natural resources to my advantage ie apples, acorns etc. I have been wanting to plant a clover plot, but never seem to get the time to make it happen.


----------



## 2backstraps (Mar 3, 2013)

whyatt said:


> I didnt start the bs . only ask for the facts . since opinions came into play , you have mine . and yours isn't relevant . we are ALL bowhunters .


Well I didn't give you my opinion of baiting so not sure why mine isn't relevant when you don't even know what it is. I just asked why you are so hostile to other people that simply have a different opinion than you. I have hunted over bait out of state and it wasn't really my thing but to each their own. Since you are just looking for facts, I'm not a big fan of the fact that baiting can increase the spread of certain diseases in deer herds.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Its pretty funny that some of the AT members that think they are great are masterbaiters.......:lol:

JK.:toothy2:


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

We have a feeder on our property and use them from time to time. I don’t hunt in bowrange of any of them as to me it takes the sport out of it. Mostly use to help keep deer on property, however most of the time they are empty!


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

whyatt said:


> how many of you that hunt private land bait the deer ? just curious . around here , your neighbors gonna be . and that really reduces your chances of much success . corn or apples , etc . doesn't matter .


luckily it is illegal here, Ive hunted states where it is legal and I still killed some nice deer without lowering myself to use it ...


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

bait
bāt/Submit
noun
noun: bait; plural noun: baits
1.
food used to entice fish or other animals as prey.
"herrings make excellent bait for pike"
synonyms:*lure, decoy, fly, troll, jig, plug*
"the fish let go of the bait"
*an allurement; a thing intended to tempt or entice.*
"she used the prospect of freedom as bait to trap him into talking"
synonyms:	*enticement, lure, decoy, snare, trap, siren, carrot, attraction, draw, magnet, incentive, temptation, inducement; informalcome-on
"was she the bait to lure him into a trap?"*

For all the "Real Hunters" it sure looks to me that a lot things besides piles of food qualify as bait by simple definition.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

TheRiverBottom said:


> The inevitable worst of the worst analogies on AT. "Planting food plots same thing as pouring out a bucket of corn". F----- stupid!


Opinions vary.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

whyatt said:


> most of you are jealous . some of youre just too lazy to put the time in .. which is part of hunting . tree stands and food plots take time and work.


Another one that knows absolutely nothing about me, how I hunt or what my situation is but points out I must be jealous. Your ignorance is hysterical.


----------



## dublelung1 (Sep 16, 2007)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> You either hunt or sit down to pee


My wife does both, she's a badass like that!


----------



## BigMike1223 (Sep 21, 2013)

Is there that much difference in corn and feeders than hunting over a lush green food plot ? Which I guess is legal in every state ? Lots of place in the south you have to rely on some kind of supplemental feeding. Hell you can actually get your does over 90 pounds with it. Places you can’t get get food plots to grow because of the soil the heat and no rain. I don’t hunt over corn but I do feed in a area that I don’t hunt. And it def helps out the size of your does and fawns. Even hunting by a corn pile and feeder doesn’t seem much different than then hunting a corner of corn field back in ky that you know deer are coming out to or biological patch lol.


----------



## Bowhunter03 (Jul 23, 2017)

corn


----------



## BowHUNTER_HOBBS (Jul 18, 2017)

No corn. Concentration of cervids increases the likelihood of the transmission of diseases like Chronic Wasting Disease.


----------



## Split brow (Oct 22, 2015)

I've said this before but it comes down to your intentions. If you plant the plot with the intention of bringing in deer to shoot its baiting by definition. Just because you hunt acres of bait does not take away from your intentions of using corn or beans or clover as bait to entice deer to come to a specific location. Is planting a plot more work? Sure it is but just because you worked harder for your bait doesn't change what it is and why you put it there. If a guy scattered loose corn over an acre and his neighbor planted and acre of corn both wanting deer to stop by to eat your gonna try and say one is baiting and one is not. If you go fishing and buy worms and put them on your hook and the guy down stream has a worm farm that he takes care of and he puts one of his worms on his hook aren't they both using bait to fish? Or the guy who bought the worms is a masterbaiter and the guy with the worm farm is a REAL fisherman. All comes down to your intentions plain and simple.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Bigmike007 said:


> Is there that much difference in corn and feeders than hunting over a lush green food plot ? Which I guess is legal in every state ? Lots of place in the south you have to rely on some kind of supplemental feeding. Hell you can actually get your does over 90 pounds with it. Places you can’t get get food plots to grow because of the soil the heat and no rain. I don’t hunt over corn but I do feed in a area that I don’t hunt. And it def helps out the size of your does and fawns. Even hunting by a corn pile and feeder doesn’t seem much different than then hunting a corner of corn field back in ky that you know deer are coming out to or biological patch lol.


I'd guess hunting over a feeder would even be harder if the deer you want to shoot is standing behind the feeder!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Says the guy who will hunt a oak tree lol. Lots say baitings unfair yet have no issue sitting a apple tree or oak tree. In my eyes not much different. Hunt your way and forget what others think



QUOTE=scrapy;1106753983]It's really simple, one is hunting and one is not.[/QUOTE]


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

MiStickSlinger said:


> Let the neighbors bait away, let them spread scent and educate the deer as much as they please and wonder why they don't see mature bucks


That's funny!


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

KYBowhunter said:


> Glad I remembered to stop by AT today to get me daily lesson on how to be real hunter. So far I've got....
> 
> No guns
> No crossbows
> ...


Now that’s funny!


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I wonder how many on here couldnt kill a deer if they couldnt bait .... smh...... 'prolly quite a few would go deerless ....


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Agreed all in corn and all mature


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

jacobh said:


> Says the guy who will hunt a oak tree lol. Lots say baitings unfair yet have no issue sitting a apple tree or oak tree. In my eyes not much different. Hunt your way and forget what others think
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=scrapy;1106753983]It's really simple, one is hunting and one is not.


[/QUOTE]


Now if you plant food plots its ' ****ing stupid' . 42 years of hunting , boy have the times changed . I guess you just need to come to AT to hear some of the stupidest **** you'll ever hear .


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

H20fwler said:


> That's funny!



And guys say big deer dont come to corn , lol When I had my farms in Ohio ran into some guys from southern Ohio , said they would kill some giants ever year off of corn .


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

H20fwler said:


> That's funny!


I guess I should have been more specific, where I'm at a mature buck wouldn't be caught dead over a corn pile. I hunt Texas every year where I see more bucks in a day eating corn than i do in Michigan in an entire season, I've seen the same thing in kansas and canada. 3/4 of a million hunters and no supplemental feeding allowed, baiting starts september 15th at the earliest with a 2 gallon maximum. I watch my neighbors drive out on their quads, throw their corn and beets out and hunt their pile relentlessly. The bucks that make it past their 2nd birthday have zero tolerance for human scent


----------



## Teemster (Jul 11, 2014)

I throw some corn out down here in Florida to get hogs to come in and occasionally hunt over it to shoot a doe or two, but rarely do the mature bucks come to it during daylight hours. Not so sure that carrying 40-80 lbs of corn in once or twice a week thru the swamps down here is easier than planting a food plot tho. I hunt 6000 acres here and would be lucky to find a half acre that wasn’t 2’ under water right now. The water is crazy high this year. Some of us don’t really have a choice if we wanna kill a deer. I would never bait when I hunt GA and obviously wouldn’t in IL either. But FL, I don’t feel like I’m left with much of a choice...on my property anyway.


----------



## n.d. woods jr (Mar 23, 2015)

I live in NC and use corn at some spots and others I do not. Have seen mature bucks in corn, but most of them I have killed were not in corn. However for those of you who say food plot are 100 times better you do not live in the Southeast. I have planted every known food plot food I can think of (clover, brassicas, wheat, oats, soybeans, etc). I have also put out corn, you will see twice as many if not 3 times as many deer in corn in NC from September-November. Just too much green to eat around for food plots to be attractive. Knock it all you want, it is great for kidding kids into hunting as well. It draws deer and helps you get them where you want the shot. I'll say this however, I'd rather hunt the Midwest any day without corn vs a corn pile in a NC thicket.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

MiStickSlinger said:


> I guess I should have been more specific, where I'm at a mature buck wouldn't be caught dead over a corn pile. I hunt Texas every year where I see more bucks in a day eating corn than i do in Michigan in an entire season, I've seen the same thing in kansas and canada. 3/4 of a million hunters and no supplemental feeding allowed, baiting starts september 15th at the earliest with a 2 gallon maximum. I watch my neighbors drive out on their quads, throw their corn and beets out and hunt their pile relentlessly. The bucks that make it past their 2nd birthday have zero tolerance for human scent


The "myth" that mature bucks wont come to a feeder or are spooked by the activity of feeding is just false. That said minimal disturbance in a hunting area is very important, I am very low impact on my places.
I feed year round have for decades, I also plant all kinds of fruit and nut trees, food plots, bedding cover, dig ponds and keep mineral sites...I get more of a kick out of developing habitat and holding all kinds of wildlife on my farms than I do in killing these days. I'm still into sticking an arrow into a nice old buck but I don't have anything to prove anymore, I would much rather see one of my boys kill it. 
I don't care how anyone else hunts or with what it's their own personal choice, as long as they aren't trespassing on me they can hunt however they please.


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

H20fwler said:


> The "myth" that mature bucks wont come to a feeder or are spooked by the activity of feeding is just false. That said minimal disturbance in a hunting area is very important, I am very low impact on my places.
> I feed year round have for decades, I also plant all kinds of fruit and nut trees, food plots, bedding cover, dig ponds and keep mineral sites...I get more of a kick out of developing habitat and holding all kinds of wildlife on my farms than I do in killing these days. I'm still into sticking an arrow into a nice old buck but I don't have anything to prove anymore, I would much rather see one of my boys kill it.
> I don't care how anyone else hunts or with what it's their own personal choice, as long as they aren't trespassing on me they can hunt however they please.


You have the same mentality I do. Pressure, pressure pressure

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## scrapy (Jan 14, 2012)

And all at night duuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## fishdaddy (Aug 26, 2012)

2backstraps said:


> Why did you bother to ask the question if you are just going to get hostile with everyone that doesn't support baiting deer.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


exactly


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Not all......:elf_moon::elf_moon::elf_moon:


----------



## KYBowhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

I like Meat said:


> I wonder how many on here couldnt kill a deer if they couldnt bait .... smh...... 'prolly quite a few would go deerless ....


I won't even shoot a deer unless it has a cheeseburger in its mouth.


----------



## LONG RANGE (Sep 3, 2014)

n.d. woods jr said:


> I live in NC and use corn at some spots and others I do not. Have seen mature bucks in corn, but most of them I have killed were not in corn. However for those of you who say food plot are 100 times better you do not live in the Southeast. I have planted every known food plot food I can think of (clover, brassicas, wheat, oats, soybeans, etc). I have also put out corn, you will see twice as many if not 3 times as many deer in corn in NC from September-November. Just too much green to eat around for food plots to be attractive. Knock it all you want, it is great for kidding kids into hunting as well. It draws deer and helps you get them where you want the shot. I'll say this however, I'd rather hunt the Midwest any day without corn vs a corn pile in a NC thicket.


I live in NC as well. Food plots are useless here until December. As he stated way to much other crops and green to eat here. I have a buddy that plants a big clover plot and the deer hit it hard after the rut but no pics of mature deer before then. I’ve killed most of my mature deer off of bait over acorns or areas where they cross.


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

whyatt said:


> if the deer know where the feed is , that's where they'll be .


If you are saying that's the only place they will be, then I disagree. Most of the time they will not be near the feeders during shooting hours.


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

I hunt over a man made waterhole sometimes, does that count as baiting?


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

I like Meat said:


> I wonder how many on here couldnt kill a deer if they couldnt bait .... smh...... 'prolly quite a few would go deerless ....


How many couldn’t kill a deer if they didn't sit in an oak or apple tree or on a food plot, prolly quite a few would go deerless


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Stick&String96 (May 2, 2013)

None of the 4 bucks I’ve killed have been over bait, all of the 4 does I’ve killed have been over bait. I bait for meat in suburban areas where I don’t expect to see mature bucks. On my large properties with mature buck potential, I don’t bait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

n.d. woods jr said:


> I live in NC and use corn at some spots and others I do not. Have seen mature bucks in corn, but most of them I have killed were not in corn. However for those of you who say food plot are 100 times better you do not live in the Southeast. I have planted every known food plot food I can think of (clover, brassicas, wheat, oats, soybeans, etc). I have also put out corn, you will see twice as many if not 3 times as many deer in corn in NC from September-November. Just too much green to eat around for food plots to be attractive. Knock it all you want, it is great for kidding kids into hunting as well. It draws deer and helps you get them where you want the shot. I'll say this however, I'd rather hunt the Midwest any day without corn vs a corn pile in a NC thicket.


Im rt there with ya in the amount of food in the woods and fields here in NC. Corn piles or feeders bring does which in return brings the bucks. I hunt in the midwest and i promise anybody that thinks different,its not a guarentee to kill a big deer just because you got bait piles. Id love to invite anyone who is a resident midwest hunter to come here and hunt a NC 10year old clearcut or pine thicket for 1 season. They would sell their hunting gear and take up golf for winter time fun.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampwise (Sep 2, 2015)

No corn where I hunt unless you want to shoot hogs.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Swampwise said:


> No corn where I hunt unless you want to shoot hogs.


Got plenty of them nasty SOBs to. They will destroy my foidplots and you have to hang feeders off the ground. Tripod feeders will be turned into metal pretzels by the hogs.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

This is always a crazy topic. I didn't vote, no I don't hunt over bait , here in Colorado it's illegal. But the ones that plant food plots but don't think there baiting I find rediculus. You are planting it for the sole purpose of attracting and feeding deer, so you can hunt them over it, in a condensed area. If it's hard to visualize try this, because your planting such a " big "area, if a guy was to spread corn( bait) over a field the same size as you plant, would you consider that not baiting. Here it's all national forests and there are millions of acers of food.There are literaly millions of acers of natural " food" for them. NO ONE planted it for them, took care of it to make sure they will come to it . And we do not have the option of planting prefered plants, plant them so they are " ripe" when hunting season rolls around. Fertalize so it may attract more then the neighbors, water it so it grows. I believe the guys with the corn are just smarter, maybe, dont spend as much money and still get the same results. It just amazes me, that because some of you " work" for it, you dont consider it baiting. At least from my stand point, we cant do either ways of bating that you guys are arguing about, one way is just a larger scale of baiting. Dont get me wrong, I have absolutely nothing against either way. And if i could, I would do both. ! in a hart beat. Just be thankful you can " attract" " bait" what ever each of you want to call it, some of us can't.


----------



## SoTxAg06 (Dec 18, 2017)

Depends where I am. Hunt public ground in AR which is no baiting. Hunt private land in TX. Hunt some over corn and some without. We have some hogs, but not as terrible as some places. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassmasterjk (Nov 29, 2015)

Corn for hogs, yes. I've never shot a buck hunting over a feeder, I've tried in Texas to tho


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

cool, another hunters hating hunters thread...well done gents!


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> I hunt over a man made waterhole sometimes, does that count as baiting?


You low life baiting scum  good one !!!!!!!! macde me think of all the speed goat hunters sitting over tanks and troughs lol Out here lots of critters are shot at man made watering holes 



hoyt fo life555 said:


> This is always a crazy topic. I didn't vote, no I don't hunt over bait , here in Colorado it's illegal. But the ones that plant food plots but don't think there baiting I find rediculus. You are planting it for the sole purpose of attracting and feeding deer, so you can hunt them over it, in a condensed area. If it's hard to visualize try this, because your planting such a " big "area, if a guy was to spread corn( bait) over a field the same size as you plant, would you consider that not baiting. Here it's all national forests and there are millions of acers of food.There are literaly millions of acers of natural " food" for them. NO ONE planted it for them, took care of it to make sure they will come to it . And we do not have the option of planting prefered plants, plant them so they are " ripe" when hunting season rolls around. Fertalize so it may attract more then the neighbors, water it so it grows. I believe the guys with the corn are just smarter, maybe, dont spend as much money and still get the same results. It just amazes me, that because some of you " work" for it, you dont consider it baiting. At least from my stand point, we cant do either ways of bating that you guys are arguing about, one way is just a larger scale of baiting. Dont get me wrong, I have absolutely nothing against either way. And if i could, I would do both. ! in a hart beat. Just be thankful you can " attract" " bait" what ever each of you want to call it, some of us can't.


Well put!



roosiebull said:


> cool, another hunters hating hunters thread...well done gents!


Yeah baiting , High fence etc etc numerous times a year we show each other how FOS to many of us are and how un supportive of each other we work so hard at being.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> This is always a crazy topic. I didn't vote, no I don't hunt over bait , here in Colorado it's illegal. But the ones that plant food plots but don't think there baiting I find rediculus. You are planting it for the sole purpose of attracting and feeding deer, so you can hunt them over it, in a condensed area. If it's hard to visualize try this, because your planting such a " big "area, if a guy was to spread corn( bait) over a field the same size as you plant, would you consider that not baiting. Here it's all national forests and there are millions of acers of food.There are literaly millions of acers of natural " food" for them. NO ONE planted it for them, took care of it to make sure they will come to it . And we do not have the option of planting prefered plants, plant them so they are " ripe" when hunting season rolls around. Fertalize so it may attract more then the neighbors, water it so it grows. I believe the guys with the corn are just smarter, maybe, dont spend as much money and still get the same results. It just amazes me, that because some of you " work" for it, you dont consider it baiting. At least from my stand point, we cant do either ways of bating that you guys are arguing about, one way is just a larger scale of baiting. Dont get me wrong, I have absolutely nothing against either way. And if i could, I would do both. ! in a hart beat. Just be thankful you can " attract" " bait" what ever each of you want to call it, some of us can't.


excellent reply! start to finish, I agree. surely many will disagree, because it doesn't support their feelings they have for themselves, haha.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

whyatt said:


> no use feeling sorry . the guys that bait get to eat great . and that's goal # 1 . with a very high success rate . id rather be eating than wondering why I missed or no deer actually got in bow range . or starving come end of the season . no regrets .


If I was going to spend money feeding deer I'd buy a cow.


----------



## marc_groleau (Aug 18, 2007)

whyatt said:


> rrrrright . that's not the question . if youre killing deer with a bow , its hunting regardless of your ignorant response .. lol
> 
> ukey:


Nope, in one case it’s shooting.


----------



## marc_groleau (Aug 18, 2007)

whyatt said:


> no use feeling sorry . the guys that bait get to eat great . and that's goal # 1 . with a very high success rate . id rather be eating than wondering why I missed or no deer actually got in bow range . or starving come end of the season . no regrets .


Starving? How can you starve when you have all that corn?


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

Food plots are absolutely labor intensive baiting. Corn pile's are a joke to me. A naturally occurring food source that you have no control over is not baiting but they do concentrate the deer for a limited amount of time. I've never found an oak tree that drops acorns year around. Food plots and corn piles are not for me and I would seriously stop hunting if I had to resort to them.


----------



## brancher147 (Sep 1, 2015)

My neighbors bait. It doesn't affect me at all. I do not bait.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Food plots keep coming up as bait. I plant food plots, I love doing it, I don't hunt over them, I don't hunt near them, but I love planting them and seeing deer use them. 

I seldom hunt less than 1 mile from my plots, but many of the deer I hunt are coming or going to my plots. Is that baiting... if I'm a mile or more from my plot? 

ps - I don't care what you call me; cheater, baiter, master baiter, etc. so have at it. I just want to know from the people who don't like baiting if I've distanced myself from the plot far enough to be considered fair chase or if having a plot automatically makes it cheating.


----------



## Deereman8370 (Sep 26, 2017)

newview said:


> I feel sorry for so called hunters who feel the need to hunt over bait.


I’m casting my vote for biggest archery talk dbag of 2017. New view you have been selected, congratulations!


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

catscratch said:


> Food plots keep coming up as bait. I plant food plots, I love doing it, I don't hunt over them, I don't hunt near them, but I love planting them and seeing deer use them.
> 
> I seldom hunt less than 1 mile from my plots, but many of the deer I hunt are coming or going to my plots. Is that baiting... if I'm a mile or more from my plot?
> 
> ps - I don't care what you call me; cheater, baiter, master baiter, etc. so have at it. I just want to know from the people who don't like baiting if I've distanced myself from the plot far enough to be considered fair chase or if having a plot automatically makes it cheating.


Where are you hunting that deer are accessing your food plots from over a mile away?


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

MiStickSlinger said:


> Where are you hunting that deer are accessing your food plots from over a mile away?


Lots of grassy plains with creek bottoms and ravines running through low hills and sparse trees. Very common that bedding is a mile or more from feed fields. I've got one spot that is 2 miles from ag and deer seldom show up before an hour after daylight there. They spend the night eating and then head to cover. I like to be near the cover or on trails leading to it. Never on the ag or plots... 

I'm finding or planting the food source. Scouting bedding area's that big bucks are using. Then hunting the likely trails they are using between the two. I use to hunt over the food but had little success on the deer I wanted, now I hunt as far from it as I can with much better success.


----------



## krammy37 (Dec 6, 2005)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> This is always a crazy topic. I didn't vote, no I don't hunt over bait , here in Colorado it's illegal. But the ones that plant food plots but don't think there baiting I find rediculus. You are planting it for the sole purpose of attracting and feeding deer, so you can hunt them over it, in a condensed area. If it's hard to visualize try this, because your planting such a " big "area, if a guy was to spread corn( bait) over a field the same size as you plant, would you consider that not baiting. Here it's all national forests and there are millions of acers of food.There are literaly millions of acers of natural " food" for them. NO ONE planted it for them, took care of it to make sure they will come to it . And we do not have the option of planting prefered plants, plant them so they are " ripe" when hunting season rolls around. Fertalize so it may attract more then the neighbors, water it so it grows. I believe the guys with the corn are just smarter, maybe, dont spend as much money and still get the same results. It just amazes me, that because some of you " work" for it, you dont consider it baiting. At least from my stand point, we cant do either ways of bating that you guys are arguing about, one way is just a larger scale of baiting. Dont get me wrong, I have absolutely nothing against either way. And if i could, I would do both. ! in a hart beat. Just be thankful you can " attract" " bait" what ever each of you want to call it, some of us can't.


I agree with everything you said too. In my eyes anything you use to attract deer to a specific area is "baiting" be it a decoy, scent wick, water hole, food plot, bait pile, etc. I have food plots and water holes but I also put corn out, not with the sole intention on shooting a mature buck over it, but more so to hold more does in my area for when the rut rolls around.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Deereman8370 said:


> I’m casting my vote for biggest archery talk dbag of 2017. New view you have been selected, congratulations!


There are a lot of guys that feel the same as newvew,so ur list of dbag of the year would be long and distinguished.....


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

So if I plant corn, then take the corn off of a few cobs so the deer like it more, is that baiting?


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

just curious if you have more respect for a guy that spends 5K on an outta state deer hunt to be successful ? is he a real
hunter? if he doesn't bait but uses money to increase his odds ?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Many who say they don't bait do. Facts are they find a oak tree and sit 10 yards from it and that's acceptable because he didn't put it there yet he's utilizing it!!!


----------



## JF24 (May 1, 2017)

scrapy said:


> It's really simple, one is hunting and one is not.


Agreed. 

No plots. No piles.

Some hunt, others bait and wait.

Joe


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

People are funny about baiting.........funny to read this stuff. If you think about it if you place a pile of food in a spot to lure deer to that spot IMO it doesn't matter what you put there.....you are baiting by definition. 

If you go into the woods and "look" for a food source that is pre existing and returns on it's own IMO that's not baiting....by definition. 

If it's legal I don't give a darn what you choose to do and neither should anyone else........that's your call. But for me personally I don't like to use bait because I don't want to lose my scouting skills and eye for those spots when I go places where you can't bait.

The funny part is people want to try to act as if baiting (a corn pile, feeder, barrels full of meat etc) are the same as a muscadine vine, persimmon tree or a oak tree etc...........and that's simply ridiculous. If you want to bait then bait.....but call it what's it is that's all and support your choice. Don't try to call it what it's not......that's liberal logic.......lol. 

Same people trying to say the lighter arrow penetrates better I guess.........lol. Again it's ok either way......just be honest with yourself and don't try to insult our intelligence on the way there.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

jacobh said:


> Many who say they don't bait do. Facts are they find a oak tree and sit 10 yards from it and that's acceptable because he didn't put it there yet he's utilizing it!!!


exactly .. you find an oak.. or already know where it or they are and hunt them . I bet a lot of guys know exactly where that old tree is every season .. god baited them for most folks . there aren't any good oaks on the property I hunt ... but theres corn ! lol


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Deereman8370 said:


> I’m casting my vote for biggest archery talk dbag of 2017. New view you have been selected, congratulations!


Thank you. Coming from you; that means a lot!


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

This thread is a testosterone measuring contest. Location and access are the determining factors. Most hunters provide supplemental food sources to try to hold the doe population, not to sit over and murder deer.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Yep I have yet to meet a guy who said oh man this oak is dropping acorns I better move on and find one that's not dropping to hunt!! When the deer are on my plate I can't taste whether they were baited in or not



QUOTE=whyatt;1106759563]exactly .. you find an oak.. or already know where it or they are and hunt them . I bet a lot of guys know exactly where that old tree is every season .. god baited them for most folks . there aren't any good oaks on the property I hunt ... but theres corn ! lol[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

deadquiet said:


> People are funny about baiting.........funny to read this stuff. If you think about it if you place a pile of food in a spot to lure deer to that spot IMO it doesn't matter what you put there.....you are baiting by definition.
> 
> If you go into the woods and "look" for a food source that is pre existing and returns on it's own IMO that's not baiting....by definition.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Hunting an oak tree is baiting??? Doesn't get much more preposterous than that.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Your hunting over a food source right?? Does a oak spread its acorns across 15 acres or does it drop within a 10 yard radius?? So what's the difference? Your hunting food knowing it will draw deer into a single spot no different then corn


----------



## jaydub821 (Jul 24, 2017)

whyatt said:


> rrrrright . that's not the question . if youre killing deer with a bow , its hunting regardless of your ignorant response .. lol
> 
> ukey:


Why didn't you just title the thread "I AN BORED AND AM LOOKING FOR A FIGHT"?


----------



## Daddymac (Oct 27, 2014)

Wow, I'm glad we are not all in the same room, what a brawl that would be. This topic seems to be as divisive as abortion, taxes, and gun control, so I'm not going to weigh in on the baiting. What I do find interesting is how many people are so high and mighty on both sides of the fence, generally speaking, people that point their finger at others do so to keep you from looking at them. I don't understand why one hunter would belittle and insult another for using any legal method or weapon, just because you don't like it doesn't make it wrong. Dissension within the klan only serves to make us weak, this is petty and child like, I feel stupid for even commenting.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Sounds like a few people never set a foot in the woods to actually hunt for deer. Only one oak tree the deer will congregate under every year, and nothing else to eat out there:set1_rolf2::toothy2:!


----------



## Broadside Only (Oct 2, 2017)

A majority of anti-corn sentiment comes from two sources: 1) hunters who live in urban/semi-urban areas and visit their hunting area(s) sporadically over a season. 2) state CO's who don't like to enforce baiting restrictions due to the time it takes. 

Full disclosure: I'm a food plot planter/hunter, but I also use a small amount of corn as supplemental feed added to those plot areas. Yes, I'm that neighbor you hate because I have all the deer. Heck of a lot of work to be that guy too.


----------



## KYBowhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

Any of the elitist hunters in this this thread have a copy of "How to Be a Real Hunter" handbook they can send me? I can't keep all these rules straight. I mean when I'm sitting 20ft up in a tree wearing my camouflage with my compound bow I want to make sure I'm actually hunting and not just shooting. Should I give up my hunting lease and and start hunting public for land? Never mind, that's a stupid question, of course I should.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Can't we all just get along!! I love all my fellow hunters who work in some way or another to harvest their quarry no matter your choice of style. My freezers full and we are all blessed beyound our means to be able to harvest these animals in a free nation.. Merry Christmas to you all..

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

whyatt said:


> exactly .. you find an oak.. or already know where it or they are and hunt them . I bet a lot of guys know exactly where that old tree is every season .. god baited them for most folks . there aren't any good oaks on the property I hunt ... but theres corn ! lol


Um i just dont know what to say to this statement.....not sure if i should make a smarf azz comment or if i should take u under my wing and take you for a walk in the woods and have u bring a pad of paper and take notes


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

jacobh said:


> Your hunting over a food source right?? Does a oak spread its acorns across 15 acres or does it drop within a 10 yard radius?? So what's the difference? Your hunting food knowing it will draw deer into a single spot no different then corn


I know you're a smart guy, that is obvious. I know you don't really need an explanation on how a naturally growing oak tree producing acorns is different from a 5 gallon bucket of corn poured on the ground.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I have to agree with this. It's amazing how many guys on here fee they are gods gifts to hunting LOL





KYBowhunter said:


> Any of the elitist hunters in this this thread have a copy of "How to Be a Real Hunter" handbook they can send me? I can't keep all these rules straight. I mean when I'm sitting 20ft up in a tree wearing my camouflage with my compound bow I want to make sure I'm actually hunting and not just shooting. Should I give up my hunting lease and and start hunting public for land? Never mind, that's a stupid question, of course I should.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

My point Im trying to make is it's a food source that brings deer to a certain spot. You know sitting next to the acorns a deer will come in to eat that's why u hunt it. My point to everyone is maybe we should look at the big picture u hunting a oak tree isn't that much different besides the fact one is dumped by a person the other is dropped by the tree. Regardless it's a food source that u are using to draw deer into your spot. It's not like your hunting a thousand acre corn field where deer can enter anywhere your hunting a small area





TheRiverBottom said:


> I know you're a smart guy, that is obvious. I know you don't really need an explanation on how a naturally growing oak tree producing acorns is different from a 5 gallon bucket of corn poured on the ground.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

There is a difference Scott,especially late in the year when food sources start to dry up.Dumping a bucket of corn in October will not yield the same result as dumping a bucket in late December in many areas.


----------



## JF24 (May 1, 2017)

jacobh said:


> Your hunting over a food source right?? Does a oak spread its acorns across 15 acres or does it drop within a 10 yard radius?? So what's the difference? Your hunting food knowing it will draw deer into a single spot no different then corn


Wrong. Outside the rut, hunting a specific bed (~30-100 yards out) between the deer and his suspected destination food source or bedding location. Doe bedding and/or buck cruising during the rut.

Hang and hunt every single time based on sign and past experience.

Joe


----------



## KYBowhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

dougell said:


> There is a difference Scott,especially late in the year when food sources start to dry up.Dumping a bucket of corn in October will not yield the same result as dumping a bucket in late December in many areas.


And 5 acres of "naturally occuring" turnips will send them running right?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Biggest difference in oak and apple trees is if there's one there's probably many. Some places I hunt the deer stand up and eat acorns right next to their bed no travel no deer sightings. Some years there lots of acorns an apples some years none or few. You have to figure out where they are living and where they are eating.

If your a shrewd masterbaiter you put the bait in the best possible spot in your advantage your in control of the pressure and the food you give to the deer.

And no I don't do food plots either. Like I stated before if I were to feed deer I'd just buy a cow.

If its legal have at..it isn't for me.
My biggest gripe is all the people that do it around my area and it's illegal. Seems to me their breaking the law because its easier to kill a deer?


----------



## Rocket Dawg (Dec 1, 2014)

I plant corn for the deer, dont hunt over it though. is it baiting? depends on who you ask. If you hunt over acorns??etc... The deer around me figure its much easier to eat at 3 am, but i love to plow, disc, plant etc, it s fun. The deer are still coming into my field, I'm done hunting for the year. I hope it helps them thru the winter at least for a little while. I've hunted over a timed feeder in the past. The only deer that show up while it light out were a pair of button bucks, fun to watch at least. Camera set right at the feeder, big bucks? oh yeah, at 3 am of course. To each his own I say, every area is different and you may only see deer if you have a feeder. In other areas, it isnt needed. The disease in Mi will disallow baiting in the next few years, again. These baiting polls create arguments, as you can see. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## dwgh88 (Nov 21, 2016)

no option for corn food plots? I plant 2-3 acres of standing corn food plots.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Up until the change Doug it's no different at all


QUOTE=dougell;1106760009]There is a difference Scott,especially late in the year when food sources start to dry up.Dumping a bucket of corn in October will not yield the same result as dumping a bucket in late December in many areas.[/QUOTE]


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

jacobh said:


> I have to agree with this. It's amazing how many guys on here fee they are gods gifts to hunting LOL


well, I'm only better than, those I am better than .. I gave up the walking on water gig sometime back ... :wink:


----------



## Pdawg88 (Jul 16, 2010)

Daddymac said:


> Wow, I'm glad we are not all in the same room, what a brawl that would be. This topic seems to be as divisive as abortion, taxes, and gun control, so I'm not going to weigh in on the baiting. What I do find interesting is how many people are so high and mighty on both sides of the fence, generally speaking, people that point their finger at others do so to keep you from looking at them. I don't understand why one hunter would belittle and insult another for using any legal method or weapon, just because you don't like it doesn't make it wrong. Dissension within the klan only serves to make us weak, this is petty and child like, I feel stupid for even commenting.




This. Makes no since to me why other people care what someone else does! The OP ask a question, and then then the lynch mob shows up and voices their opionion. I’ll bet most of these people spread rumors on Facebook. Personally i could care less what anyone does, we don’t throw corn but if you choose to then good luck. None the less everyone have a good Christmas.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

25ft-up said:


> Sounds like a few people never set a foot in the woods to actually hunt for deer. Only one oak tree the deer will congregate under every year, and nothing else to eat out there:set1_rolf2::toothy2:!


. 

I may bait the private property , but I still hunt the game lands around here . if that's aimed at me . and I do hunt the oaks while im there .
theres plenty more to eat than 1 oak. my neighbors corn , for instance .lol


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

let me just say . I don't place any bait on the game land areas. I do not consider finding nut or fruit trees baiting . 
perhaps that's created too much confusion . :set1_punch:


----------



## weekender7 (Nov 1, 2011)

Two guys start with corn in a bag. 
Guy 1 (owns 5 acres) paid $7 for the bag, pours it on the ground. He's a baiter.
Guy 2 (owns 2500 acres) paid $100 for the bag (seed corn) pours it in a $30K drill, pulls it with a $60K tractor and the rig puts it in the ground, then he leaves some standing, he knocks some down. He has multiple stands, box blinds and ground blinds for different winds. He's not baiter?

Both guys love to hunt, both dream of killing a monster buck, but the big difference between the two, Guy 2 has more money!

I bait some, plant food plots and hunt them, hunt acorns, bean trees, grapes, trails, scrapes and maybe a rub line. I am guilty to the non-baiters and resourceful to the rest.


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

I scouted hard to find a large enough opening for 60 yard shot with my crossgun over a corn pile.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

ive worked my rear off over the years setting up stands and cutting some of the thickest brush around to make routes for the deer to access . with the amount of work ive done , no way im going watch my neighbors get all the glory . the corn and apples I use are almost necessary in this btm where there are no oaks or apple trees . I don't like spending money on it no more than any one else , but it does give me a chance to be successful in an area where id be lucky to see a deer at all otherwise .


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I bait in the form of a trophy rock and corn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

The oak tree, corn pile analogies are silly. I can show you 100’s of oak trees that are dam near impossible to hunt by. Be it no place to put a stand or due to the wind. I have a bunch of oak groves that you just can’t hunt. The wind is never steady. It’s always swirling. The places are generally full of sign but every time I tried to hunt I get busted

Now, I can take my bag of corn and find 100 spots with perfect trees for stands where I’d never get busted. I can manipulate every variable to my advantage. 


There’s no way hunting an oak tree is the same as a corn pile. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

whyatt said:


> how many of you that hunt private land bait the deer ? just curious . around here , your neighbors gonna be . and that really reduces your chances of much success . corn or apples , etc . doesn't matter .


This is exactly why I'm glad it is illegal in the states I hunt. It's more about the hunting not who has the biggest pile.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

whyatt said:


> .
> 
> I may bait the private property , but I still hunt the game lands around here . if that's aimed at me . and I do hunt the oaks while im there .
> theres plenty more to eat than 1 oak. my neighbors corn , for instance .lol


Not aimed at you or anyone in particular. I'm going to try my hand at baiting this January so I can put another deer in the freezer and points on the board for my league team that's close to taking first again. I haven't baited otherwise, and had a hard season finding deer that are mostly in backyards on the feed piles. I was just messing with the people that can't admit they are putting out food to draw in deer, and say it's the same as sitting in an oak to try to justify it. 

I'll freely admit I'm thinking of doing it this January, and I can honestly say it is nowhere the same as putting in the time and legwork to find where the deer are feeding, only to get skunked because they changed their location or food source. Once they know where the candy corn is, they will be back, and I can place it in front of the only natural blind around that's good enough to provide cover this time of year. 
I had a camera out for 3 weeks on a good looking travel route, and had 1 doe and a couple spikes on camera. I put bait there and had filled a 8g card with over 4000 pics in 3 days. I moved the camera somewhere else where I set up a natural blind in a pinch point on a ridge with oaks. I had 3 doe on camera before another hunter followed my tracks in the snow. He put a camera up 10yds from mine and dumped corn in front of my blind. Don't know if he saw either, but I moved another 150yds farther away, and set up another spot to cut him off on the ridge. Hope he keeps baiting so I don't need to. It's a doggy dog world out there on public land lately, and I'm going to have to start playing the game, but I'll never say shooting a deer over any type of bait, that is put there to lure them in, is the same as hunting natural food sources to justify it as being the same type of hard hunting.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

25ft-up said:


> Not aimed at you or anyone in particular. I'm going to try my hand at baiting this January so I can put another deer in the freezer and points on the board for my league team that's close to taking first again. I haven't baited otherwise, and had a hard season finding deer that are mostly in backyards on the feed piles. I was just messing with the people that can't admit they are putting out food to draw in deer, and say it's the same as sitting in an oak to try to justify it.
> 
> I'll freely admit I'm thinking of doing it this January, and I can honestly say it is nowhere the same as putting in the time and legwork to find where the deer are feeding, only to get skunked because they changed their location or food source. Once they know where the candy corn is, they will be back, and I can place it in front of the only natural blind around that's good enough to provide cover this time of year.
> I had a camera out for 3 weeks on a good looking travel route, and had 1 doe and a couple spikes on camera. I put bait there and had filled a 8g card with over 4000 pics in 3 days. I moved the camera somewhere else where I set up a natural blind in a pinch point on a ridge with oaks. I had 3 doe on camera before another hunter followed my tracks in the snow. He put a camera up 10yds from mine and dumped corn in front of my blind. Don't know if he saw either, but I moved another 150yds farther away, and set up another spot to cut him off on the ridge. Hope he keeps baiting so I don't need to. It's a doggy dog world out there on public land lately, and I'm going to have to start playing the game, but I'll never say shooting a deer over any type of bait, that is put there to lure them in, is the same as hunting natural food sources to justify it as being the same type of hard hunting.


Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Mallardbreath said:


> This is exactly why I'm glad it is illegal in the states I hunt. It's more about the hunting not who has the biggest pile.


how about Money? is it about hunting or who has the most money? the only level playing field is public land that we all have equal
access to and have to follow the same rules ....not attacking you just curious as your thoughts


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

I hear ya 25 ft up. I do love the challenge of still hunting , but its becoming more and more difficult in my area .
ive only 8 acres of hunting land . its surrounded by other private lands that are all baited . if I scare them off walking . they dont tend to return very much . ive found , in my case , sitting high in a tree and staying put is my best bet .


----------



## bghunter7311 (Oct 25, 2017)

I used to be an advocate but find more success not baiting in the midwest there is a time and a place where bait is practical but I tend to shy away from it for the most part


----------



## Slippyshaft (Dec 20, 2008)

I’m hunting over a micro food plot right this second...


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Slippyshaft said:


> I’m hunting over a micro food plot right this second...


Saw this posted on another thread yesterday saying ' A food plot is just as bad as dumping a 5 gal bucket of corn on the ground " .


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

no bait until after the peak of the rut which is typically around December 1st for us. Do it mainly to keep deer off the neighbors and safe from the gun hunters. I also do it to take inventory of what deer survived the season and help locate sheds. Hunting over bait rarely works as the deer tend to swing around the bait to catch your wind before coming in, but hunting trails to bait can be quite effective.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

bigbucks170 said:


> how about Money? is it about hunting or who has the most money? the only level playing field is public land that we all have equal
> access to and have to follow the same rules ....not attacking you just curious as your thoughts


Not sure what you mean. What does money have to do with it?


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I’m finding that I’m not anymore successful baiting. This might be my last year doing it. Not seeing the results
Someone tell me why or why not to bait with corn.
I like the trophy rocks from march til October ish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadside Only (Oct 2, 2017)

weekender7 said:


> Two guys start with corn in a bag.
> Guy 1 (owns 5 acres) paid $7 for the bag, pours it on the ground. He's a baiter.
> Guy 2 (owns 2500 acres) paid $100 for the bag (seed corn) pours it in a $30K drill, pulls it with a $60K tractor and the rig puts it in the ground, then he leaves some standing, he knocks some down. He has multiple stands, box blinds and ground blinds for different winds. He's not baiter?
> 
> ...


Thumb up :thumbs_up like these posts that make a person contemplate the bigger picture.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

TheRiverBottom said:


> The inevitable worst of the worst analogies on AT. "Planting food plots same thing as pouring out a bucket of corn". F----- stupid!


Where's the like button!!!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

jacobh said:


> Many who say they don't bait do. Facts are they find a oak tree and sit 10 yards from it and that's acceptable because he didn't put it there yet he's utilizing it!!!


This is pretty simple, the hunter scouted, figured out the deer were hitting that oak tree, and set up on it. I have no dog in this fight but this isn't a good analogy


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Those that cant see the difference natural foods dropping on their own, like acorns or apples and the like vs some person dumping multiple gallons of food stuffs that were not there naturally have some serious comprehension issues ... smh .....


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

U need to scout to set up around a tree? How big are the trees around u? None are 100 yds wife where I live. It's simply find a tree dropping acorns and sit next to it u don't really care which way they come in it's a tree


QUOTE=tackscall;1106763261]This is pretty simple, the hunter scouted, figured out the deer were hitting that oak tree, and set up on it. I have no dog in this fight but this isn't a good analogy[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I like meat I know the difference between dumping bait and sitting over bait. My point is who cares? Your hunting food in a specific spot knowing it's attracting deer period


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

jacobh said:


> U need to scout to set up around a tree? How big are the trees around u? None are 100 yds wife where I live. It's simply find a tree dropping acorns and sit next to it u don't really care which way they come in it's a tree
> 
> 
> QUOTE=tackscall;1106763261]This is pretty simple, the hunter scouted, figured out the deer were hitting that oak tree, and set up on it. I have no dog in this fight but this isn't a good analogy


[/QUOTE]

Did you put the tree there??


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Let's say i did u can plant trees can't u?? So now that's not ok to hunt now??


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

jacobh said:


> U need to scout to set up around a tree? How big are the trees around u? None are 100 yds wife where I live. It's simply find a tree dropping acorns and sit next to it u don't really care which way they come in it's a tree
> 
> 
> QUOTE=tackscall;1106763261]This is pretty simple, the hunter scouted, figured out the deer were hitting that oak tree, and set up on it. I have no dog in this fight but this isn't a good analogy


[/QUOTE]

Scott in the big woods in PA where ihunt there are hundreds of acres ridges and ridges with thousands of red oak and white oak trees,where should i sit?? 
I know where a baiter would sit that put a pile of corn on the ground.


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

I burn my farm every year just before deer season. I cut all the trees down a few years ago and kill anything that tries to spout. I intentionally kill all greenery and anything a deer can possibly eat. I have also filled in my ponds and diverted the creek so that the deer have no water to drink on my property. My intent is to eliminate all food and water from my land so that I have no advantage when I hunt. I occasionally see a deer and rarely kill one as neighbors or coyotes run them onto my farm. But to me, it's all about the fair chase hunt. I'd never want to make it too easy for myself. And boy am I ever ethical !! Not to the status of some of you guys here on AT, but I'm striving and sniffing quivers and virtue signaling every chance I get. I vote we castrate all first time corn baiters and execute routine baiters. And guys who food plot, they need black balled from our club of fair chase gods. I just want to do the right thing and signal that I'm really elite and squeaky clean.........just like a lot of you guys.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Darrin u know the point I'm trying to make to those who are better then everyone else. Drives me nuts to hear the way some of these guys talk like their awesome and others are crap


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

On my right arm, I have a tattoo that says "Fair Chase Bowhunter".
My left arm has a tattoo that says "baiting Sucks". And on my back, I have a tat of the face of my favorite hunter, me. I think an awful lot of myself and feel that everyone should be entitled to my opinion. I have very few friends because most guys just can't measure up to my standards and expectations. I've been told I'm too opinionated and judgmental but those people don't know what they're talking about and are stupid !!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deereman8370 (Sep 26, 2017)

weekender7 said:


> Two guys start with corn in a bag.
> Guy 1 (owns 5 acres) paid $7 for the bag, pours it on the ground. He's a baiter.
> Guy 2 (owns 2500 acres) paid $100 for the bag (seed corn) pours it in a $30K drill, pulls it with a $60K tractor and the rig puts it in the ground, then he leaves some standing, he knocks some down. He has multiple stands, box blinds and ground blinds for different winds. He's not baiter?
> 
> I’d like to know where you get your seed corn for 100$ a bag. I’ll take 500 bags for next year. I am paying 280-340$ a bag with a pretty good quaitity discount


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

I’d like to know where you get your seed corn for 100$ a bag. I’ll take 500 bags for next year. I am paying 280-340$ a bag with a pretty good quaitity discount[/QUOTE]

You're spending a lot of money to bait on a very large scale! Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

jacobh said:


> I like meat I know the difference between dumping bait and sitting over bait. My point is who cares? Your hunting food in a specific spot knowing it's attracting deer period


one is natural, the other artificially put there... you dont know the difference ..


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

I like Meat said:


> Those that cant see the difference natural foods dropping on their own, like acorns or apples and the like vs some person dumping multiple gallons of food stuffs that were not there naturally have some serious comprehension issues ... smh .....


Somebody that makes sense! You should not be allowed on AT.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Seems like a simple explanation to this issue is:

Those who know how to hunt go and hunt the deer.

Those who do not know how to hunt need to get the deer to come to them........:lol:...simple.

Getting the deer to come to the hunter is becoming increasingly popular as fewer people develop woodsman skills that help them become a good HUNTER...

If your not a hunter maybe your a waiter?

:lol:

Some may now need a puppy and a safe space to go to......:mg:


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

6x5BC said:


> On my right arm, I have a tattoo that says "Fair Chase Bowhunter".
> My left arm has a tattoo that says "baiting Sucks". And on my back, I have a tat of the face of my favorite hunter, me. I think an awful lot of myself and feel that everyone should be entitled to my opinion. I have very few friends because most guys just can't measure up to my standards and expectations. I've been told I'm too opinionated and judgmental but those people don't know what they're talking about and are stupid !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A kindred spirit !!!!! LOL




I like Meat said:


> one is natural, the other artificially put there... you dont know the difference ..


Did aliens dump the bait? Humans are a part of nature just like those deer so what we do right or wrong is natural . 




zap said:


> Seems like a simple explanation to this issue is:
> 
> Those who know how to hunt go and hunt the deer.
> 
> ...


That'll twist some panties


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

comprehension isnt your strong suit is it ... ... smh ....


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Daddymac said:


> Wow, I'm glad we are not all in the same room, what a brawl that would be.


don't worry, people are always tough behind a keyboard, all of these super arrogant remarks would NOT be made in person, that's just how they are.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

jacobh said:


> Darrin u know the point I'm trying to make to those who are better then everyone else. Drives me nuts to hear the way some of these guys talk like their awesome and others are crap


I hope you don't mean me, I'm not awesome or better than anyone else, and we can't bait here. I just don't think hunting oaks is comparable to a bait pile. Maybe if there's only one oak in the area but it still took some scouting to determine the deer were targeting it


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

zap said:


> Seems like a simple explanation to this issue is:
> 
> Those who know how to hunt go and hunt the deer.
> 
> ...


Truth,that will ruffle some feathers Marty :darkbeer:


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

Image of me putting out corn at one of my smaller bait piles in Ohio. Come on cold weather! This pile may last 5-6 days before I'll need to put out some more. Help me choose a camo pattern to hunt from atop of the pile......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

Ho ho ho... Look what Santa brought me


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Food is food do u get yours from a super market or do u go pick everything by yourself?? Dosent make it not good still


QUOTE=I like Meat;1106763973]one is natural, the other artificially put there... you dont know the difference ..[/QUOTE]


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

6x5BC said:


> Image of me putting out corn at one of my smaller bait piles in Ohio. Come on cold weather! This pile may last 5-6 days before I'll need to put out some more. Help me choose a camo pattern to hunt from atop of the pile......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks like you can afford sika in real gold leaf.

There's an idea... camo that makes you look like a corn pile, and a spray bottle of corn syrup cover-up.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

zap said:


> Seems like a simple explanation to this issue is:
> 
> Those who know how to hunt go and hunt the deer.
> 
> ...


haha, that's weird, that's almost exactly my definition of a tree stand hunter:wink:


----------



## hillscreekkid (Sep 4, 2012)

If my only goal was to kill deer I would prob dump out some corn.

But I like to hunt not just kill deer...


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

6x5BC said:


> I burn my farm every year just before deer season. I cut all the trees down a few years ago and kill anything that tries to spout. I intentionally kill all greenery and anything a deer can possibly eat. I have also filled in my ponds and diverted the creek so that the deer have no water to drink on my property. My intent is to eliminate all food and water from my land so that I have no advantage when I hunt. I occasionally see a deer and rarely kill one as neighbors or coyotes run them onto my farm. But to me, it's all about the fair chase hunt. I'd never want to make it too easy for myself. And boy am I ever ethical !! Not to the status of some of you guys here on AT, but I'm striving and sniffing quivers and virtue signaling every chance I get. I vote we castrate all first time corn baiters and execute routine baiters. And guys who food plot, they need black balled from our club of fair chase gods. I just want to do the right thing and signal that I'm really elite and squeaky clean.........just like a lot of you guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





6x5BC said:


> On my right arm, I have a tattoo that says "Fair Chase Bowhunter".
> My left arm has a tattoo that says "baiting Sucks". And on my back, I have a tat of the face of my favorite hunter, me. I think an awful lot of myself and feel that everyone should be entitled to my opinion. I have very few friends because most guys just can't measure up to my standards and expectations. I've been told I'm too opinionated and judgmental but those people don't know what they're talking about and are stupid !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





6x5BC said:


> Image of me putting out corn at one of my smaller bait piles in Ohio. Come on cold weather! This pile may last 5-6 days before I'll need to put out some more. Help me choose a camo pattern to hunt from atop of the pile......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


hahahaha! I like it!


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

25ft-up said:


> Looks like you can afford sika in real gold leaf.
> 
> There's an idea... camo that makes you look like a corn pile, and a spray bottle of corn syrup cover-up.


You're on to something !!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

whyatt said:


> no use feeling sorry . the guys that bait get to eat great . and that's goal # 1 . with a very high success rate . id rather be eating than wondering why I missed or no deer actually got in bow range . or starving come end of the season . no regrets .


You're pathetic. You are not a hunter in any sense of the definition. You are the guy that wakes up late wears whatever he stumbled home in the night before because you have a pile of bait . Smoking cigarettes on the way to the "stand or blind" shoot whatever you see and then talk **** on people who actually HUNT for not getting a deer the day they went out. Pathetic is your name, Pathetic is your life, Pathetic is the way you so call hunt, wht don't you just put up high fences douche bag


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

HbDane said:


> You're pathetic. You are not a hunter in any sense of the definition. You are the guy that wakes up late wears whatever he stumbled home in the night before because you have a pile of bait . Smoking cigarettes on the way to the "stand or blind" shoot whatever you see and then talk **** on people who actually HUNT for not getting a deer the day they went out. Pathetic is your name, Pathetic is your life, Pathetic is the way you so call hunt, wht don't you just put up high fences douche bag


Lol! Parts of that pretty much sum up why I’ve had Whyatt blocked almost since day one. 

Hope they take it easy on you though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

zap said:


> seems like a simple explanation to this issue is:
> 
> Those who know how to hunt go and hunt the deer.
> 
> ...


 yessssss!


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

HbDane said:


> You're pathetic. You are not a hunter in any sense of the definition. You are the guy that wakes up late wears whatever he stumbled home in the night before because you have a pile of bait . Smoking cigarettes on the way to the "stand or blind" shoot whatever you see and then talk **** on people who actually HUNT for not getting a deer the day they went out. Pathetic is your name, Pathetic is your life, Pathetic is the way you so call hunt, wht don't you just put up high fences douche bag


You come across as a very tolerant and pleasant guy. Is "Pathetic" your word du jour? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

roosiebull said:


> haha, that's weird, that's almost exactly my definition of a tree stand hunter:wink:


 That was me before I actually tried treestand hunting, in my opinion there is nothing like it. 

Numerous animals within yards of you for extended periods of time just being animals is awesome, I never came close to experiencing that off the ground. Fawns feeding off their mom, does standing on their back legs fighting, bucks fighting, nothing like it.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

crankn101 said:


> That was me before I actually tried treestand hunting, in my opinion there is nothing like it.
> .


eh, I like to make something happen, not wait for it. and plus, take "treestand hunting" out of your sentence, and add "baiting" or "high fence hunting" :wink: some things I just know aren't my style. I like to hunt, not wait, haha


----------



## readonly (Nov 20, 2008)

n.d. woods jr said:


> I live in NC and use corn at some spots and others I do not. Have seen mature bucks in corn, but most of them I have killed were not in corn. However for those of you who say food plot are 100 times better you do not live in the Southeast. I have planted every known food plot food I can think of (clover, brassicas, wheat, oats, soybeans, etc). I have also put out corn, you will see twice as many if not 3 times as many deer in corn in NC from September-November. Just too much green to eat around for food plots to be attractive. Knock it all you want, it is great for kidding kids into hunting as well. It draws deer and helps you get them where you want the shot. I'll say this however, I'd rather hunt the Midwest any day without corn vs a corn pile in a NC thicket.


I was stationed in Onslow county for 4 years and all I ever heard before that was justification for baiting how hard it is to hunt pine thickets without bait or dogs. It didn't take me long to figure it out. I killed double digits deer including a couple mature bucks in the pine thickets without bait or dogs. 

It's called learning how to hunt. And teaching kids over corn is starting them out in the wrong way....teaching them that easy is better.


----------



## HbDane (Sep 13, 2013)

6x5BC said:


> You come across as a very tolerant and pleasant guy. Is "Pathetic" your word du jour?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No, phuck you usually is. Living in California among all the POS liberal ******* makes me angry, not to mention my anger issues from PTSD. But that has nothing to do with baiting deer and calling yourself a hunter


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

It's not easy baiting a big old mature buck. Little deer sure. Baiting can be an awesome "hunting" experience. If anyone thinks its easy to bait? Do it and show me your easy 160+ buck you shot over corn. It's actually harder imo to bait.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

roosiebull said:


> eh, I like to make something happen, not wait for it. and plus, take "treestand hunting" out of your sentence, and add "baiting" or "high fence hunting" :wink: some things I just know aren't my style. I like to hunt, not wait, haha


 You like to see the rear end of 90% of the game you chase? Cool


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

crankn101 said:


> You like to see the rear end of 90% of the game you chase? Cool


huh? 

between calling, sneaking up on and killing, and ambushing, all from the ground, I have no problem at all filling my tags....as Zap would say, some people use good woodsmanship to hunt....hehehe


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

my point is, it's all perspective, if there was the majority here who hunted how and where I hunted, there would be enough arrogant ones looking down their noses at treestand hunting, they would be lower on the food chain than corn pile baiters. 

seriously, how big of a shortcut is a tree stand??!! huge! get your scent and movement above game (compared to off the ground) and there is no aspect of "closing the distance" sit and wait...

I just think it's freaking crazy a person can sit here and act like he is hot **** while spending his whole "hunting" season sitting in a treestand, and then trash talk people who put out bait, and actually say that they aren't even hunters...WTH??!! you aren't either, you are patient and can sit in a tree for a long time, and you have lots of money to lease good private ground... that gives a person no room to look down on others in my opinion. 

I think it's called "getting too big for your britches" acting like a big shot when you aren't.

I don't see the need everyone has to constantly sit here and compare genital size non stop, it's dumb, and 99% hypocritical, there is no reason to trash other hunters, and claim they aren't even hunters because how they hunt isn't your cup of tea......and nobody who spends 90% of their hunting in a tree stand certainly isn't qualified to decide what's hunting and what's not anyways :wink:


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> haha, that's weird, that's almost exactly my definition of a tree stand hunter:wink:


Finding the right spot to wait and when to be there is much different than sitting on top of a corn pile....:darkbeer:


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

roosiebull said:


> my point is, it's all perspective, if there was the majority here who hunted how and where I hunted, there would be enough arrogant ones looking down their noses at treestand hunting, they would be lower on the food chain than corn pile baiters.
> 
> seriously, how big of a shortcut is a tree stand??!! huge! get your scent and movement above game (compared to off the ground) and there is no aspect of "closing the distance" sit and wait...
> 
> ...


 Better than spending 90% of your season hiking around eating granola and watching elk and deer run away.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> my point is, it's all perspective, if there was the majority here who hunted how and where I hunted, there would be enough arrogant ones looking down their noses at treestand hunting, they would be lower on the food chain than corn pile baiters.
> 
> seriously, how big of a shortcut is a tree stand??!! huge! get your scent and movement above game (compared to off the ground) and there is no aspect of "closing the distance" sit and wait...
> 
> ...





crankn101 said:


> Better than spending 90% of your season hiking around eating granola and watching elk and deer run away.



This is humerus...
You two are arguing against each other’s hunting style yet neither of you have done both!
Ok, carry on.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Im sure we both have. 

Im just playin, dont care what anyone does.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

spike camp said:


> This is humerus...
> You two are arguing against each other’s hunting style yet neither of you have done both!
> Ok, carry on.


i'm actually arguing about arguing about hunting styles:wink:


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

crankn101 said:


> Better than spending 90% of your season hiking around eating granola and watching elk and deer run away.


those 10% days are the ones that matter though......

this elk season was the WORST I have ever had being busted by wind, more times this year than probably the prior 10 combined, east wind sucks. took me 13 days to get it right.


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

I've got to feed my deer corn. They have eaten up all of their natural food "inside" the high fenced enclosure!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

As a human we have many advantages over deer. People can choose the ones they want to take advantage of. Unless you are naked and hunting with a rock you are “cheating “ in some way or another. Climb a tree or hide in a blind. Camo. Deer cameras and so on. Don’t think you’re superior because you use different cheat methods than someone else.


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

Tiggie_00 said:


> It's not easy baiting a big old mature buck. Little deer sure. Baiting can be an awesome "hunting" experience. If anyone thinks its easy to bait? Do it and show me your easy 160+ buck you shot over corn. It's actually harder imo to bait.



So we've got in all wrong. It's not a shortcut, its actually harder?


----------



## n.d. woods jr (Mar 23, 2015)

Let's argue over our hair styles while hunting next, and how we need to be sure our bow, arrows, camo, boots and face paint all accesorize well. Our hunting forefathers would be proud.

It's hunting, we do it for fun, we are blessed to live in a great nation, with access to guns, bows and a lot of land with a lot of game. Go hunt legally where you live, how you want to hunt and enjoy it.


----------



## jaydub821 (Jul 24, 2017)

bigbucks170 said:


> how about Money? is it about hunting or who has the most money? the only level playing field is public land that we all have equal
> access to and have to follow the same rules ....not attacking you just curious as your thoughts


Money always equals better opportunities. With $$ you can buy a farm in Iowa and work it just for deer....or hunt Saskatchewan.....or hire Jim Shockey.....or wherever you want. I have a 24 ft boat and like to fish big game but some guy with a crap load of $$ has a bigger boat and more time so he has more opportunities.....I don't get mad....thems the breaks


----------



## jwstrother (Oct 9, 2007)

zap said:


> Finding the right spot to wait and when to be there is much different than sitting on top of a corn pile....:darkbeer:


It is different but not by much...

I have grown up hunting in Texas all my life, probably the state with the most "masterbaiters". I do, have and will continue to hunt over corn, feeders and food plots as well as setting up on trails or areas that generally have less pressure from other hunters. The fact of the matter is that every state has different terrain, food sources, number of deer and hunters. All those factors help each individual hunter decide on the best way to give them the best chance to harvest deer, whether it is for meat or a trophy.

Zap - I assume the majority of your hunting is in Kansas... I have only hunted in Kansas once and will admit I prefer as a bowhunter the methods of hunting there versus the way I hunt in Texas. Unfortunately in Texas (for the most part) we don't have a cut of timber surrounded by ag fields with obvious trails going from bedding areas to food or water. Seeing over 100 deer come down out of the ag fields down to the thicker timber was incredible and something I will never forget. 

In parts of Texas, I will be referring to South Texas (Brush Country) in this case deer move around like ants on a disturbed ant pile. To access the "timber" they are moving through is all but impossible, yes it is only about 8 feet high at its peak but walking through it quietly is impossible most of the time. Because of that we cut senderos which are openings through the brush in those openings we feed corn because if we didn't deer wouldn't ever have to come out of the brush. They could get where they need to go and what they need to eat without ever coming out of the brush. 

I understand my hunting in Kansas is very limited regardless it doesn't change the fact that I hunted there without dumping a pile of corn (you know the real hunter way) was able to get setup on public land with multiple opportunities at bucks. I was not successful in killing one but a lot of that was me waiting on something a little bigger and the next thing I knew I was headed home eating tag soup.

On the other hand I would compare hunting in South Texas much like fishing. Throw some bait out there and hope a big one bits because there is no way you can beat them in their element in South Texas with getting them to come to you. If that means we are less of a hunter than you big bad midwest hunters or non masterbaiters than so be it.

If baiting is legal in your state then you are dumb for not taking advantage. Im ready for all the backlash!


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

jwstrother said:


> It is different but not by much...
> 
> I have grown up hunting in Texas all my life, probably the state with the most "masterbaiters". I do, have and will continue to hunt over corn, feeders and food plots as well as setting up on trails or areas that generally have less pressure from other hunters. The fact of the matter is that every state has different terrain, food sources, number of deer and hunters. All those factors help each individual hunter decide on the best way to give them the best chance to harvest deer, whether it is for meat or a trophy.
> 
> ...


I can certainly see your point . if you cant get to the deer , your only option is to bring them to you .


----------



## marc_groleau (Aug 18, 2007)

I can’t believe that comparisons of baiting to hunting hardwood forests with mast crops are even being debated. It’s beyond ridiculous. 
Deer live in and around the hardwoods. The acorns will be there whether one is hunting there or not. They are part of an eco cycle and and are vital to the herd’s wellbeing. The same can never be said about corn piles. In fact it is unhealthy for the deer. It is why many states don’t allow feeding of deer. if you’re going to hunt deer, you need to go into the woods to find them. Maybe this stupid comparison makes the baiters feel better about their chosen methods but it is a nonsensical position.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

marc_groleau said:


> I can’t believe that comparisons of baiting to hunting hardwood forests with mast crops are even being debated. It’s beyond ridiculous.
> Deer live in and around the hardwoods. The acorns will be there whether one is hunting there or not. They are part of an eco cycle and and are vital to the herd’s wellbeing. The same can never be said about corn piles. In fact it is unhealthy for the deer. It is why many states don’t allow feeding of deer. if you’re going to hunt deer, you need to go into the woods to find them. Maybe this stupid comparison makes the baiters feel better about their chosen methods but it is a nonsensical position.


 im pretty sure I stated private land in the thread . not every one has that vast majority of hard woods . I will add again . I do hunt the public lands that are within 11/2 hrs drive and I do hunt the food sources . that's not baiting or even the same playing field . if I had those hard wood trees id hunt early season with out baiting , but in dec . well the corns coming out .


----------



## Rocket Dawg (Dec 1, 2014)

I accidentally spilled half a bag of shelled corn in my woods. I didnt want the deer to know what it was so I poured 1/2 a gallon of molasses on it to disguise it. Dumb deer ate it anyway. jeeeez


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

I thought the Title was about Planting Corn Or Not To... It Should have Baiting Using Corn or Not To... 

As for "Baiting" It the Hunters Choice as long as it is Allowed... I no longer Pile Out Bait But I do have Plots and Fruit & Nut Trees if you consider that bait... I no longer put bag bait Out but again a Choice. I look at it as Plotting & Planting Trees as a little Return to getting something back for the my Time & Money and Taxes on My Property.

So I could Not Vote! 

LFM


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

whyatt said:


> im pretty sure I stated private land in the thread . not every one has that vast majority of hard woods . I will add again . I do hunt the public lands that are within 11/2 hrs drive and I do hunt the food sources . that's not baiting or even the same playing field . if I had those hard wood trees id hunt early season with out baiting , but in dec . well the corns coming out .


How much do you spend on corn a season?


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I am gonna bait mine with more switch grass this spring. Foodplots suck some deer in in the winter but it isn't as important as big cover imo. I have foodplots galore but the grasses we put in 2 years ago helps as much or more. The deer always seem to migrate to the thinnest looking spot of the plots unless it gets brutally cold which never seems to happen much.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

I plant about 60 acers of plots, run feeders, and put out about 40 cattle blocks all on private land. I like seeing deer and it is all legal where i am. i work my tail off, it is almost a year round thing, i am the farthest thing from a lazy hunter that their is.
i would say if all someone cares about is going and sitting under a oak tree and hoping a deer walks by is lazy compared to all the mess i do. lol


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

zap said:


> Finding the right spot to wait and when to be there is much different than sitting on top of a corn pile....:darkbeer:


it's different, but not different enough to make the statement one is hunting, and one is not. 

there are LOTS of ways to put the odds in our favor, and we all utilize some of them, like my treestand analogy. treestands are the best way to have consistent success for many, or they wouldn't be utilized. I have nothing at all wrong with people picking and choosing what shortcuts they can justify, but as long as they are within the game laws, why should people trash each others hunting styles? 

that is what I have issue with, especially when the arguments are so hypocritical. people seem to like drawing the line of "fair chase" exactly in front of them. if you don't utilize the things I do you are just dumb and scare game....if you utilize more things than me you're not even hunting, just shooting.....it's dumb. it's what spoiled teenage girls do.


----------



## SBjanderson (Aug 9, 2016)

OP woke up the other morning and just said to himself, I really want to start a fight today. But when he couldnt find someone he could take on decided to start one on the internet! 

For the love of hunting can we please start some threads that are beneficial to the forum instead of these dumb argument threads where nobody learns anything or changes anyone's opinions. I bounce around a couple of these kinds of threads because I get heated but these things are getting old!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

We each decide on our own how we define things.....


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

SBjanderson said:


> OP woke up the other morning and just said to himself, I really want to start a fight today. But when he couldnt find someone he could take on decided to start one on the internet!
> 
> For the love of hunting can we please start some threads that are beneficial to the forum instead of these dumb argument threads where nobody learns anything or changes anyone's opinions. I bounce around a couple of these kinds of threads because I get heated but these things are getting old!


Is it that obvious the season is coming to an end?


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

Come on "non-corn"! I put all my rent money on you, don't fail me now!!!


----------



## SBjanderson (Aug 9, 2016)

woodslife said:


> Is it that obvious the season is coming to an end?


Ahhh very intuitive! 

Thats brilliant, all the people eating tag soup are taking our their anger!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

zap said:


> We each decide on our own how we define things.....


you are right, but they are just our opinions, not facts. since they aren't facts, why trash others based on your opinions? how hard is it to just say it's not my thing and move on? instead you guys are trying to discredit everyone but yourselves. I realize it's just insecurity coming out in text, but why is it something that has to constantly be argued over?

there is no way to compare hunter vs hunter, we all have different opportunities, and we all see things individually, I don't see why it's so hard for people to just accept and be happy for others success, no matter the means as long as it's legal.

everything has to be a competition for best, and none of you will win it, but you try like hell by putting as many people down as you can with broad statements like "baiting isn't even hunting"

it's just childish, ego driven insecurity.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> you are right, but they are just our opinions, not facts. since they aren't facts, why trash others based on your opinions? how hard is it to just say it's not my thing and move on? instead you guys are trying to discredit everyone but yourselves. I realize it's just insecurity coming out in text, but why is it something that has to constantly be argued over?
> 
> there is no way to compare hunter vs hunter, we all have different opportunities, and we all see things individually, I don't see why it's so hard for people to just accept and be happy for others success, no matter the means as long as it's legal.
> 
> ...



But true....


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Are you trying to discredit me?



:lol:

When a person offers up their opinion it is what it is....nothing childish or insecure about that. It may be childish to say all is well when you think its not well at all.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Usually only put a little corn out after my food plots have been ate away to nothing. Problem by us is you have to have some food source to keep deer coming onto your land as all the neighbor bait the crap out of them. We had a baiting ban for the 3 years prior to this season and I loved it, however that didn't really seem to stop a lot of people. There isn't a corn field withing 10 miles of where I hunt yet every deer we took gun season in the years of that baiting ban had corn in it. Now that it's legal again people just do it in excess.


----------



## lawyerguy1 (Apr 20, 2006)

baiting illegal here...non issue.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

zap said:


> Are you trying to discredit me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no reason to try to discredit anyone. you don't have to say all is well....just move on.

there are ways of expressing opinions without insulting people, people here go out of their way to be cruel to other fellow hunters to support their opinion, that is where it's childish, insecure, and ego driven.

there are so many replies in this thread that would NEVER be said in person, and that's weak. people don't talk to others like that in person, that's where the spoiled teenage girl comes into play. people are super strong about their opinions in text, but in a big room full of the same people, they would have an awkward nervous smile on their face chilling out in the corner by themselves. I have spent lots of time around hunters, and if things like this were discussed with variable opinions, it's talked about in a much more respectful manner.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Definition of discussion: consideration of a question in open and usually informal debate.

Definition of debate: a contention by words or arguments.

Definition of contention: a point advanced or maintained in a debate or argument.


This is a discussion forum.......not a blow smoke up the azz forum.

My contention in the debate about baiting is that many do it because they know no other way.....dependence on getting the deer to come to them, rather than being able to find a place of ambush that the deer will naturally pass. Many hunters today would be lost at what to do if taken to a new property and told to hunt it without cams, bait or someone else's pre set stands. That is my contribution to this discussion and I will stand by it. If that's not politically correct enough I guess that just too bad for ya. Maybe pointing this situation out will prompt someone to develop some hunting skills.

Personally, I tend to hunt just off bedding areas.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

zap said:


> Definition of discussion: consideration of a question in open and usually informal debate.
> 
> Definition of debate: a contention by words or arguments.
> 
> ...


Sometimes the cold hard truth hurts Marty and people cant accept the truth


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

If someone cannot see the fact that bowhunting today is becoming more and more about getting the deer to come to you or stay on a certain property they need to wake up and smell the coffee....

Now if that what you want to do then have at it. It just leaves more of the public land unhunted for me.


----------



## msvet06 (Jan 26, 2015)

Unlimited tags And a hex suit, now I’m a real hunter :uzi::jam::uzi:


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

zap said:


> If someone cannot see the fact that bowhunting today is becoming more and more about getting the deer to come to you or stay on a certain property they need to wake up and smell the coffee....
> 
> Now if that what you want to do then have at it. It just leaves more of the public land unhunted for me.


I need a like button


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

zap said:


> Definition of discussion: consideration of a question in open and usually informal debate.
> 
> Definition of debate: a contention by words or arguments.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% .... as I had said previously, many that bait would never kill a deer if they didnt use it .... come and try hunting the public lands I do, they'd be whining like cry babies as they would actually have to learn the deer's patterns, the lower numbers seen and that of others with the pressure there.... I thank god Baiting is still illegal here ...


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> I need a like button


Ditto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

zap said:


> Many hunters today would be lost at what to do if taken to a new property and told to hunt it without cams, bait or someone else's pre set stands..


trust me, we probably agree on lots of things, but lots of people who think they are a gift from above to the hunting community would also be lost if you took away treestands and compound bows, those are 2 things that up your odds more than any bait pile, taking away both of those things would force you to use more woodsmanship.

I don't have private land to hunt, I don't bait, don't use game cams, and I don't use tree stands (plan to in the future a bit) I understand the difficulties of public land hunting without many things in my favor, it's all I have ever done.

I also don't feel the need to put people down who utilize the things I don't, and as long as they follow the rules, they don't need to be converted into your definition of "the right way" your definition holds some hypocrisy, and that is only true because how you think your way is the right way, justifying the shortcuts you take, while talking down shortcuts someone else may take.

i'm glad we all have opinions, and do things our own way, but you have to see that your way is no better than the next guy's way in terms of "being a real hunter" quit acting like your shortcuts are superior to the next guy's.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

zap said:


> Definition of discussion: consideration of a question in open and usually informal debate.
> 
> Definition of debate: a contention by words or arguments.
> 
> ...


Spot on! I've witnessed this dependence in the state I used to live in. Pre-season hunting talk focuses on it. "Bait your post yet?" A whole generation of hunters there, this is all they know about how to hunt.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Actually, being able to go to a property that you never hunted and get on some deer fairly quickly may make someone a better hunter than the guy who goes there and only knows how to dump out some corn.....:lol:

:yo:


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

SBjanderson said:


> OP woke up the other morning and just said to himself, I really want to start a fight today. But when he couldnt find someone he could take on decided to start one on the internet!
> 
> For the love of hunting can we please start some threads that are beneficial to the forum instead of these dumb argument threads where nobody learns anything or changes anyone's opinions. I bounce around a couple of these kinds of threads because I get heated but these things are getting old!


LOl would be a slow forum then, end of the season whatever people need to let off steam and this is better than them kicking the puppy lol



zap said:


> We each decide on our own how we define things.....


True and it would be nice if we would support our fellow hunters even if we don't always agree with how each does things.



zap said:


> Definition of discussion: consideration of a question in open and usually informal debate.
> 
> Definition of debate: a contention by words or arguments.
> 
> ...


So you target sleepy Deer ! Has to be more unfair than baiting !!! Doesn't take much trying to find fault in others 



zap said:


> Actually, being able to go to a property that you never hunted and get on some deer fairly quickly may make someone a better hunter than the guy who goes there and only knows how to dump out some corn.....:lol:
> 
> :yo:


Yet say we drop one of each off . the baiter finds a place for his bait and puts it out, the other hunter is off in search of deer.
Now what happens if the baiter scores first is he the better hunter ? Now what if the roving/spot and stalk/stalker scores first does that mean baiting is more difficult? Irony is just waiting to strike


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

only you can decide the better way for you...there is no comparing completely different hunting styles with so many variables 
what I don't understand is the hate and wanting to outlaw and control other people hunting? makes no sense , unless you
agree with the people that don't hunt therefore they think no one should hunt and it should be outlawed, like you don't bait 
so it should be outlawed...yes they say diseases spread always a reasons for their agenda ...sure they have lots of reasons
why hunting should be outlawed too...until we learn acceptance and tolerance of our differences how can we expect the non hunting public to tolerate us?


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Man, I do love me a good ole ***** fest!!

SCFox


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Is deer hunting really so hard that one feels you must bait to kill a deer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> Is deer hunting really so hard that one feels you must bait to kill a deer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


or use a gun?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Or a compound bow? Or sights? Or mechanical release? Or rangefinder??


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

Its really funny that most on here say that a certain tactic isn't real "hunting" when the next person who is slightly more primitive would say that person isn't a hunter either and it just keeps on going until you get to someone like Fred Bear. Maybe if you do a 10 day back country elk hunt by yourself with a long bow and pack it out by yourself then you are a hunter? Oh crap wait I bugled the bull into bow range instead of going to him and shooting, I'm not a hunter.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

That was the point of my last post. Where do u stop? U can go on and on about it. Who really cares go hunt watch birds if that's what u want. Bait deer in and shoot them or don't. When someone posts pics congratulate them on their success and move on. It's no surprise so many hate hunters. I'm a hunter and to be honest I hate a lot of responses I see on AT. Knowing how a lot are on AT no way wouldn't i let most hunt my property


----------



## jg420 (May 17, 2007)

Baiting is for loser creeps who can't kill a deer with any woodsmanship!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

bigbucks170 said:


> or use a gun?


or a compound:wink: or a treestand.... everything we use is to make it easier.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

jacobh said:


> That was the point of my last post. Where do u stop? U can go on and on about it. Who really cares go hunt watch birds if that's what u want. Bait deer in and shoot them or don't. When someone posts pics congratulate them on their success and move on. It's no surprise so many hate hunters. I'm a hunter and to be honest I hate a lot of responses I see on AT. Knowing how a lot are on AT no way wouldn't i let most hunt my property


if I had "property" I would let them hunt it, but would force them to hunt over a BIG corn pile:wink:


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

roosiebull said:


> if I had "property" I would let them hunt it, but would force them to hunt over a BIG corn pile:wink:


but then they wouldn't be real hunters , would they ? :darkbeer:


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Yup, and if you have a bad experience with a product you should say I don't use that but if you want to then its fine with me.....never say anything bad about anything.

Never give a contrary opinion....everything is very good or better.....:lol:

Then there would be no discussion forum anymore....just a snowflake fest......:wink:


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

zap said:


> Yup, and if you have a bad experience with a product you should say I don't use that but if you want to then its fine with me.....never say anything bad about anything.
> 
> Never give a contrary opinion....everything is very good or better.....:lol:
> 
> Then there would be no discussion forum anymore....just a snowflake fest......:wink:


what's funny to me is how you and maximus went back and forth about crossbows, you defended them and insulted him....now the opposite on baiting? pretty typical I guess..... for a snowflake
(since you're too old to be a millennial, haha)


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

No, I never insulted him personally.....

Someone wants to bait where its legal and its fine with me.....but if that's all you know you could learn a thing or two....

Completely different than a weapon choice. I could take a xbow and make it harder for me to kill a deer by the way I hunt than it would be for someone sitting in a tower blind over a food plot with a compound.

maxie thought any way you hunted was aok if you used a compound.....and any way you hunted if you used a xbow was cheating. That's where we disagreed.

He also insulted me on a personnel level quite a few times and while I feel free to give my opinions I try to never go that route.

I am not going to call someone who only hunts by baiting deer an antifa member......I am going to say that they could learn a different way to hunt.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Again most just talk to try to start crap. I'd rather have a snowflake thread then a crap show like AT is becoming. I swear if some would say the sky is blue guys on here will argue it. Just the mentality of people on here anymore. That's why all the good ones left


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

jacobh said:


> Again most just talk to try to start crap. I'd rather have a snowflake thread then a crap show like AT is becoming. I swear if some would say the sky is blue guys on here will argue it. Just the mentality of people on here anymore. That's why all the good ones left


It's mostly gray here


----------



## Deereman8370 (Sep 26, 2017)

All the time wasted on this thread, everyone could have put out one heck of a corn pile


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

ok , looks like around 47 % OF US ARE NOT REAL HUNTERS . still not convinced though . might need a hundred or so more votes to make sure it doesn't change to 46% .....with a bunch more *****ing , of course ... im ok with that . :darkbeer::cocktail::happy1::cheers::boink::decision::faint:


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

During gun season, i drove my truck into my field that is now barley... Dump 100-150lbs at a time in a corner they bed near, 150yds from my big insulated banks blind.. Climb in around 3:30-3:45, turn on my heater, watch netflix on the ipad until 4:30... Open the window and take the safety off of the weatherby and go grocery shopping. Just did it monday with the CVA.. No bone to stir the soup with, but man do I have plenty of meat for soup this year :darkbeer:


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

Deereman8370 said:


> All the time wasted on this thread, everyone could have put out one heck of a corn pile


ive actually tree sitted my corn piles several times since the poll started ... fraid to call it hunting . be a real kicker if id gotten 1 . huh ? and I still might before it ends .


----------



## Deereman8370 (Sep 26, 2017)

New thred. What do you call a “hunter” who can’t kill anything sitting over corn? I’m in the same boat, 3 mornings strait over a slaughter pile and have yet to get a doe in range.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

Deereman8370 said:


> New thred. What do you call a “hunter” who can’t kill anything sitting over corn? I’m in the same boat, 3 mornings strait over a slaughter pile and have yet to get a doe in range.


1st of all , consensus shows youre not actually hunting . 2ndly , if youre not hunting , youll never get a doe in range .


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

zap said:


> Yup, and if you have a bad experience with a product you should say I don't use that but if you want to then its fine with me.....never say anything bad about anything.
> 
> Never give a contrary opinion....everything is very good or better.....:lol:
> 
> Then there would be no discussion forum anymore....just a snowflake fest......:wink:


But then we could discuss those very nice shoes your wearing Marty .



jacobh said:


> Again most just talk to try to start crap. I'd rather have a snowflake thread then a crap show like AT is becoming. I swear if some would say the sky is blue guys on here will argue it. Just the mentality of people on here anymore. That's why all the good ones left


This same discussion has come up at least once a year since this site started, it is like posting High Fence etc etc it gets people going always has . Add to that the season is winding down and or over . Hey at least no one has threatened to kick someones Butinski yet lol . If anyone has participated on this site for a year and then left it isn't because anyone ran them off , people get tired of it and either take breaks like some of us do or just go away . When I find myself answering a question that has been asked a million times with things like' The Search Function is your friend " it is time for a break .


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

If every oak was a corn pile, the odds would be even.

IMG_8123ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

25ft-up said:


> If every oak was a corn pile, the odds would be even.
> 
> IMG_8123ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


those areas aren't any different in dec , but till the acorns are gone, other areas don't stand much chance of seeing deer . corn or not .
early season and late season are best to bait . some refer to it as an oct lull. your pic shows why it exists . millions of acorns .... although , I do still bait during the lull, it serves very little in the way of success .


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

So much of this depends on where you live and how you learned to hunt. Around here baiting is illegal (thankfully), so we learned to hunt without it. If it had been legal I can guarantee I would have been taught to use it and maybe I would still think it was a form of hunting.
Around my part of the world it would be an embarrassment to say you killed a deer over bait, but that would likely be different if it was legal for the past 50 years.
Is it ok to pattern a deer with trail cams? Sure it's not the same, but is it that much different?
I'd bet 99% of the guys that's started hunting in the last 10 years has no clue how to hunt without cams.


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

jacobh said:


> That's why all the good ones left



Why don't you and pope join them? Crying and crying but you keep coming back. People are allowed to disagree and think others are fake hunters. I couldn't care less about weapon choice but personally believe that baiting is cheating and yes that includes food plots. Cue superhero roosiebull.


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

And comparing Acorn to a pile of corn is just plain stupid.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I learned to hunt. Scouting isn't hard to do find food and cover and u find deer . Guys make it seem like it's such a art lol. Look for trails and tracks wwwoooo slow down boys. Anyways I hunt small patches so i cant just run around thousands of acres so i do what I have to do. If there's no acorns I dump corn. If there's acorns then no need. Pretty simple. Hunting is not brain surgery like a lot on here want u to believe


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Read the comment didn't even have to look where u were from i knew it was Pa just by your comment. Funny u say we all don't have to get along yet u tell me to leave because u don't like my opinions??? Way to go true sportsman


QUOTE=fatsbucknut;1106773451]Why don't you and pope join them? Crying and crying but you keep coming back. People are allowed to disagree and think others are fake hunters. I couldn't care less about weapon choice but personally believe that baiting is cheating and yes that includes food plots. Cue superhero roosiebull.[/QUOTE]


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

jacobh said:


> Read the comment didn't even have to look where u were from i knew it was Pa just by your comment. Funny u say we all don't have to get along yet u tell me to leave because u don't like my opinions??? Way to go true sportsman
> 
> 
> QUOTE=fatsbucknut;1106773451]Why don't you and pope join them? Crying and crying but you keep coming back. People are allowed to disagree and think others are fake hunters. I couldn't care less about weapon choice but personally believe that baiting is cheating and yes that includes food plots. Cue superhero roosiebull.


[/QUOTE]


You cry and complain all the time about AT yet keep coming back. I couldn't care less about your opinions, they don't bother me.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Yep u got it bud that's all I do lol heaven forbid I'm not one of the sheep in your herd. There is a ignore button feel free to use it to stop my whining lol


----------



## Rocket Dawg (Dec 1, 2014)

I cant believe I'm keeping this thread going. Corn or no corn? I like corn, especially on the cob with butter and salt, yuuuuuummmmm watching idiots go after each other on site is priceless, but I've seen enough. Good bye till next fall and I hope the rest of you follow suite.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

Rocket Dawg said:


> I cant believe I'm keeping this thread going. Corn or no corn? I like corn, especially on the cob with butter and salt, yuuuuuummmmm watching idiots go after each other on site is priceless, but I've seen enough. Good bye till next fall and I hope the rest of you follow suite.


c mon . the voting has just gotten started . im sure we can still be friends , even though some of us are idiots and not hunters .


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

fatsbucknut said:


> Why don't you and pope join them? Crying and crying but you keep coming back. People are allowed to disagree and think others are fake hunters. I couldn't care less about weapon choice but personally believe that baiting is cheating and yes that includes food plots. Cue superhero roosiebull.


:lol:


----------



## Daddymac (Oct 27, 2014)

Where are the moderators?


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

sleepin' ..... they're like Bettlejuice, you have say their name 3 times ...


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

zap said:


> No, I never insulted him personally.....
> 
> Someone wants to bait where its legal and its fine with me.....but if that's all you know you could learn a thing or two....
> 
> ...


I agree if baiting is all you know, then you have some work to do, but how I see it, we all always have work to do, it's a non stop evolution, the day you have it figured out is the day you quit becoming better.

If a person only hunts over bait, I feel bad for them, because it's such a small factor in hunting, all of the rest of figuring it out is the fun part. If all you do is bait, you are a one dimensional hunter, but imo, still a hunter.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

EJP1234 said:


> View attachment 6340029


 I need TP


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

fatsbucknut said:


> Why don't you and pope join them? Crying and crying but you keep coming back. People are allowed to disagree and think others are fake hunters. I couldn't care less about weapon choice but personally believe that baiting is cheating and yes that includes food plots. Cue superhero roosiebull.


You better knock that off, or I'm just going to leave AT...for good!!..... after I threaten it a few more times, then threaten it again.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Daddymac said:


> Where are the moderators?


Probably shaking their heads and saying wow it is time for that DA subject again already 



roosiebull said:


> You better knock that off, or I'm just going to leave AT...for good!!..... after I threaten it a few more times, then threaten it again.


Ah don't feel bad, I left the site earlier today but then realized I forgot to say I was leaving , so I came back .


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

ravensgait said:


> Ah don't feel bad, I left the site earlier today but then realized I forgot to say I was leaving , so I came back .


That's why I started dropping hints now, so people know this kid ain't playin'


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

EJP1234 said:


> View attachment 6340029


Are you thrrrrrrreatening me?

Give me all your TP! I need TP for my bungholio! Pppfffftttt!! Pfft! Ppfffftttt! 

Where I come from they have no bunghole....


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

bigbucks170 said:


> or use a gun?





jacobh said:


> Or a compound bow? Or sights? Or mechanical release? Or rangefinder??


I agree 100% 

I’ve been having the stick bow discussion with myself in my head all year, and I’m thinking of switching up next fall. Deer hunting with a compound bow is more challenging than hunting with a rifle, no doubt, but it’s a cake walk to trad bows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Newest hunting technology Claims are it really brings em in.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Hoyt'Em10 said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> I’ve been having the stick bow discussion with myself in my head all year, and I’m thinking of switching up next fall. Deer hunting with a compound bow is more challenging than hunting with a rifle, no doubt, but it’s a cake walk to trad bows.
> 
> ...


You and me both! I haven't pulled the trigger yet but it is sure is bouncing around in my head a lot. Time will tell if I actually do it... Funny thing is what got me thinking about it. A couple of yrs ago I shot a deer with a crossbow. I felt is was no easier than with the compounds I've used for the last 30yrs. Got me reflecting on what archery is to me and if all the deer I've shot over the yrs were actually the accomplishments I thought they were. Now I'm drawn to the longbow sitting in the corner. We'll see if I have the balls to go through with it. 
Good luck to ya!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

The way I look at it, is you can make the hunt as challenging as you want, with any weapon in hand. The weapon makes or breaks the shot. I prefer to use the most accurate weapon I'm allowed, for the deers sake, but am intrigued by tradition archery and those that are really good at it. I've seen how accurate most trad shooters are at 3D's, and hoped they chose another weapon to hunt with.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

25ft-up said:


> The way I look at it, is you can make the hunt as challenging as you want, with any weapon in hand. The weapon makes or breaks the shot. I prefer to use the most accurate weapon I'm allowed, for the deers sake, but am intrigued by tradition archery and those that are really good at it. I've seen how accurate most trad shooters are at 3D's, and hoped they chose another weapon to hunt with.


 question is , does the inconsistency make them a real hunter ?


----------



## SBjanderson (Aug 9, 2016)

jacobh said:


> I learned to hunt. Scouting isn't hard to do find food and cover and u find deer . Guys make it seem like it's such a art lol. Look for trails and tracks wwwoooo slow down boys. Anyways I hunt small patches so i cant just run around thousands of acres so i do what I have to do. If there's no acorns I dump corn. If there's acorns then no need. Pretty simple. Hunting is not brain surgery like a lot on here want u to believe


The irony is thickk with this one. 

Hunting is simple all you have to do is carry in the food to cover and spread golden piles on the ground, maybe if you tried hunting without corn you would have more of a challenge. There are guys left and right trying to tell you that its not the end of the world to have people that bait, they just encouraged people who do to try something different for more of a challenge. Then you come back in blasting your megaphone stating hunting is simple and any idiot can do it, which is only enforcing what they were trying to say. 

I encourage you next time you find a new spot or get permission on a new parcel to just go in without the corn and give it a whirl, then go back again and again till you find success and to leave the corn at home. It may change your mind, or it may not, but it doesnt hurt to try. 

Some hunters dont want to put in the time and effort, I say whatever floats your boat as long as your not making us look bad and you go to vote when the time comes.


----------



## JF24 (May 1, 2017)

zap said:


> Seems like a simple explanation to this issue is:
> 
> Those who know how to hunt go and hunt the deer.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. Incontrovertible logic.

Joe


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Just to be clear I don't usually hunt with corn. I just don't see why so many are against it. I do dump corn to get deer in front of my cameras but I do not hunt over it. To me too many just feel they're way is the only right way


----------



## SBjanderson (Aug 9, 2016)

JF24 said:


> Couldn't agree more. Incontrovertible logic.
> 
> Joe


Zap is a classic, good ole, traditional, american, HUNTER!

Gotta love the guy, I have been enjoying his company for many many years on this site.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

whyatt said:


> question is , does the inconsistency make them a real hunter ?


I don't know. What is meant by* real* hunter? Wouldn't it be anyone that has hunted instead of pretending they did? Are the native americans(indians) that drove buffalo over cliffs and funneled deer into pens to shoot them with long bows, real? Did they know how to use corn, too, or was that a waste of good food to them? Does hunting for sport instead of meat mean rules have to be followed, or you're a cheater? There are many ways to hunt. I feel a good, experienced hunter is someone that knows, and has hunted, many more ways than just one, has the woodsmanship to go anywhere, and can do it themselves from choosing equipment to putting meat on the table. Others will view it differently, but we're all in the same boat......or may be a sinking ship .


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

25ft-up said:


> The way I look at it, is you can make the hunt as challenging as you want, with any weapon in hand. The weapon makes or breaks the shot. I prefer to use the most accurate weapon I'm allowed, for the deers sake, but am intrigued by tradition archery and those that are really good at it. I've seen how accurate most trad shooters are at 3D's, and hoped they chose another weapon to hunt with.


Correct all around. The hunt is what we make it. 

I have been shooting a recurve a couple years now, still not to the point I will hunt with one, but hope to be by 2019 at the latest. Until I am super consistent at 20 yds, I'm sticking with my compound.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

People do a lot of things I wouldn’t do or do things I don’t like. Does that make them a better or worse hunter than the next guy? I have my thoughts on that but I’ll keep that to myself on this board. One thing I do know for sure, no one has ever changed thier minds because of threads like this. No matter how convoluted or sensible the responses are that people post. And we have some doozies on this thread. Great entertainment though.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

I can agree with that Billy.There's a lot of things that I would never use or do but I don't care who else does it.It has nothing to do with thinking you're better than anyone else either.It comes down to what you want to get out of the experience.I would never use a blind,especially for turkeys,bait,ozonics,a small kill plot or even a decoy.It doesn't mean people who use that stuff are any less of a hunter.To me the kill is anti-climatic.It's the 12 month of the year journey that matters to me.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Billy H said:


> People do a lot of things I wouldn’t do or do things I don’t like. Does that make them a better or worse hunter than the next guy? I have my thoughts on that but I’ll keep that to myself on this board. One thing I do know for sure, no one has ever changed thier minds because of threads like this. No matter how convoluted or sensible the responses are that people post. And we have some doozies on this thread. Great entertainment though.


Well said


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

jacobh said:


> Your hunting over a food source right?? Does a oak spread its acorns across 15 acres or does it drop within a 10 yard radius?? So what's the difference? Your hunting food knowing it will draw deer into a single spot no different then corn


Huge difference. There are many many oaks trees on acres of land.....some are dropping some aren't the deer have many different tree's they can go to and finding the tree they are hitting isn't easy and they hit many over the day. Piling up a food source that isn't plentiful and not natural to that area (like a big corn pile) is much different and draws them right to that spot only if they want corn.....and they do. 

Go take your corn and make 30 different small corn piles over 30 acres and get back too me..........lol....then you'll see the difference.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Billy H said:


> People do a lot of things I wouldn’t do or do things I don’t like. Does that make them a better or worse hunter than the next guy? I have my thoughts on that but I’ll keep that to myself on this board. One thing I do know for sure, no one has ever changed thier minds because of threads like this. No matter how convoluted or sensible the responses are that people post. And we have some doozies on this thread. Great entertainment though.


I see what your are saying but I would word it differently. The way you hunt DOES make you a better hunter than others..........it just doesn't make you a better person.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

deadquiet said:


> I see what your are saying but I would word it differently. The way you hunt DOES make you a better hunter than others..........it just doesn't make you a better person.


Maybe, kind of, and some times... not necessarily true.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> Maybe, kind of, and some times... not necessarily true.


So get off the Whitetails and think Elk.

If baiting were legal in OR and you found corn piles with tree stands in the coastal forest....but you went around all that and killed a great bull spot and stalk with some soft enticing cows mews, it would be a cut and dry case of you are a better *hunter* than the corn pile snipers you passed.

You’re more mobile.
You understand the language of your quarry.
You know how to call in a big ol’ bull and you can anticipate his movements.
You know what he wants to hear and see.
You reposition yourself many times due to wind, light and cover.
You make all this happen for yourself, because you’re a better hunter than the guy that dumps a bucket of corn...

Or maybe not, who knows...
Maybe the corn piler is a better hunter than you’ll ever be.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

If that hunter relies only on bait hunting, I agree, but if that hunters hunts lots of ways, but happens to kill on a day he sat on bait, then not necessarily. 

Baiting actually is legal here, and I have found bait piles, but everyone I have found is obviously someone just trying to get lucky, with no strategy. 

Around here, I think it would be crazy to bait, I think it would be harder to kill one if you were hell bent on killing one over bait.

So much good, natural food around everywhere, I don't see anything going out of their way to eat a corn pile.

I guess another thing is, I hate the whole concept of "I'm a better hunter than so and so"

I go hunt, worry about myself, and hope others are doing good, it's not a competition to me. I will hunt my butt off and let the chips land where they do, not going to be a victim thinking it's not fair someone killed a bigger bull than me.

I think that's my main pet peeve of this thread, people trying to prove they are better hunters than the next guy. 

I love the activity for what it is


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

well lets get off Elk and talk Bear.....


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> If that hunter relies only on bait hunting, I agree, but if that hunters hunts lots of ways, but happens to kill on a day he sat on bait, then not necessarily.
> 
> Baiting actually is legal here, and I have found bait piles, but everyone I have found is obviously someone just trying to get lucky, with no strategy.
> 
> ...


Can’t disagree with any of this...
I’m not so sure though, that there is anything wrong with looking down on a style of killing animals that doesn’t sit well with the individual.

Hunters in Mississippi are still allowed to use pods(poison) to kill deer.
Shoot them in the ass, doesnt matter. They’ll die.

Well, I don’t necessarily need to prove that I’m a better hunter than a pod user that shoot ‘em in the ass, I know I am.
Is that wrong?


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

bigbucks170 said:


> well lets get off Elk and talk Bear.....


You just shut down the internet!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

bigbucks170 said:


> well lets get off Elk and talk Bear.....


I think either side of the argument has valid points. Baiting bear here is illegal, but I personally wouldn't bait if I could, I enjoy finding their food sources and hunting them up.

Someone who is not good at field judging bear, I would prefer they hunt over bait, to minimize the possibility of orphaning cubs


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't like Bear meat so I don't hunt Bear...also not thrilled at the methods of Bear hunting running dogs or using bait
bear seem stupid or very hungry on every Bear hunting video I see..talking black bear here ..I watched a grizzly bow hunt
that was thrilling as any hunt I ever watched ..I don't like bear hunting but might change if I did it ... I am glad people do
like to hunt black bear , there is lots of them ..I don't have the heart to trap coyotes but I am glad someone does ,haha but
no problem shooting one in the face with my bow


----------



## rocklock hunter (Jan 3, 2013)

roosiebull said:


> ....I go hunt, worry about myself, and hope others are doing good, it's not a competition to me. I will hunt my butt off and let the chips land where they do, not going to be a victim thinking it's not fair someone killed a bigger bull than me.
> 
> I think that's my main pet peeve of this thread, people trying to prove they are better hunters than the next guy.
> 
> I love the activity for what it is


That is what frustrates me most about what hunting has become. It used to be about having a good time outdoors with friends and family and hopefully killing a deer. Now it's about who killed the biggest deer and even if it isn't the biggest, if they hunted "harder" or did it "the right way" then suddenly they have more 'points' than the other guy. 

This site is full of this attitude.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

^^^^ amen


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Billy H said:


> Newest hunting technology Claims are it really brings em in.
> View attachment 6340223


He is the new winner 



Hoyt'Em10 said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> I’ve been having the stick bow discussion with myself in my head all year, and I’m thinking of switching up next fall. Deer hunting with a compound bow is more challenging than hunting with a rifle, no doubt, but it’s a cake walk to trad bows.
> 
> ...





catscratch said:


> You and me both! I haven't pulled the trigger yet but it is sure is bouncing around in my head a lot. Time will tell if I actually do it... Funny thing is what got me thinking about it. A couple of yrs ago I shot a deer with a crossbow. I felt is was no easier than with the compounds I've used for the last 30yrs. Got me reflecting on what archery is to me and if all the deer I've shot over the yrs were actually the accomplishments I thought they were. Now I'm drawn to the longbow sitting in the corner. We'll see if I have the balls to go through with it.
> Good luck to ya!





25ft-up said:


> The way I look at it, is you can make the hunt as challenging as you want, with any weapon in hand. The weapon makes or breaks the shot. I prefer to use the most accurate weapon I'm allowed, for the deers sake, but am intrigued by tradition archery and those that are really good at it. I've seen how accurate most trad shooters are at 3D's, and hoped they chose another weapon to hunt with.


Guys if you make the leap to stick bows use a bow sight of some kind. !!! I get a kick out of the guys who think it is more pure to just shoot instinctive and they can't shoot father than 15 yards . Back in the day when I got into archery most stick bows had sights of some kind on them because Real Hunters wanted to actually hit something lol. Didn't take long after compounds came out that you had trouble giving stick bows away lol .
I didn't use sights when I was younger as I was lucky to be able to just put arrows where I wanted them to go ,now as my sight has gotten to be less than perfect I am thinking of using a sight for hunting but am also using compounds more and more. Makes it more fun to shoot with my daughter and I get my butt kicked less lol . 
More folks would enjoy stick bows if they put a sight on their bow, some of the coolest looking ones I've seen were made of antler but a regular sight would be best. 
Give it a try it is more fun..........


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Where is the "Don't care option" ?


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't think people are thinking better hunter they are thinking what they do is more Pure ! 



spike camp said:


> Can’t disagree with any of this...
> I’m not so sure though, that there is anything wrong with looking down on a style of killing animals that doesn’t sit well with the individual.


I get the pod thing but if we don't support each others legal methods of hunting who will support us when ours is under fire .



bigbucks170 said:


> I don't like Bear meat so I don't hunt Bear...also not thrilled at the methods of Bear hunting running dogs or using bait
> bear seem stupid or very hungry on every Bear hunting video I see..talking black bear here ..I watched a grizzly bow hunt
> that was thrilling as any hunt I ever watched ..I don't like bear hunting but might change if I did it ... I am glad people do
> like to hunt black bear , there is lots of them ..I don't have the heart to trap coyotes but I am glad someone does ,haha but
> no problem shooting one in the face with my bow


Bear and Lion hunting with dogs , baiting bears , I've done all 3 and never understand why people don't like dog hunting. Watching and listening to those dogs do their thing, nothing like it. It is the most difficult hunting I've ever done and I have hunted most every thing between Alaska and Florida .
My 12 year old daughter has hounds and my joke is that she is trying to kill her old dad.

My peeve with this better hunter thing is that we don't support each other and that some think they will never lose what they love. We have let them take hunting from us already are you one who wont support your fellow hunters ! Seems like all to many hunters see it their way and screw any other way


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

archers helping archers... yep thats it


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

who cares.... hunt over corn or not...
kill a spike, or a giant... who cares.. shoot what makes you happy, hunt how it makes you happy.... use a gun, x bow, rock.... whatever is LEGAL...We all have the same goal!

AT has the biggest bunch of sissy's i have ever seen geesh. Bunch of yuppies!


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

the Barta way.....old Tred could fling arrows surprised he's not a Hero here on AT...seems he did it like people want....


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

ravensgait said:


> I don't think people are thinking better hunter they are thinking what they do is more Pure !
> 
> 
> I get the pod thing but if we don't support each others legal methods of hunting who will support us when ours is under fire .
> ...




Lion hunting with dogs is a great example, and something I can’t stomach to watch.
Watching the cat falling to its death, then getting mauled by dogs with its last breath is just awful to me...yet I must support it otherwise I’m labeled all sort of things(not that I give two chits, just an observation)

Strange world we live in...

Strange world


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

spike camp said:


> Lion hunting with dogs is a great example, and something I can’t stomach to watch.
> Watching the cat falling to its death, then getting mauled by dogs with its last breath is just awful to me...yet I must support it otherwise I’m labeled all sort of things.
> 
> Strange world we live in...
> ...



Ummm, pretty had to kill cats without dogs. Most of the time the cats dead before he hits the ground . Snowflake , will that be the word ???


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

pope125 said:


> Ummm, pretty had to kill cats without dogs. Most of the time the cats dead before he hits the ground . Snowflake , will that be the word ???


Hound hunting cats is something I find very pleasurable to watch.
If that makes me a snowflake, I’m okay with that.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

spike camp said:


> Is that wrong?


No, not at all, but that doesn't mean you need to be loud and proud in that opinion, putting a legal means of hunting down in a loud and proud manner does nothing but divide us.

I'm glad we all have different perspectives, it helps us police each other, there are lots of hunting styles that aren't my cup of tea, but no reason to be boastful and put them down.

Ya never know, some day down the road you may need their votes to protect the way you hunt, it's best to stay civil and have some courtesy in discussion.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

spike camp said:


> Lion hunting with dogs is a great example, and something I can’t stomach to watch.
> Watching the cat falling to its death, then getting mauled by dogs with its last breath is just awful to me...yet I must support it otherwise I’m labeled all sort of things(not that I give two chits, just an observation)
> 
> Strange world we live in...
> ...


It is the best way to manage them. I hunt lion A LOT, no hounds, just calling, and it's a tough gig, when it works there is nothing like it, but it's not a management tool, it's just hunting, and here, they need managed.

Hound hunting creates no worse of a death for a lion than what happens naturally in the wild when they die, I do agree, some things would be better left off t.v.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

bigbucks170 said:


> I don't like Bear meat so I don't hunt Bear...also not thrilled at the methods of Bear hunting running dogs or using bait
> bear seem stupid or very hungry on every Bear hunting video I see..talking black bear here ..I watched a grizzly bow hunt
> that was thrilling as any hunt I ever watched ..I don't like bear hunting but might change if I did it ... I am glad people do
> like to hunt black bear , there is lots of them ..I don't have the heart to trap coyotes but I am glad someone does ,haha but
> no problem shooting one in the face with my bow


Spot and stalk black bear hunting is way fun. I like hunting bear way more than killing them. We do like bear meat, but there is always enough meat in the freezer we don't need a big bear. We still eat it all when I kill one, but it takes a special bear for me to want to shoot.

Plan on whacking one this spring, but I'm good at talking myself out of shooting :wink:


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

My corn supplier was out of corn today


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

bigbucks170 said:


> well lets get off Elk and talk Bear.....


PA killers 3000-4000 A year with baiting being illegal. 
I honestly don't know if thats considered many.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> My corn supplier was out of corn today


So, no hunting today I take it?


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

spike camp said:


> Lion hunting with dogs is a great example, and something I can’t stomach to watch.
> Watching the cat falling to its death, then getting mauled by dogs with its last breath is just awful to me...yet I must support it otherwise I’m labeled all sort of things(not that I give two chits, just an observation)
> 
> Strange world we live in...
> ...


There are things we all wont do but that are legal and enjoyed by others. Not that it did any good but I signed a petition and called my congressman etc when they were banning pigeon shoots. If nothing else it was a good way to get rid of the excess birds. There were hunters on the other side and it is now illegal to do . I wasn't even all that sure what it was at first but I educated myself and stood up with others for it. 
Not that experienced a Hounds men , now bird dogs I get lol . Lot tough on live birds than hounds are on dead cats and bears but that is beside the point. There is a reason for allowing the dogs onto the cat and most make sure the cat is dead before letting their dogs on it. This is all the reward those dogs get, to every once in awhile what we call worrying the carcass. Most tie their dogs up before the shot is taken for the safety of the dogs especially if the cat or bear is taken with an arrow , an arrow in a cat and dogs all over it is a disaster waiting to happen. 
Its funny a few of the dogs want to fight the cat or bear where others just want to chase it and wont get into it unless they have to IE bear or cat bayed on the ground and even then they would rather just keep it from running away. If the critter gets ahold of one dog you want the others to pile in to hopefully save it , doesn't always work as we used to have 6 hounds but only 5 now .
Sometimes the cat is shot and leaps to get away and lands in the dogs before it expires , no way to tell what they will do when they are hit , a friend lost a dog winter before last when the cat had taken 2 hits through the shoulder from a magnum, hit the ground grabbed a dog and crushed its head. Granted that was a huge Tom , he was dead on his feet and still took a dog with him .

I've hunted grizzlies in Alaska and it wasn't as exciting as hounds on a Cat or Bear lol and no where near as much work , we've had dogs on a cat for a day and a half before getting it to stick in a tree , that was in the Mountains of NM , a foot of snow and more canyons than I want to remember . The Majority of the Cats are let go , here you can shoot 2 but can't recall anyone shooting 2. This is the first year my daughter will be old enough to actually shoot one so we'll see but even so it is mostly catch and release . Her favorite little hound sleeps with her every night and goes most places she does , small sweet bluetic that to look at her you would not be worried about her. Yet she is our rig dog and is a monster on a trail and will fly into a cat(she doesn't hunt bears) in a second and can whip any two or three of our other hounds and lord help anyone who looks cross eyed at my daughter lol.
You should ask to go help on a hunt and see what its like, probably change your mind about it as it is exciting


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

ravensgait said:


> There are things we all wont do but that are legal and enjoyed by others. Not that it did any good but I signed a petition and called my congressman etc when they were banning pigeon shoots. If nothing else it was a good way to get rid of the excess birds. There were hunters on the other side and it is now illegal to do . I wasn't even all that sure what it was at first but I educated myself and stood up with others for it.
> Not that experienced a Hounds men , now bird dogs I get lol . Lot tough on live birds than hounds are on dead cats and bears but that is beside the point. There is a reason for allowing the dogs onto the cat and most make sure the cat is dead before letting their dogs on it. This is all the reward those dogs get, to every once in awhile what we call worrying the carcass. Most tie their dogs up before the shot is taken for the safety of the dogs especially if the cat or bear is taken with an arrow , an arrow in a cat and dogs all over it is a disaster waiting to happen.
> Its funny a few of the dogs want to fight the cat or bear where others just want to chase it and wont get into it unless they have to IE bear or cat bayed on the ground and even then they would rather just keep it from running away. If the critter gets ahold of one dog you want the others to pile in to hopefully save it , doesn't always work as we used to have 6 hounds but only 5 now .
> Sometimes the cat is shot and leaps to get away and lands in the dogs before it expires , no way to tell what they will do when they are hit , a friend lost a dog winter before last when the cat had taken 2 hits through the shoulder from a magnum, hit the ground grabbed a dog and crushed its head. Granted that was a huge Tom , he was dead on his feet and still took a dog with him .
> ...


 hellava story . awesome !


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

Jake8813 said:


> Hunt private land, all the neighbors bait but have no bedding areas so all the deer hit their corn at night as soon as there's a little pressure.


Baiting is not legal in PA.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

Originally Posted by Jake8813 View Post 

Hunt private land, all the neighbors bait but have no bedding areas so all the deer hit their corn at night as soon as there's a little pressure.

ive found this to be true a lot of times . some times laying off the bait for a few days helps . more than not , it doesn't cause the deer are just going and eating your neighbors corn at night instead of yours .


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

When deer only hit your corn at night, you need to start hunting after dark. Pretty simple really. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Special reg areas it is with a permit





Tracker12 said:


> Baiting is not legal in PA.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> My corn supplier was out of corn today


Good thing your a prepper and stockpiled some....:wink:


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> My corn supplier was out of corn today


I laughed pretty good.....


----------



## FCSOdep (Nov 27, 2016)

Corn pile or a food Plot or an ag field... all are food to a deer and people hunt over food because it translates to more deer. It’s all the same, just different variations of putting the odds in your favor. Just because you’re over a corn pile every now and then doesn’t mean u will kill the deer you’re searching for on it. I use mine for photos primarily and if I get consistency out of a buck I’ll be hunting him there too.


----------



## BigWoods (Oct 9, 2005)

Billy H said:


> Newest hunting technology Claims are it really brings em in.
> View attachment 6340223


Now that is "Innovative"!!


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

FCSOdep said:


> Corn pile or a food Plot or an ag field... all are food to a deer and people hunt over food because it translates to more deer. It’s all the same, just different variations of putting the odds in your favor. Just because you’re over a corn pile every now and then doesn’t mean u will kill the deer you’re searching for on it. I use mine for photos primarily and if I get consistency out of a buck I’ll be hunting him there too.


no, no it is not all the same... smh ....


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh crap......I hunt ***** with hounds and ducks with a lab.
Now I can't be a "real" AT hunter!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

H20fwler said:


> Oh crap......I hunt ***** with hounds and ducks with a lab.
> Now I can't be a "real" AT hunter!


You can still be, you just have to explain your inadequacy in your Sig line, so you aren't trying to pose a a real hunter here in this group :wink:


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

after 200 votes , its confirmed , only 52 % of us do not bait and are real hunters .


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

whyatt said:


> after 200 votes , its confirmed , only 52 % of us do not bait and are real hunters .



There is more that goes into being a 'REAL HUNTER ' than not baiting . . There are way more things according to the AT commuity that make you the 'REAL HUNTER' . Just ask ZAP, he is a 'REAL HUNETR ' that will tell you what the requirements are that make up a REAL HUNTER . First requirement is you have to use a XGUN .


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

pope125 said:


> There is more that goes into being a 'REAL HUNTER ' than not baiting . . There are way more things according to the AT commuity that make you the 'REAL HUNTER' .


yea , like using a spear . but the other 48 % don't have a chance . lol


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

whyatt said:


> after 200 votes , its confirmed , only 52 % of us do not bait and are real hunters .


Lol; only 200 people voted in 4 days! I'll bet every baiter on AT voted. The rest of us could care less!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

newview said:


> Lol; only 200 people voted in 4 days! I'll bet every baiter on AT voted. The rest of us could care less!


Or some of us use Tapatalk and can’t even see the pole. Even so, I could care less. Too many other things people could/should be worrying about in this country than who hunts over a corn pile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

newview said:


> Lol; only 200 people voted in 4 days! I'll bet every baiter on AT voted. The rest of us could care less!


 the nonbaiters won the vote . perhaps its just you and a few others that don't care . the same applies to the baiters . not many polls ever reach 200 votes . like it or not .


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

I voted no I don't hunt over corn piles but not for the reasons mentioned. I don't consider anyone who uses corn piles as less of a hunter, etc, etc. I quit using them after I noticed that I wasn't seeing any quality bucks visiting my corn piles. Yes there were some decent bucks but not the ones I was hunting. I read an article one time by a wildlife biologist who studied mature bucks and his conclusion was that a mature white tail was suspicious of ANY new smell inside his core area, even if it came from a possible food source. A smell that suddenly appeared that hadn't been there before would raise the suspicion level of a mature buck, thus making him less likely to visit the bait or at least less likely to visit when he perceives his life to be in danger, thus if a mature deer visits the food source it would likely be at night. After I read this I wanted to find out if others were having the same experience and I found that the majority of my peers noticed the same thing. They were seeing lots of does and young bucks but almost no quality bucks. In the same article, the author concluded that if you are going to use baiting then do it in a way that doesn't suddenly introduce a new scent or other cue to the deer, thus use food plots or year round feeding. Since I don't have the time or money to keep a year round supply of corn to the deer I elected simply not to do it. I'm sure some really good bucks have been shot visiting corn piles or feeders and I'm not saying it never works because we all know it does but out of all the big bucks killed in my area I can't recall a single one being shot over a bait pile.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

whyatt said:


> yea , like using a spear . but the other 48 % don't have a chance . lol


UMMM, forgot about that one .


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

pope125 said:


> There is more that goes into being a 'REAL HUNTER ' than not baiting . . There are way more things according to the AT commuity that make you the 'REAL HUNTER' . Just ask ZAP, he is a 'REAL HUNETR ' that will tell you what the requirements are that make up a REAL HUNTER . First requirement is you have to use a XGUN .


:lol:

Keepin It Real......:yo:


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

zap said:


> :lol:
> 
> Keepin It Real......:yo:


not sure what that means , zap . :embara:


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

only 6 more days till the poll closes / c mon baiters , man up ! :set1_punch:


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

roosiebull said:


> Maybe, kind of, and some times... not necessarily true.


Dodgy comeback.....lol. So a hunter that has ONLY thrown down corn and hunted over it every day for their whole life will be as well versed hunter as someone that has learned to scout, can recognize trails, funnels, bedding areas, understands how the terrain effects movement, can anticipate thermals, can recognize natural food, when and where the animals will use it? Etc etc. 

You are the epitome of the people I'm talking about. You are taking this so personal you look silly trying to defend your answer. Again I'm not saying one is "better" than the other..........or we need to judge people because of their hunting choices but if you think the skills levels are the same based on how you hunt that just crazy.

Of COURSE a good hunter can change styles or kill his best animal over bait and still know much more.......but again that's just an attempt to muddy the facts........I'm not buying it......nice try though. Did you do debate in school?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Man i never understood hunting was so difficult. U guys make it seem like it's brain surgery!!!! It's not too hard to walk through the woods find tracks trails food etc and sit on it. Come on guys seriously


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

Of COURSE a good hunter can change styles or kill his best animal over bait and still know much more.......but again that's just an attempt to muddy the facts........I'm not buying it......lol 


 most of us already hunted nearly every way possible at 1 time or another . hard to tell how many of the baiters out there have already spent decades still hunting . so , I guess weve lost our hunting status . booooooooooooooo


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

deadquiet said:


> Dodgy comeback.....lol. So a hunter that has ONLY thrown down corn and hunted over it every day for their whole life will be as well versed hunter as someone that has learned to scout, can recognize trails, funnels, bedding areas, understands how the terrain effects movement, can anticipate thermals, can recognize natural food, when and where the animals will use it? Etc etc.
> 
> You are the epitome of the people I'm talking about. You are taking this so personal *you look silly trying to defend your answer*. Again I'm not saying one is "better" than the other..........or we need to judge people because of their hunting choices but if you think the skills levels are the same based on how you hunt that just crazy.
> 
> Of COURSE a good hunter can change styles or kill his best animal over bait and still know much more.......but again that's just an attempt to muddy the facts........I'm not buying it......nice try though. Did you do debate in school?


I am glad someone else noticed......:lol:

no offense.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

You stated it as fact, I was just pointing out it was not fact, nothing more or less.

I think it's funny how matter of fact you are, like your opinions are fact.

You even think you know how personally I'm taking this subject. 

I honestly couldn't care less, I don't like to see hunters bashing hunters, but obviously it will no change.

You are what is called a "know it all" and know it all's generally don't know much, and it seems your case is no different.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

zap said:


> I am glad someone else noticed......:lol:
> 
> no offense.


Now we are back to the hypocrite support group?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I know almost everything.....:lol:

#KeepItReal


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> Now we are back to the hypocrite support group?


I am a hunter so do not bash me......be true to your beliefs....:lol:


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

zap said:


> I know almost everything.....:lol:
> 
> #KeepItReal


You obviously think you do, just cause you're old, doesn't mean you're wise:wink:


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

zap said:


> I am a hunter so do not bash me......be true to your beliefs....:lol:


I wouldn't dare , zap ! :77:


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

I guess the next thing I will hear how tuff it is to hunt using a XGUN . I am glad I'm done eating my lunch .


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

zap said:


> I am glad someone else noticed......:lol:
> 
> no offense.


me too , otherwise wed had 1 less vote !


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

pope125 said:


> I guess the next thing I will hear how tuff it is to hunt using a XGUN . I am glad I'm done eating my lunch .


Real bulky to carry....:lol:


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

jacobh said:


> Man i never understood hunting was so difficult. U guys make it seem like it's brain surgery!!!! It's not too hard to walk through the woods find tracks trails food etc and sit on it. Come on guys seriously


Whitetail hunting,that is...


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

I guess the next thing I will hear how tuff it is to hunt using a XGUN . I am glad I'm done eating my lunch .

Real bulky to carry.... 

you outta listen to zap , for it is his voice that might keep the non baiters winning the poll.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> No, not at all, but that doesn't mean you need to be loud and proud in that opinion, putting a legal means of hunting down in a loud and proud manner does nothing but divide us.
> 
> I'm glad we all have different perspectives, it helps us police each other, there are lots of hunting styles that aren't my cup of tea, but no reason to be boastful and put them down.
> 
> Ya never know, some day down the road you may need their votes to protect the way you hunt, it's best to stay civil and have some courtesy in discussion.




Ok-
I can have an opinion, but shouldn’t express it because of the potential of dividing hunters further?
I don’t police you or others so if you’re wanting to police me well, good luck with that.



roosiebull said:


> It is the best way to manage them. I hunt lion A LOT, no hounds, just calling, and it's a tough gig, when it works there is nothing like it, but it's not a management tool, it's just hunting, and here, they need managed.
> 
> Hound hunting creates no worse of a death for a lion than what happens naturally in the wild when they die, I do agree, some things would be better left off t.v.


BS-
How do you know a cat just doesn’t go into a den, fall asleep and not wake up due to old age or illness.
Being shot out of a tree to fall into a pack of dogs for the cats last seconds of life sounds much worse to me.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

spike camp said:


> Ok-
> I can have an opinion, but shouldn’t express it because of the potential of dividing hunters further?
> I don’t police you or others so if you’re wanting to police me well, good luck with that.
> 
> ...


To your first point, do what you like, I was just sharing my perspective, to me, bashing other legal hunting styles is ego and insecurity, trying to prove your credentials... but it is what it is, hopefully it never costs us what we love doing.

To the second point, you have watched too many Disney movies :wink: nature is savage


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> No, not at all, but that doesn't mean you need to be loud and proud in that opinion, putting a legal means of hunting down in a loud and proud manner does nothing but divide us.
> 
> I'm glad we all have different perspectives, it helps us police each other, there are lots of hunting styles that aren't my cup of tea, but no reason to be boastful and put them down.
> 
> Ya never know, some day down the road you may need their votes to protect the way you hunt, it's best to stay civil and have some courtesy in discussion.





roosiebull said:


> It is the best way to manage them. I hunt lion A LOT, no hounds, just calling, and it's a tough gig, when it works there is nothing like it, but it's not a management tool, it's just hunting, and here, they need managed.
> 
> Hound hunting creates no worse of a death for a lion than what happens naturally in the wild when they die, I do agree, some things would be better left off t.v.





roosiebull said:


> To your first point, do what you like, I was just sharing my perspective, to me, bashing other legal hunting styles is ego and insecurity, trying to prove your credentials... but it is what it is, hopefully it never costs us what we love doing.
> 
> To the second point, you have watched too many Disney movies :wink: nature is savage



Yes, nature can be savage.

Maybe you should attempt to realize is that whatever I say has absolutely zero to do with ego.
Absolutely zero to do with insecurity.
I don’t prove or feel the need to prove ‘credentials’ to anyone.
What I say is what I feel. 

Corn or no corn piles is the question...
I say sitting over a corn pile is weak sauce at best.
It’s lazy, and even more boring than regular Whitetail tree stand hunting lol.
Got an issue with my opinion or me expressing it?
Not my problem.

Funny thing, though....I didn’t even give my opinion about corn piles until you pushed the expressing ones opinion topic.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

spike camp said:


> Ok-
> I can have an opinion, but shouldn’t express it because of the potential of dividing hunters further?
> I don’t police you or others so if you’re wanting to police me well, good luck with that.
> 
> ...


Not many things die in their beds in the wild ! Only quick death is like a heart attack and that's unlikely . Most predators get old their teeth are shot and their weight drops from lack of food . Something else sees them that is hungry and knows they are weak and easy prey and having seen large predators take down and eat game the game is often still alive as it is being eaten . I'm sure some animals are dead before they are eaten but most are still alive as they are eaten .
Watched Wolves take down a old Bull Caribou on the North Slope of Alaska, just across a narrow river, full moon almost like day. Was one of the most fascinating and disgusting things I have ever seen . 
So no dogs worrying a corpse doesn't bother me at all !! If you are going to worry about death might be time to take up knitting , think about those poor little bambies you stick an arrow in ,they are hurt and run in terror until they just drop , or ones you don't double lung or worse yet gut shoot !!! Makes that cats death seem pretty easy by comparison !
Now if you have never shot a deer or elk etc then you aren't a hypocrite , hey we are all hypocrites at one time or other. 
Hey one could say it is more pure to go after a predator than just prey  just kidding


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

pope125 said:


> I guess the next thing I will hear how tuff it is to hunt using a XGUN . I am glad I'm done eating my lunch .


Or how much AT sux! [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

ravensgait said:


> Not many things die in their beds in the wild ! Only quick death is like a heart attack and that's unlikely . Most predators get old their teeth are shot and their weight drops from lack of food . Something else sees them that is hungry and knows they are weak and easy prey and having seen large predators take down and eat game the game is often still alive as it is being eaten . I'm sure some animals are dead before they are eaten but most are still alive as they are eaten .
> Watched Wolves take down a old Bull Caribou on the North Slope of Alaska, just across a narrow river, full moon almost like day. Was one of the most fascinating and disgusting things I have ever seen .
> So no dogs worrying a corpse doesn't bother me at all !! If you are going to worry about death might be time to take up knitting , think about those poor little bambies you stick an arrow in ,they are hurt and run in terror until they just drop , or ones you don't double lung or worse yet gut shoot !!! Makes that cats death seem pretty easy by comparison !
> Now if you have never shot a deer or elk etc then you aren't a hypocrite , hey we are all hypocrites at one time or other.
> Hey one could say it is more pure to go after a predator than just prey  just kidding




Snowflake hypocrite....I’m ok with that.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Why is it we don't see those bait piles and feeders in the glory photos after the kill?


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Man on left Baits
Man on right hunts


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

U guys do crack me up. Love just sitting back reading these comments!!! U guys must be so proud of yourselves


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

spike camp said:


> Yes, nature can be savage.
> 
> Maybe you should attempt to realize is that whatever I say has absolutely zero to do with ego.
> Absolutely zero to do with insecurity.
> ...


Text is sure a crappy way to communicate... anyhow..

I do respect your opinion, and the opinion of most others, I just don't understand why you would even give it any thought if it has nothing to do with ego, or insecurity? 

What part of it do you not like? How does it effect you?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

ravensgait said:


> hey we are all hypocrites at one time or other.
> Hey one could say it is more pure to go after a predator than just prey  just kidding


Roger that...

It's tough not to be a bit of a hypocrite if you are a hunter, or fisherman, I work in an industry full of them! I have been s commercial fisherman my whole adult life, and have seen many scenarios that mirror this one.

Different fisheries, and guys not supporting each other, and everyone ends up losing. 

Hunting is so much in line with that it's crazy.

All we can do is keep an open mind, don't get too stuck in our ways, and pay attention... getting sucked into these arguments shows I have some work to do:wink:

Oh well, it's still mostly constructive conversation


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

dhom said:


> Or how much AT sux! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


\\\


It does !!!! Just can't seem to walk away , to many laughs at times some great entertainment .


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> Text is sure a crappy way to communicate... anyhow..
> 
> I do respect your opinion, and the opinion of most others, I just don't understand why you would even give it any thought if it has nothing to do with ego, or insecurity?
> 
> What part of it do you not like? How does it effect you?



There are so many aspects about hunters and hunting that I find disturbing, I wouldn’t even know where to begin.
If I expressed my opinions as often as I have them, your head would spin off.

I don’t want to be part of a team....as the vast majority of hunters out there, I wouldn’t want as teammates.
I’m perfectly okay with division among the ranks.

I call it being passionate. Passion for this activity I taught myself 3 decades ago.
When I view current aspects of this activity that cheapens or further dilutes what I find or found pure from the beginnings, Well...it bothers me.
Plain and simple.
Is that ego driven or insecure? I don’t think so, personally.

I also have compassion for animals. I do not like killing Elk and Deer...but I love hunting them, I love archery and I love a freezer full of tasty venison.

Am I a hypocrite snowflake?
Sure, whatever floats y’alls boat.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

spike camp said:


> There are so many aspects about hunters and hunting that I find disturbing, I wouldn’t even know where to begin.
> If I expressed my opinions as often as I have them, your head would spin off.
> 
> I don’t want to be part of a team....as the vast majority of hunters out there, I wouldn’t want as teammates.
> ...


Great post Spike my friend! Especially the whole paragraph on being part of a team


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

spike camp said:


> Snowflake hypocrite....I’m ok with that.


Well Snowflake is rather Harsh I wouldn't go that far!

Quote"I also have compassion for animals. I do not like killing Elk and Deer...but I love hunting them, I love archery and I love a freezer full of tasty venison." Quote 
I feel the same way, oh when I was young I wanted to get one but grew out of that .

I wish you would keep saying how you feel, makes for interesting conversation and lord knows maybe you'll earn that Snowflake moniker lol


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

spike camp said:


> There are so many aspects about hunters and hunting that I find disturbing, I wouldn’t even know where to begin.
> If I expressed my opinions as often as I have them, your head would spin off.
> 
> I don’t want to be part of a team....as the vast majority of hunters out there, I wouldn’t want as teammates.
> ...


I can't argue any of that, and I do respect and enjoy your perspective. I'm also not saying my perspective is any more right than yours, just slightly different. 

I would bet we have way more in common than don't, lime I said, communication through text sucks, it's always incomplete, it leaves out lots of personality. I can't remember spending time around anyone passionate about hunting, and not get along well.

I am very passionate about hunting, and also have compassion for the game I pursue, the killing aspect of hunting is my least favorite part, but a necessary part of a successful season. 

There are styles of hunting that make me cringe too, and lots I personally have no desire to do, baiting being one of them.

There are hunters I wouldn't want on my team too, probably quite a few here :wink: but I will try to stay open minded and support all legal hunting, that's where we may not agree, and that's fine, makes neither of us right or wrong in my opinion.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Let's see pics of these bait sites everyone is so proud of. Surely anyone who's going to stand up proudly and argue the merits of baiting; has pics of their best hunting sites. Maybe the rest of us can learn something valuable from this.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm not ashamed. I dump corn for pics


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's some day pics for the guys who will say yea all at night. No I don't hunt over it but I do dump for the cam to see what's around and I'll bet 95% who are saying they don't bait do the same which yes changes their patterns which help


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

In all seriousness there is nothing wrong with baiting where its legal but if its the only 'method' that you know you may want to up your game....:wink:

You could really say the same for hunting food plots or crops/acorns......there is better action elsewhere.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Zap that's exactly right. Like i said many bait to get pics they don't consider this baiting as they don't hunt over the bait but they don't take into consideration that they've now changed their entire pattern into their favor. Oh well guys will think whatever they want but agree u should know how to find a trail or something like that


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

The real money is knowing where the deer bed....especially the does. There is a lot of talk about how people bump deer in the morning but if you know where they will be going you can plan to get there before them by a route that will not disturb them at all. Just off doe bedding is a great spot to hunt bucks during the rut. The bucks will be scent checking the edges for estrous doe. If you know a dozen primary doe bedding areas you have it made for a good season of hunting.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

zap said:


> In all seriousness there is nothing wrong with baiting where its legal but if its the only 'method' that you know you may want to up your game....:wink:
> 
> You could really say the same for hunting food plots or crops/acorns......there is better action elsewhere.


Agreed, any one dimensional hunter should expand their strategy, never hurts to know how to improvise when things aren't working out.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

roosiebull said:


> Agreed, any one dimensional hunter should expand their strategy, never hurts to know how to improvise when things aren't working out.


Things haven't worked out very well this year for me, so I'm expanding my strategy this January buy trying my hand at baiting, just to fill the freezer and put my league team back into first place. So far it's looking good. I used to be one of only a few dozen that scored a deer during January bow in the State before baiting was legal. Now I'm just keeping up with the 4000+ that are successful hunting over bait in January. It's a loosing battle when someone else keeps putting up stands, cameras, and bait in areas where I used to hunt natural movement. Can't beat em, gonna join em. Just for January since it's already difficult hunting. I move around too much hunting for deer the rest of the year. I'd get bored to death sitting in the same spot over bait. I just set up 2 natural blinds to switch between. I'm kind of looking forward to the new experience. Already have a 7pt on camera I'll be after. He comes early morning, but with a little fresh snow, I'll be able to track him closer to his bedding. Got to keep adapting and learning because hunting keeps changing.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Come on Dec 29th! This is one thread I'll be glad to see end!!


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Man on left Baits
> Man on right hunts


Whats the pic look like of the guy that kills only for horns and never eats what he kills? Two guys going at it? Seems fitting to me....


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

newview said:


> Come on Dec 29th! This is one thread I'll be glad to see end!!


What's going to happen on the 29th? Another cyber meltdown?


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

EJP1234 said:


> Whats the pic look like of the guy that kills only for horns and never eats what he kills? Two guys going at it? Seems fitting to me....



^^^^^^That is AWESOME.....and true.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

EJP1234 said:


> Whats the pic look like of the guy that kills only for horns and never eats what he kills? Two guys going at it? Seems fitting to me....


Dont think there is a pic like that.might want to start your own thread on that subject this one is about corn.....


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Dont think there is a pic like that.might want to start your own thread on that subject this one is about corn.....



Oh im aure your phone/computer litered with those Mr. High Horse... Go ahead, say it again... You "kill for the bone, not the meat"... Yet you always seem to be the one on these threads trying to put down other peoples means or methods... Its obvious you have a lil willy Mr Compesator. Your handle and lil cute note under it give it away, your posts just reconfirm it. Go back to picking on people, the tape measure isnt going to get smaller, I promise you.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

anti baiting and driving deer here:thumbs_do..Grab your stand and just hunt..


----------



## jager69 (Oct 5, 2014)

I hope all of you have a great Christmas! I know this isn’t the place for it, but please look up Delphi Murders. Two young girls were killed last February. Even though one of them got a picture, and voice recording it still has not been solved. I apologize for posting this here, but i’m sure this is more important than if you hunt over corn or not. Please look at it, listen to the voice, and pass it on. Again, I apologize, and wish you all the best. Corn or no corn!


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

In for gay pics


----------



## marc_groleau (Aug 18, 2007)

jager69 said:


> I hope all of you have a great Christmas! I know this isn’t the place for it, but please look up Delphi Murders. Two young girls were killed last February. Even though one of them got a picture, and voice recording it still has not been solved. I apologize for posting this here, but i’m sure this is more important than if you hunt over corn or not. Please look at it, listen to the voice, and pass it on. Again, I apologize, and wish you all the best. Corn or no corn!


It’s official. AT is dead and it’s gone to hell.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

marc_groleau said:


> It’s official. AT is dead and it’s gone to hell.


 Why is that? 

Such a sad story, those little girls did the best they could at recording the guy that would soon kill them. 

RIP girls


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

That is awful. Geez. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Back on topic: 
I just saw Tom Miranda using apples to kill a really nice Columbia Blacktail! Tom fricking Miranda! 
Also, those of you who say baiting is for gays and losers, I wonder if any of you has ever thought about doing a whitetail hunt in Alberta or Saskatchewan? Definitely baiting going on there. I know I’d go if I had the opportunity!
For the record I’ve been reading this thread from the beginning, I voted yes I bait in the poll. I put corn at one of my spots where it’s legal and I plant a bait plot at my other spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPeyton63 (Dec 27, 2017)

Not legal here in Hoosierville...


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

we all know too much corn can and does make deer sick if its all they consume , so I use apples too. 

have any of you noticed a reduction of animals with the wild taste in them that have been corn fed ? ive an old friend who swears by corn fed deer . 
when I moved here 12 yrs ago , I did take a few with the wild taste in them , the past fews yrs , ive not had 1 at all .


----------



## Dblstufttaco (Oct 23, 2012)

Grass fed beef and corn fed deer.
The times are a-changin' hahahaha
I eat both.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

whyatt said:


> we all know too much corn can and does make deer sick if its all they consume , so I use apples too.


A guy dumped corn and apples in front of a blind I had set up where the deer were hitting the acorns, so I moved down the ridge, made another blind, and put out corn and sweet feed, 2 to 1 mix. His apples didn't get touched. Think the deer don't want them after they freeze, or at this time of year up this way. Some of his corn has been laying there, too, since they found my sweet feed mix. They've cleaned mine up 3 times now, in two different spots. They only eat a little at a time, then head off for acorns and other foods. Looking forward to winter bow next week. Even though I would rather get something without bait, it's been a battle dealing with everyone else doing it.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

They allow public baiting in NJ? In md its private only.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

This is the biggest BS trolling post ever on Archery Talk.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

I've heard rice bran is the ticket


----------



## Yankee_1 (Oct 26, 2016)

whyatt said:


> how many of you that hunt private land bait the deer ? just curious . around here , your neighbors gonna be . and that really reduces your chances of much success . corn or apples , etc . doesn't matter .


Its illegal in NY to hunt with bait. food plots are ok though. Ive never hunted black bears outside of NY becuase of that fact they hunt them over bait. Not really hunting to bait an animal withing 20 yards with a trash can full of food.


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

Yankee_1 said:


> Its illegal in NY to hunt with bait. food plots are ok though. Ive never hunted black bears outside of NY becuase of that fact they hunt them over bait. Not really hunting to bait an animal withing 20 yards with a trash can full of food.


I don't see how someone can bring themselves to shoot a bear with his paw in a barrel of honey buns. It's disgusting.


----------



## quadshooter (Oct 24, 2016)

Hunting bait is illegal where I live. We can bait but once season starts bait must be gone.


----------



## usmm1234 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive hunted the same coastal SC lowlands and swamp for 35 years. To have much chance at all to harvest a big mature swamp donkey. You simply have to bait. If I hunt inland farms that belong to my friends. Obviously it is not needed. This year the acorn crop was terrible so baiting was even more important. My son refused to bait for years, and he went home empty handed every hunt at our coastal property. Using corn feeders still only gives me 1 to 3 oportunities a year. And that is hunting from Aug 15th to Jan 2nd. Food plots, oak groves, corn and bean fields, apple orchards are all baiting? In 35 years of baiting I have harvested 6 wall hangers. I hunt 40 to 50 times a season.


----------



## Homey16 (Jul 2, 2014)

I generally hunt over bait where allowed. In Indiana, it is not, so I don't. But, where I hunt there, it is a wooded parcel in agricultural area, there are fairly well established trails and patterns, so that helps. My largest rack to date was taken with a bow in Indiana, no bait. I also hunt in the large forests of upper Michigan. Baiting is allowed there (no more than 2 gallons at any one time ant any one hunting location) and I do it. This is a different type of hunting, there are few, if any, established bedding or feeding areas, deer sometimes stay on trails, but often as not, the just randomly brows through an area. Baiting gets the deer passing through an area to a good location for a clean shot and a known distance. in Ohio, I hunt in a controlled hunt, archery only, with bating allowed. Once again, since it is allowed, that's what I do. It is even encouraged since the purpose is to control the deer population.

It's not like hunting over bait is like shooting fish in a barrel. the hunter still needs to do pretty much everything they do when not hunting over bait, like having a good stand location, scent control, playing the wind, accurate shooting, staying still and silent, etc.

When it comes right down to it, there is really no difference between hunting over bait vs hunting over a food plot or and ag field.


----------



## kNocked (Jun 12, 2012)

Legally, hunting over a food plot is not baiting (in Georgia, anyway)

Georgia DNR definition - Bait: corn, wheat, other grains, salts, apples, and other feed that has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered so as to constitute a lure, attraction, or enticement to game animals or game birds.


----------



## es irons (Jul 16, 2014)

If it's legal, do it if you want. I get totally pissed off that hunters just can't agree that if legal it OK. I see no difference in hunting food plots, farmers crop fields, putting out attractant scent, decoys, bait piles, or any other means that someone could use to attract, guide, or somehow coerce the animals to come to you, all is baiting. to feel your method is better or someone else is wrong is simply ludicrous!


----------



## 3or88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I hunt 15K acres of private land. We do setup feeders about 6 and we setup about 16 stands and blinds. each feeder does have a stand or blind but we track and hunt deer setup cameras, move cameras to adjust natural walking and grazing areas. We hunt and we hunt hard. Do we use the feeders we sure do but we do not pressure or make that our main stay. Most of our stands are toward bedding areas and natural movement that we have tracked. I also hunt to public land areas but people do not respect you or your efforts in public hunting. We go deep and try to stay far and put the work in needed for successful public land hunting but they (other hunters) cue on you and then thats it. We probabaly put up16 tree stands between 2 public land locations we hunt but your pre hunt season work goes out about 2 - 3 weeks into season because other hunters do not do their own pre-season setups. there is nothing wrong with hunting feeders, we just choose not to be on them and would much rather hunt them coming or going into bed and feeding areas.


----------



## SteveCNJ (Jun 27, 2017)

whyatt said:


> how many of you that hunt private land bait the deer ? just curious . around here , your neighbors gonna be . and that really reduces your chances of much success . corn or apples , etc . doesn't matter .


Hard to believe bow hunters can't even get along. I see lots of hard feelings here. It's like asking a gun forum 1911 or glock and watching people get nasty. If we can't be more brotherly how do we expect the rest of the world to act? Dropping f bombs over legal hunting. Now I know why I sit in a tree alone at every chance. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

At my leases in KS, never fails to hear the spinners go off at 6:15 am every morning.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Baiting is legal in the part of Pennsylvania I hunt and in the whole state of NJ where I hunt. Both areas are private. We have tried bating in the past but don't do it anymore. Both years we tried it, in both locations we had the poorest hunting seasons we have ever had. I think the reasons for this are varied and different. 

In special regs in PA you can't swing a dead cat without hitting a feeder. Everyone has one. The laws are such that they are limited in size, and must dispense during hunting hours. Unless you have ample opportunity to regularly fill your feeders you aren't dumping a lot of bait with a 5 gallon feeder. Over the course of the season, we recorded mostly 2 small doe fawns, a big flock of doves that arrived moments before the feeder activated, and a very large population of fat raccoons. We saw no other deer using the feeder despite their presence otherwise. I think this is because there were so many feeders and so many unregulated feeders on non-hunting properties.

In NJ, where we hunt is primarily bedding areas. It is very thick woods and marsh. By adding bait, we eliminated the deer's need to move. They didn't have to go anywhere to eat. We saw almost no daytime activity.

Baiting isn't a sure-fire way to go out and kill deer unless you are providing the only food source for a long way. If that is the case, then it becomes not a bad way to reduce a probably over-sized herd. If there isn't any food there probably shouldn't be many deer.


----------



## zevi (Apr 14, 2012)

No corn or any bait.

To each his own, but I feel that hunting a bail pile is like fishing in a fish-growing pond. In both cases you go home with a harvested catch, but it is not what many would consider true hunting or fishing.
But again - to each his own; nobody has the right to condemn or be hostile to those with different opinion.

Cheers, Zevi.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Not legal to bait deer around here. Bear is ok, and I have no problem with that.


----------



## RickH78 (Jul 2, 2006)

newview said:


> I plant corn, hay, and soybeans. About 210 acres worth.


Geewhiz, wish I had 210 acres and could actually grow something with little to no rain...


----------



## doylecj (Oct 7, 2015)

Do what you want man, and ignore every person trolling on here for an argument or to show how much more of a "real hunter" they are compared to everyone else. If it's legal and you want to bait, then have at it man and harvest the best deer you can for you and your family. If you don't want to, then great...do that too. I say whatever works the best for you in your area, with what you have to work with, is the best method. I swear, I do not understand why people just come into threads to ridicule people and bad mouth unless all they want to do is troll.


----------



## texan4ut (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't consider it baiting. We have a comprehensive feeding program where we feed corn and protein 365 days a year. The deer benefit from the extra protein in the winter months well after the season is over. That gives us a healthier deer herd. If I get to arrow one during the season when it comes in for dinner, that is a result of my hard work those 9 months I sweat filling feeders and can't hunt.


----------



## RAZOR62 (Jun 7, 2006)

I put out corn in my backyard pretty much all winter long. I never shoot the deer that come to the corn. I walk right past those deer, bow in hand and go hunt where it's fair chase. I don't condemn anyone for shooting deer over bait but I will condemn them if they call it hunting. Hunting requires a hunt. I could easily sit inside my warm house and watch TV while waiting for deer to show up on my corn pile and then simply open the door slowly, shoot a deer and be done with it but it's not hunting. Farmers feed their animals right up until it's time to slaughter them. You'll never hear a farmer tell you that he's going out to the barn to "hunt" a beef cow. That's my take on this subject.


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

I think the best responses are from those who despise the feeder hunters but they themselves hunt at the edge of a corn field LMAO! Come hunt the Hill Country in Texas with your ninja skills....just make sure you bring something to eat from home, you're gonna need it.

Cheers


----------



## dicarl (Mar 11, 2012)

Here is my situation. I hunt a private, overgrown, 15 acre clearing sitting in the middle of 100 acres of woods too thick to bow hunt (managed evergreens planted in a grid with thick holly trees mixed in). Outside of the woods on adjacent properties are farm fields with soybeans and corn. The deer bed in the thick woods and head off the property to eat. I can bush hog the field to keep it huntable, but can not plant. About the only time I would ever see deer in my 15 acre field was during the rut if a buck chased a doe in there. I've gotten many that way, but I could sit for day's without seeing anything. Recently I decided to put a corn feeder in the middle of the field just to give the deer a reason to visit. I do not hunt over the bait. It is simply a way of luring them into the field no different than a planted food plot which I am not able to create. Since doing that it is like I have a whole new place to hunt. I typically see deer every sit, often many of them. And my cameras have shown up to 14 in the field at once. Their presence in the field and browsing seems to have caused more grasses and other weeds to grow up through the brambles which is now attracting them on its own. I still have to figure out where they enter and exit the field, and the best place to ambush them. Again no different than if it was corn plants growing in the field. I was hesitant at first because of the stigma. That was ridiculous. My personal opinion is too not hunt over the bait, but I wouldn't judge anyone who decided to do that. I adapted to the terrain around me and figured out how to make the most out of the precious little time I get to spend bow-hunting. 

Hopefully that is the kind of information you were looking for rather than all the opinionated BS.


----------



## BuckyHunter13 (Feb 9, 2012)

Last season, baiting was not allowed where I hunt in Wisconsin. When the temps hit -18 in december, I saw 30 deer a night and my neighbor saw 30 different deer. Fast forward to this year and baiting is legal. Neither one of us have been baiting, but the farmer to the north is dumping more than the legal amount of corn in a backyard feeder, presumably so he and his wife can watch the deer. I have seen dramatically fewer deer this season, probably 20% of the numbers I saw last year. We both sat last night in -8 degrees. I saw one deer, my neighbor saw 45. (My neighbor hunts adjacent to the farmer's backyard.)

To all the people saying "just hunt" or "be a better hunter"... save the wannabe tough guy super hunter bull**** for your own little universe. A food source alters deer movement whether it's artificially supplied, crops, or natural. If 45 deer know they can get an easy meal in the opposite direction, that's where they'll be headed (all other things being equal). 

I would _much prefer_ baiting being illegal. More often than not it makes the deer nocturnal, particularly mature bucks. Sure they're eating that corn, but usually it's 2 hours after dark or before sunrise. The odds of killing a mature buck on a natural pattern are much higher than killing him going to a bait pile. But when a neighbor has a bait pile, for hunting or because of their misguided bleeding hearts, not having bait dramatically lowers your odds of success. Whether you "get as much out of it" is a personal decision. If you aren't hunting smart, even over bait, your odds are significantly lower. It's still to your benefit to know where a mature buck would bed on a given wind, where he will approach from, and where to set up so you might see him in daylight. 

Seems like a lot of guys on here must hunt from way high up on their horse. Tough guys, all of them.


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

dicarl said:


> Here is my situation. I hunt a private, overgrown, 15 acre clearing sitting in the middle of 100 acres of woods too thick to bow hunt (managed evergreens planted in a grid with thick holly trees mixed in). Outside of the woods on adjacent properties are farm fields with soybeans and corn. The deer bed in the thick woods and head off the property to eat. I can bush hog the field to keep it huntable, but can not plant. About the only time I would ever see deer in my 15 acre field was during the rut if a buck chased a doe in there. I've gotten many that way, but I could sit for day's without seeing anything. Recently I decided to put a corn feeder in the middle of the field just to give the deer a reason to visit. I do not hunt over the bait. It is simply a way of luring them into the field no different than a planted food plot which I am not able to create. Since doing that it is like I have a whole new place to hunt. I typically see deer every sit, often many of them. And my cameras have shown up to 14 in the field at once. Their presence in the field and browsing seems to have caused more grasses and other weeds to grow up through the brambles which is now attracting them on its own. I still have to figure out where they enter and exit the field, and the best place to ambush them. Again no different than if it was corn plants growing in the field. I was hesitant at first because of the stigma. That was ridiculous. My personal opinion is too not hunt over the bait, but I wouldn't judge anyone who decided to do that. I adapted to the terrain around me and figured out how to make the most out of the precious little time I get to spend bow-hunting.
> 
> Hopefully that is the kind of information you were looking for rather than all the opinionated BS.


I'd try an artificial water hole.


----------



## outdoorsman505 (Sep 21, 2012)

I used to hunt over corn back in the day but have learned about how it can affect deer in the winter months. If it doesn't kill them it could hurt them and everyone says "Well I have never had dead deer on the property I hunt because of it". Even if you don't see them dead on your property, they could be dead somewhere else and/or may not even know how you are hurting them without seeing the signs. After reading several articles on it, I have become a believer that corn has its time and place. If you don't know what you are doing, you could actually be hurting them and not doing good without realizing it. This is were I think some of us hunters need to be a little more educated on stuff we feed them. Just because they eat it doesn't mean we should feed it. There are many articles that explain a little more about acidosis that deer can get from eating corn. I know a few wildlife biologists and nutritionists and they have seen this, its just people that dont know it and dont know what they are actually doing to the deer. If anything, feed them hay as its more nutritious and is more easily digested through the deer. Also if you plant corn food plots try to stick with soft kernel corn. Most older genetics are soft kernel and are still sold. I also agree that a lot of hunters out there are bashing others. We need to stick together and help educate, not kill each other. Hunters are starting to give us others a bad name and its almost like they are worse than PETA.


----------



## bowstretch (Dec 26, 2008)

I prefer not to do it but I do it in places it works. There is zero difference in a corn pile vs planted food plot, standing corn or beans left. It’s all designed to draw deer to a specific location so u can kill deer. Anyone that says otherwise is in denial. Last year in Ks I didn’t put out corn and it took me 21 days to kill one of the 2 deer i was chasing. This year I planted food plots which the land owner accidentally cut them up. So I put out huge piles of corn in certain locations. What a difference it was for us. Saw way more deer and way more mature deer. Mainly bc we held the does. We didn’t get many daylight pics of bucks on corn but we held the does and bucks would come check em while they were eating corn. All our neighbors feed corn. If u don’t have it out in my area u are missing out.


----------



## RickH78 (Jul 2, 2006)

Why not support baiting deer where legal. In some parts of the country that's how it's done. And if you really think about it your DNR probably understands this when they wrote the laws. In the Midwest where people have farmed for hundreds of years there's no need to bait at all. Heck you'll have better deer and better success doing the farming thing and that's awesome! In my part of Texas and specifically on my little piece of ground I hunt there is no way to farm. If I didn't use corn I would rarely even see a deer. Your way or my way are not wrong, there just different. I really wish the people on their high horse would just come down and support one another. Stop calling people non hunters just because they choose to do it a different way and alot of the time have to do that way to have any kind of success at all.


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

It hit -5 degrees here in Ohio last night. If you are not hunting over, around or in between the food source? You are just wasting your time. I'm going to drop a nice buck in the next 2 weeks. A little game of do I shoot 140? 150? 160? 170? +++. I have found big mature bucks give you only 1-3 opportunities over bait because they do figure you out.


----------



## brycelarson (Mar 13, 2015)

It's illegal in MN. So nope.


----------



## ShoOtingStiCk (Aug 21, 2008)

Depends on where your hunting. Private land in a state that allows corn I will use it because you can bet the surrounding areas have corn. I lease 500 acres and have a few feeders running year around.
I hunt several states public land and use no bait. I would prefer to hunt natural food sources but thats not always the case.


----------



## dicarl (Mar 11, 2012)

TheRiverBottom said:


> I'd try an artificial water hole.


There is water all over the property and surrounding woods. Otherwise that would be a great idea.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

EJP1234 said:


> They allow public baiting in NJ? In md its private only.


Yes. I Hunt Federal land most of the year, where it isn't legal. It wasn't legal for a while in the State park I hunt in January, but then they decided to follow the States rules instead of dealing with the complaints.


----------



## wildcatter109 (Dec 18, 2011)

Bait to me is a waste, I prefer natural food sources. I don't care if it's crops, or honeysuckle, there is always NATURAL FOOD SOURCES. I have hunters all around me hunting over bait, they don't kill any more deer than I do, and I have killed bigger bucks than them fer the 12 13 years, I don't use bait cause I have seen how it pulls young deer, for the most part the mature doe and Buck's usually come in after hunting hours. I thank those that do though, their my dogs, they push the mature deer to me.

I have watched this fer over a 4 decades, and it seems the Mature Deer,,, have a knack of knowing that bait piles are a danger zone during daylight hours. I know once in a while they kill a big a deer, but I also know I see more mature deer during daylight hours than they do without bait, but I won't bait, and feel it would be mistake if I did, they know what ain't normal, and that makes them very cautious around here anyways.

But I grew up 60 years ago learning to HUNT! I don't use quads to tell em were here,, or heated hut's built on stilts to drink coffee and play on a Iphone or tablet,, or where I sit on my ars texting and playing games or destroy the natural landscape tracking it up with scent tracks and litter, that leave signs of my coming and going and I prefer no sign I was ever there, I don't cry about how someone else is cheating, or how they screw up, like I say I use those wanna bees to dog my deer for me, then take advantage of the patterns they put those deer in their area to my advantage. These kind of hunters are an asset to those who know how to hunt.


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

dicarl said:


> There is water all over the property and surrounding woods. Otherwise that would be a great idea.


It will still work. Give it a shot. $10 kiddie pool is all it takes. Good luck!


----------



## NCMFX (Oct 21, 2009)

I hunt in KY and NC and bait in both....must be pretty good at it, lots of people call me a master!

Great way to figure out most of the bucks in the area. Drew an Iowa tag a few years ago and even managed to kill a good buck out there without putting out corn. Not bad for a dump masterbaiter!


----------



## jake pfeffer (Jul 20, 2010)

Corn
Apples 
Mineral 
Food plot
Grunt call
Doe bleat
Doe piss
Rattling antlers
Decoy
........all bait! Those things are all used to "bait" a deer into a specific location.....period 
Get off your super hunter high horses and stop putting people down for the way they hunt! If it's done legally than more power too you! We are all suppose to be in this together people cmon!!!


----------



## usmm1234 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Huh?*

I was refering to the tactics, not the legalities. Our bedding areas are inaccessable islands in uncrossable swamps and marshes. Corn is the only thing that will bring the mature bucks to huntable areas other then hot does. Our season is Aug 15th to Jan 1st. The rut is only 3 weeks. Unless you are interested in 3 year olds and does, you better have bait.


----------



## Crossdriven BH (Aug 23, 2017)

That is exactly what I was thinking. Lol


----------



## Mr Stykbow (Aug 25, 2008)

What I find most disturbing about these poll responses to the "Corn/No Corn" question is that some folks can't help but try to lay a trip on other hunters by self agrandizing their own personal hunting methods, and attacking someone else's. Wow, how stupid can you be? By doing so, you're fracturing OUR group, HUNTERS, while those that would seek to take ALL of our rights to hunt, ANTI-HUNTERS, remain coalesced into just one big, powerful and unfractured force against us. Shame on you! If using corn is legal where one person hunts, and they choose to use corn, then more power to them! Conversely, if corn is legal, but someone doesn't use corn, for whatever reason, good for them too. The "Holier than thou" attitude of "I don't use corn", or that "using corn isn't hunting", smacks of elitism, which is always a bad thing in hunting. Look, I have hunted exclusively with a bow for 37 years, and a recurve or longbow for the last 22. Does that make me more special than someone who chooses, out of personal preference, a different method? Not only no, but hell no!!! We're hunters...PERIOD...rifle, shotgun, muzzleloader, wheel bow, recurve, longbow, spear, slingshot or spit-wad! ! Get over your elitist attitude, it hurts OUR sport, pastime, hobby, whatever you want to call it. It's like someone trying to tell someone else what their maximum shot distance should be. If one bowhunter's comfort range is 25-yards, why in the hell should they take the position that another hunter's range should be limited by their own? My gosh, if someone practices a lot with their bow, and has exceptional shooting talent, and shoots tight groups at 80-yards, why should the hunter that limits themselves to 25 have any bearing at all on the longer range shooter? I see that argument all the time, and it makes me sick! If you're doing what we do for ANY reason other than personal self fulfillment, then you're on the wrong track. Don't pound your chest because you're a bowhunter and someone else shoots 'em at 800-yards with a rifle, or because you shot a 370 class bull and someone else shot a spike, or because you don't use corn and someone else does. Be glad that you still have the right to hunt, and humble in your attitude towards this incredible thing we get to do. Support each other, and take good care of hunting. Don't think you're any better of a human being than another hunter, because of how you do it, because I assure you you're not!!!


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

25ft-up said:


> A guy dumped corn and apples in front of a blind I had set up where the deer were hitting the acorns, so I moved down the ridge, made another blind, and put out corn and sweet feed, 2 to 1 mix. His apples didn't get touched. Think the deer don't want them after they freeze, or at this time of year up this way. Some of his corn has been laying there, too, since they found my sweet feed mix. They've cleaned mine up 3 times now, in two different spots. They only eat a little at a time, then head off for acorns and other foods. Looking forward to winter bow next week. Even though I would rather get something without bait, it's been a battle dealing with everyone else doing it.


I know what you mean . every one on all sides of me baits . my apples froze about 10 days ago when it snowed . the deer still laid waste to them .

btw , after nearly 300 votes , the baiters are finally winning the vote ..


----------



## Xseven (Aug 2, 2005)

This thread is like throwing a hand grenade in a clown car. Do what you want but please know the difference.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

and now its a tie with 2 days left to vote .


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Mr Stykbow said:


> What I find most disturbing about these poll responses to the "Corn/No Corn" question is that some folks can't help but try to lay a trip on other hunters by self agrandizing their own personal hunting methods, and attacking someone else's. Wow, how stupid can you be? By doing so, you're fracturing OUR group, HUNTERS, while those that would seek to take ALL of our rights to hunt, ANTI-HUNTERS, remain coalesced into just one big, powerful and unfractured force against us. Shame on you! If using corn is legal where one person hunts, and they choose to use corn, then more power to them! Conversely, if corn is legal, but someone doesn't use corn, for whatever reason, good for them too. The "Holier than thou" attitude of "I don't use corn", or that "using corn isn't hunting", smacks of elitism, which is always a bad thing in hunting. Look, I have hunted exclusively with a bow for 37 years, and a recurve or longbow for the last 22. Does that make me more special than someone who chooses, out of personal preference, a different method? Not only no, but hell no!!! We're hunters...PERIOD...rifle, shotgun, muzzleloader, wheel bow, recurve, longbow, spear, slingshot or spit-wad! ! Get over your elitist attitude, it hurts OUR sport, pastime, hobby, whatever you want to call it. It's like someone trying to tell someone else what their maximum shot distance should be. If one bowhunter's comfort range is 25-yards, why in the hell should they take the position that another hunter's range should be limited by their own? My gosh, if someone practices a lot with their bow, and has exceptional shooting talent, and shoots tight groups at 80-yards, why should the hunter that limits themselves to 25 have any bearing at all on the longer range shooter? I see that argument all the time, and it makes me sick! If you're doing what we do for ANY reason other than personal self fulfillment, then you're on the wrong track. Don't pound your chest because you're a bowhunter and someone else shoots 'em at 800-yards with a rifle, or because you shot a 370 class bull and someone else shot a spike, or because you don't use corn and someone else does. Be glad that you still have the right to hunt, and humble in your attitude towards this incredible thing we get to do. Support each other, and take good care of hunting. Don't think you're any better of a human being than another hunter, because of how you do it, because I assure you you're not!!!


Well you know its a hell of a topic if it brought you out of a 9.5 year silence from archerytalk.
Nice first post. Welcome to AT


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

KYBowhunter said:


> Your right, planting a food plot is 1000% more effective.



it sure is.. I've watched deer come to feeders while hog hunting in Texas.. they don't stay long, they are on high alert 

I use corn after season to keep the deer in front of my camera to get good pics.. thats it, over feed them and that is a problem also


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

whyatt said:


> and now its a tie with 2 days left to vote .


Come on masterbaiters....here’s your chance to win the internet!


----------



## cblowers (Jan 4, 2017)

*Not hunting*



scrapy said:


> It's really simple, one is hunting and one is not.


Many of you won't have the patience to read all of this...lol. And I’m guessing it will make some angry. Sorry in advance…but it's how I feel....and we all have the right to think what we want.
I totally agree with Scrappy...one is hunting, one is not, and illegal in MN. And if baiting ever isn't illegal in MN, I'll quit hunting. And that pretty much says it all...I've been hunting for 55+ years...bowhunting for 45, and it's in my blood...part of who I am, but I'd leave it rather than be lumped in with "baiters".

Frankly, I'm saddened by, and embarrassed for the "hunters" who think that it's OK to bait....and actually defend it...in writing, no less. 
If all we're out there for is killing deer...or if you prefer to call it "conservation" of the species, then we might as well let the DNR kill them over bait to keep them in check. But please don't pour bait on the ground and call yourself a hunter....because you're not. You're just a shooter...a baiter and a shooter. 

How can you be proud of a picture of you with a big buck that cost you a few hours of time, $30 for the license and $10 for 50# of corn?? Some probably don't even buy a license...
Put a feeder in your yard and shoot them out of the patio door...lol...same thing. Save some $$ on state-of-the-art clothing...lol

I understand that it's easy to think about bait when it's below zero and you've been sitting all day freezing your butt off, but that's what deer hunting often is.
But, I'm guessing most baiters wouldn't have the patience to sit all day, or days on end and not see a deer... so, rather than learn your land, learn about nature, learn about the species you're hunting, and try to outsmart them, let's put out some bait...yeah...that's it. Let's make it EASY.

And for those of you who think a food plot, or farming is the same as baiting, try it sometime. It's backbreaking work with hand tools, and/or super expensive to buy equipment, which sometimes breaks down, or just breaks. Tractors, plows, discs, drags, etc...it all can break. And you have little or no control over where deer will enter your plot, especially if it's a large plot...if they enter it at all. 

Easier to buy corn and dump it in a pile.
Seems like lots of people, mostly young ones, or those with no patience, are looking for the easy way out these days... very sad. What about earning what you get?
If you think baiting is hunting, it's not. It's just sitting by a corn pile. If you think success is just shooting a deer, no matter how you do it...oh well...you're just lost.

Everyone has the right to think what they want...I served in the Marines to help protect that...no matter how screwed up others may think your opinion might be... and this is just my 2 cents.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

Y'all ever seen anyone that's proud of how good looking their bait pile is? Me either.... I wonder why if it's the same thing as a food plot?????


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

TheRiverBottom said:


> Y'all ever seen anyone that's proud of how good looking their bait pile is? Me either.... I wonder why if it's the same thing as a food plot?????


Or a grunt tube lol.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

whyatt said:


> and now its a tie with 2 days left to vote .


OK. Just through mine in. Took a while to decide.


----------



## SBjanderson (Aug 9, 2016)

Mr Stykbow said:


> What I find most disturbing about these poll responses to the "Corn/No Corn" question is that some folks can't help but try to lay a trip on other hunters by self agrandizing their own personal hunting methods, and attacking someone else's. Wow, how stupid can you be? By doing so, you're fracturing OUR group, HUNTERS, while those that would seek to take ALL of our rights to hunt, ANTI-HUNTERS, remain coalesced into just one big, powerful and unfractured force against us. Shame on you! If using corn is legal where one person hunts, and they choose to use corn, then more power to them! Conversely, if corn is legal, but someone doesn't use corn, for whatever reason, good for them too. The "Holier than thou" attitude of "I don't use corn", or that "using corn isn't hunting", smacks of elitism, which is always a bad thing in hunting. Look, I have hunted exclusively with a bow for 37 years, and a recurve or longbow for the last 22. Does that make me more special than someone who chooses, out of personal preference, a different method? Not only no, but hell no!!! We're hunters...PERIOD...rifle, shotgun, muzzleloader, wheel bow, recurve, longbow, spear, slingshot or spit-wad! ! Get over your elitist attitude, it hurts OUR sport, pastime, hobby, whatever you want to call it. It's like someone trying to tell someone else what their maximum shot distance should be. If one bowhunter's comfort range is 25-yards, why in the hell should they take the position that another hunter's range should be limited by their own? My gosh, if someone practices a lot with their bow, and has exceptional shooting talent, and shoots tight groups at 80-yards, why should the hunter that limits themselves to 25 have any bearing at all on the longer range shooter? I see that argument all the time, and it makes me sick! If you're doing what we do for ANY reason other than personal self fulfillment, then you're on the wrong track. Don't pound your chest because you're a bowhunter and someone else shoots 'em at 800-yards with a rifle, or because you shot a 370 class bull and someone else shot a spike, or because you don't use corn and someone else does. Be glad that you still have the right to hunt, and humble in your attitude towards this incredible thing we get to do. Support each other, and take good care of hunting. Don't think you're any better of a human being than another hunter, because of how you do it, because I assure you you're not!!!


While I do agree, I think most of this is just busting balls. I would like to think if the time ever came that we had to show up in force and vote to keep our rights then someone wouldnt vote Anti because they got their butt hurt about corn or no corn, or HF discussion.

But I get whatcha saying for sure.


----------



## smasherbuck (May 4, 2014)

Then you must not hunt near any field edges which are planted in corn or beans. By your answer,
you must not plant any food plots either or sit over a water source. Must not use any scent lures or calls. 
Cuz those are also baiting a buck on his need to breed. Every state should allow you to put out some bait.
Thats what a picked corn field is that you may be sitting on hoping that they come out the trail next to your stand.
Baiting would produce more ethical shot taken at deer and have them closer as well.


----------



## royz (Jul 19, 2016)

I hunted an area last year and saw lots of deer, but could never pattern them. I would be in the pines, they would be in a field, I'd be in woods, they come out of pines, etc. This year put up a feeder (5 second broadcast - not a lot of corn) and seemed to focus the deer in that area. I shot 4 does and donated the meat to hunters for the hungry. Last week I shot a buck that was passing thru the area and bypassing the corn.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

smasherbuck said:


> Then you must not hunt near any field edges which are planted in corn or beans. By your answer,
> you must not plant any food plots either or sit over a water source. Must not use any scent lures or calls.
> Cuz those are also baiting a buck on his need to breed. Every state should allow you to put out some bait.
> Thats what a picked corn field is that you may be sitting on hoping that they come out the trail next to your stand.
> Baiting would produce more ethical shot taken at deer and have them closer as well.




You guys should really look up the definition of ‘bait’

Not just what you think it is...but the actual definition.

Calls, rattling,decoys, scents, trails, natural food sources, water, does, bedding areas, rubs, scrapes, wind direction, funnels, pockets, transition lines, creek crossings....all NOT BAIT.

Pile o’ corn= BAIT

Real simple.
One is hunting and one is not hunting.

I mean really....it’s like calling crossbows archery:mg:


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Some of the rationalizations in this thread are fascinating.......:mg:


----------



## PREKOWSKI (Feb 25, 2015)

DITTO, if i had to resort to baiting deer, I would give it up. Fair chase is what it's all about. Baiting deer is like shooting fish in a barrel


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Hahaha Man U guys must have long arms to constantly pay yourselves on your backs


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

royz said:


> I hunted an area last year and saw lots of deer, but could never pattern them. I would be in the pines, they would be in a field, I'd be in woods, they come out of pines, etc. This year put up a feeder (5 second broadcast - not a lot of corn) and seemed to focus the deer in that area. I shot 4 does and donated the meat to hunters for the hungry. Last week I shot a buck that was passing thru the area and bypassing the corn.


So in your opinion which was easier? Figuring out their natural movement or manufacturing their movement?


----------



## fishstu (Dec 11, 2008)

I use corn on small properties to get deer to come by. In one spot I have a feeder set for 3 seconds that scatters less than a lb. of corn twice a day - at day break and late afternoon. For me putting out a little corn regularly for deer to get a quick tasty snack and move on rather than stay works better than putting out a lot at once that can keep the deer there all night. At another spot which is a natural funnel I widely scatter 4 or so hand fulls in the leaves so the deer passing thru have to look for the corn. 
I know guys that put out 50lb bags of corn and complain that their deer become nocturnal. I prefer to hunt without corn but some urban spots are very hit and miss (despite the land owners say they see deer prints all the time), a feeder can improve the frequency of deer travel on some properties during shooting hours tremendously. On the other hand feeders can mess up natural deer funnel spots.


----------



## Transfixer (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm in Georgia , in the southern part of the state baiting is legal, in the northern part its illegal, doesn't make much sense, but the south ga farmers and their state representatives got it passed because of the deer eating so much of their crops, they wanted them gone. End result, it lowered the population, but after a year or two the deer learned they didn't have to go to the bait stations in daylight and only went at night, end result, less deer have been harvested as a result. 

I'm in the northern part, on leased land, we don't bait, after the season is over we will put out feeders to tide the deer over until March when it starts greening up again, it helps to keep them on our property. I personally think hunting over bait is simply killing, not hunting.


----------



## bowstretch (Dec 26, 2008)

I voted no corn even though I put it out in Ks. I’d rather no one be able to do it. But corn is king and where we are it trumps everything. If u didn’t put it out the neighbors would hold the deer bc they put it out. I even talked to the owner of horny buck seed about the problem. Not many crops in my area and everyone puts out corn. I looked for something he may have as a competitor I could plant. He said corn is king and I honestly don’t know that any food plot would draw the deer to u from them. He said the problem with corn is it makes deer nocturnal bc they don’t have to eat it as often to be full. I’m saying that we were very successful with corn this year after trying to go without it in years past. We went 4 for 4 with all 160s plus. Only one of the 4 was truly killed eating corn. But we held the does this year bc if the corn and the corn was a direct result of the other 3 bucks being killed.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

Man, not only am I looking out my Banks window at 4 does nibbling on some corn, im doing it in jeans and work boots while being warmed up by my heater beating the 28* air temp, and using a muzzle loader I felt comfy cracking a deer at 200yds with, especially with the fire dot reticle... Boom shackalacka!!


----------



## mike7357 (Dec 3, 2012)

whyatt said:


> and now its a tie with 2 days left to vote .


Hunting is just a word that describes an activity. 

I don't think it describes feeding deer and killing them while they're eating, but you can call it whatever you want because it doesn't change the reality. I think farming is more acurate.

I enjoy the challenge of hunting, but I also reap the rewards of farming so I don't think either is ethically wrong. They're just different activities.

We voluntarily refrain from baiting on the lease I hunt so no corn.


----------



## Jack Ryan (May 2, 2005)

whyatt said:


> how many of you that hunt private land bait the deer ? just curious . around here , your neighbors gonna be . and that really reduces your chances of much success . corn or apples , etc . doesn't matter .


No bait. If you are feeding and shooting zoo animals, you aren't hunting. YOu are just shooting your pets.


----------



## Jack Ryan (May 2, 2005)

smasherbuck said:


> Then you must not hunt near any field edges which are planted in corn or beans. By your answer,
> you must not plant any food plots either or sit over a water source. Must not use any scent lures or calls.
> Cuz those are also baiting a buck on his need to breed. Every state should allow you to put out some bait.
> Thats what a picked corn field is that you may be sitting on hoping that they come out the trail next to your stand.
> Baiting would produce more ethical shot taken at deer and have them closer as well.


IF all or any of that pile was the same as a bait pile, people wouldn't spend money, time and effort to carry a pile of corn right out to their little corner between their game camera and shooting house. They would just hunt "field edges". I guess even that would require more hunting and less carrying a feed bucket.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

Jack Ryan said:


> IF all or any of that pile was the same as a bait pile, people wouldn't spend money, time and effort to carry a pile of corn right out to their little corner between their game camera and shooting house. They would just hunt "field edges". I guess even that would require more hunting and less carrying a feed bucket.


Carrying feed buckets? Rookie move!! I drive the truck to the spot, and evenly spready 150-200lbs each time... 

Piles a bad word to use too, any "master" baiter knows piles suck... You gotta spread it to make the work for it, plus it keeps their heads down so they arent looking around.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Hook a security cam with audio up so you know when to show up...

http://www.thecrush.tv/deer-cams/live-deer-cam


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

Or you can go on step further like our infamous iguana hunter and have "grounds keeper" do it for you!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

EJP1234 said:


> Or you can go on step further like our infamous iguana hunter and have "grounds keeper" do it for you!


Not up to speed on the iguana hunter, but ok


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

crankn101 said:


> In for gay pics


Dude not those Rudolph pics again !!



SteveCNJ said:


> Hard to believe bow hunters can't even get along. I see lots of hard feelings here. It's like asking a gun forum 1911 or glock and watching people get nasty. If we can't be more brotherly how do we expect the rest of the world to act? Dropping f bombs over legal hunting. Now I know why I sit in a tree alone at every chance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


1911 bucko !!! Ah Ah don't say it !!! lol....................... yeah the vast majority of my hunting was done alone 



Jack Ryan said:


> IF all or any of that pile was the same as a bait pile, people wouldn't spend money, time and effort to carry a pile of corn right out to their little corner between their game camera and shooting house. They would just hunt "field edges". I guess even that would require more hunting and less carrying a feed bucket.


Been here since 2005 and it took you that long to write 3 post !!!! talk about slow !!
yeah sucks when your fellow hunters who you hope would support you instead hand out insults lol


----------



## SteveCNJ (Jun 27, 2017)

ravensgait said:


> Dude not those Rudolph pics again !!
> 
> 
> 1911 bucko !!! Ah Ah don't say it !!! lol....................... yeah the vast majority of my hunting was done alone
> ...


Yup, I'm a 1911 guy!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## john f (Apr 11, 2006)

I’m sure the DEC is monitoring this thread.


----------



## royz (Jul 19, 2016)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> So in your opinion which was easier? Figuring out their natural movement or manufacturing their movement?


Obviously, "manufacturing" their movement appeared to be easier. When deer have multiple options for travel, you can pick a spot and hope that day they will show up. I have spent many days in a tree communing with nature and seeing no deer. I hunted public land for 40 years - no baiting, just scout it out and make your best guess (did not have trail cams, etc to figure out frequency). I now hunt private areas with a few acres near residential developments. I guess I would echo fishstu's comment on deer movement. Perhaps you miss a little of the "thrill of the hunt" when you expect to see deer more often?


----------



## MonkeyJuice (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow…just recently joined AT and received an e-mail to check out some threads and it took a long time to get through this one. I’m not allowed to vote yet, but if I could, it would be NO CORN.

I have my convictions and will keep them to myself, and won’t join in with “My dog is better than your dog mentality”…To each their own as far as I’m concerned.

My reasoning for NO CORN would be because concentrating deer, like as to a deer farm, is dangerous to the deer herd for disease. Here in PA., CWD is already here and slowing growing. I have read that it has been found that deer farms were the main contributor to disease such as CWD, and the game commission has eradicated some of these deer farms.

And since baiting deer to concentrate them in your area, versus allowing them to naturally be spread out over a given area, could help quicken the spread of CWD, I have to vote, although it doesn’t count to the tally, NO CORN.

I finish with, buy a license and be legal, and you never get an argument from me


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

But Pa allows baiting


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Has "The Ice Man" voted yet?


----------



## MonkeyJuice (Dec 23, 2017)

Yes...I hear ya jacobh. It's only allowed in two or three game management units, where there is a lot of deer, around heavy populations, but it does sound somewhat hypocritical that the game commission allows it in a few areas and condemns it in all the rest. I think they would claim that it helps hunters harvest the deer, and it is better than the deer being run over by the vehicles. I've read that some groups were asking that the deer get trapped and moved out to game lands and other areas, but that is too expensive for the game commission. Doesn't appear to be any kind of win-win situation.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't believe for a second these are over populated. Worse I've ever seen it. They allow baiting to pull deer off private property that do not allow hunting. Guys who don't hunt Suburban areas don't understand this they just say guys don't know how to hunt. But when u have 5 acre parcels to hunt and more land around being bought by antis only way to get deer into these properties is to bait. I agree that cwd is a concern but u don't hear much about it where baiting is legal so it makes u wonder a little bit


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

SteveCNJ said:


> Yup, I'm a 1911 guy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


ugh.... just so ya know, the Glock 20 is the BEST woods carry gun if you live in America. 1911's are more for people who like open carry in town, and look cool, more of a "wardrobe" gun


----------



## VaHillbilly (Jun 11, 2009)

I think its illegal to bait for deer in most states as in most peoples eyes its not sporting, there is quite a bit difference in hunting over a corn feeder 30 yds from a treestand than hunting a whole corn field or food plot, but to each his own, many hunters pay big money to be lead by the nose by an outfitter to shoot deer out of treestands/blinds they have never even seen before...baiting deer aint for me but there are many "hunting" methods that aint for me.........Hb


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

wonder how many no corn folks would be corn folks if they weren't in restricted areas ? and perhaps

how many corn folk actually bow hunt with out it ? :secret:


----------



## MonkeyJuice (Dec 23, 2017)

Jacobh...regards "They allow baiting to pull deer off private property that do not allow hunting, etc." That was an ah-ha moment for me as I didn't catch this intent on all of the previous posters threads. I will maintain my concern about CWD, but for pulling deer off of private property to harvest them, I change my vote to CORN, even though my tally doesn't count.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

MonkeyJuice said:


> Jacobh...regards "They allow baiting to pull deer off private property that do not allow hunting, etc." That was an ah-ha moment for me as I didn't catch this intent on all of the previous posters threads. I will maintain my concern about CWD, but for pulling deer off of private property to harvest them, I change my vote to CORN, even though my tally doesn't count.


probably a good thing your vote doesn't count if youre not completely sure . :wink:


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Man i love hunting Illinois and PA,no failure piles anywhere....just hunters


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Monkey juice to me bud I don't care if people bait or not but they knock people without knowing the whole story. I use corn in front of cams but don't hunt over it normally. To each his own I wish u the best


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Man i love hunting Illinois and PA,no failure piles anywhere....just hunters


you hang out at cabelas a lot?


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

roosiebull said:


> ugh.... just so ya know, the Glock 20 is the BEST woods carry gun if you live in America. 1911's are more for people who like open carry in town, and look cool, more of a "wardrobe" gun


Lucky for you we know you're kidding lolol 



palmatedbuck04 said:


> Man i love hunting Illinois and PA,no failure piles anywhere....just hunters


You mean You are not allowed to poop in those states lolol Seems rather restrictive !!!!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

roosiebull said:


> you hang out at cabelas a lot?


No.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Despite the naysayers and those who take themselves way to seriously in this thread many still seem able to find civility and humor in their ability to disagree .


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Man i love hunting Illinois and PA,no failure piles anywhere....just hunters



Is that what you call guys who hunt for horns and dont eat the deer??


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> ugh.... just so ya know, the Glock 20 is the BEST woods carry gun if you live in America. 1911's are more for people who like open carry in town, and look cool, more of a "wardrobe" gun


:lol:


----------



## SteveCNJ (Jun 27, 2017)

roosiebull said:


> ugh.... just so ya know, the Glock 20 is the BEST woods carry gun if you live in America. 1911's are more for people who like open carry in town, and look cool, more of a "wardrobe" gun


I have found the 1911 much easier to accessorize for as matching belt feed ammo cans and bump stocks are readily available! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## macolos (Nov 2, 2006)

Don't use it don't need it. If it is a good year for acorns they come in by the grove, if not the guy north of me baits like crazy as he does not want me to get a deer, and the guy south baits like crazy, so I just set in the middle and work on the deer going north and the deer going south, don't cost me anything and I could shoot 100+ deer any year if I wanted to.


----------



## dbl lunger (Apr 4, 2007)

The biggest corn pile wins during late season where I hunt. Even though there is a 2 gallon max to hunt over many stretch the limit including the people who feed for viewing purposes. It is frustrating for sure.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

ravensgait said:


> Despite the naysayers and those who take themselves way to seriously in this thread many still seem able to find civility and humor in their ability to disagree .


makes me want to try baiting next year, so i am more well equipped for 2018's version of this discussion:wink: wonder how much shipping is on 500lbs of corn......


----------



## SteveCNJ (Jun 27, 2017)

roosiebull said:


> makes me want to try baiting next year, so i am more well equipped for 2018's version of this discussion:wink: wonder how much shipping is on 500lbs of corn......


Only 500 lbs? What are you going to use after bow season?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

For my hunting I plant small 50'X50' plots of Super Buck Brassicas and I put out my Buck Exposer info red laser trail cams over the plots that shoot pics instantly to my phone. Then I fly my drone over all my neighbors properties to see what they have and to see if I can "spook" any nice ones my way. I usually set up right on my neighbors property line anyway and that works out good because I can see for a couple hundred yards into his property and I normally practice at 100 yards hitting the target at least four out of six times but that's OK because I use Super Hemorrhage expandables out of my Mathews Hyper Speed Waffle Express so I try and center punch my deer to cause as much damage to any part of it I can because I can't follow a blood trail further than twenty yards. 
My best shot has been 127 yards right through the paunch over on my neighbors food plot, my best buck ever a flat out monster but I was on my side of the property line under three of my Ozone Baffler machines. I'm sure he was attracted to the Sexy Doe scent bombs I had set off. He ended up crossing three of my posted neighbors properties before I found him five days later but it worked out because I got the rack, I don't like eating venison anyway. My taxidermist said he scored 110 but when I rescored him myself he made a solid 170 AT points and looks great if I hold the rack way out.
Every time I look at the rack on the wall I can smile to myself because I didn't shoot him over corn....because I'm a real hunter...humble brag!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I tried baiting but this one old doe put up 'beware Zap' signs......so no deer showed up....:mg:

I think she was 16 1/2 years old....:lol:


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

AntlerNerd said:


> To each their own, but for me personally I feel like if I shot a deer over a bait pile it would feel less fulfilling.


This

I do plant food to keep the deer around my ground. Right now I have standing beans and don't even hunt over it. I plant it for the deer...not necessarily to kill over them. Some understand this concept, some will argue it's the same as baiting. Doesn't matter to me what anyone thinks about it really.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

H20fwler said:


> For my hunting I plant small 50'X50' plots of Super Buck Brassicas and I put out my Buck Exposer info red laser trail cams over the plots that shoot pics instantly to my phone. Then I fly my drone over all my neighbors properties to see what they have and to see if I can "spook" any nice ones my way. I usually set up right on my neighbors property line anyway and that works out good because I can see for a couple hundred yards into his property and I normally practice at 100 yards hitting the target at least four out of six times but that's OK because I use Super Hemorrhage expandables out of my Mathews Hyper Speed Waffle Express so I try and center punch my deer to cause as much damage to any part of it I can because I can't follow a blood trail further than twenty yards.
> My best shot has been 127 yards right through the paunch over on my neighbors food plot, my best buck ever a flat out monster but I was on my side of the property line under three of my Ozone Baffler machines. I'm sure he was attracted to the Sexy Doe scent bombs I had set off. He ended up crossing three of my posted neighbors properties before I found him five days later but it worked out because I got the rack, I don't like eating venison anyway. My taxidermist said he scored 110 but when I rescored him myself he made a solid 170 AT points and looks great if I hold the rack way out.
> Every time I look at the rack on the wall I can smile to myself because I didn't shoot him over corn....because I'm a real hunter...humble brag!



Well, at least you didn’t bait!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

SteveCNJ said:


> Only 500 lbs? What are you going to use after bow season?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Use apples:wink:


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Wonder how much it is to ship 1000 lbs of apples....


----------



## SteveCNJ (Jun 27, 2017)

roosiebull said:


> Use apples:wink:


Always one step ahead

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

TheRiverBottom said:


> Y'all ever seen anyone that's proud of how good looking their bait pile is? Me either.... I wonder why if it's the same thing as a food plot?????


The difference is easy to see.

Bait pile v. food plot


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

mn5503 said:


> The difference is easy to see.
> 
> Bait pile v. food plot


obviously both are a high fence situation, they can't get away.


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Where is the "like" button? ^^^


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

im not buying the bait for viewing only crap. if youre baiting it draws the deer in . that's the same reason we all bait .


----------



## Nickanto (Aug 2, 2013)

I use corn in the summer to get deer in front of my trail cameras, but we have to remove it 30 days before the opener of bow season. If I really was starving and "needed" the meat then I wouldn't have a problem with baiting. I have a career that allows me to eat.


----------



## savage 14 (Sep 19, 2010)

crossbow,compound,recurve,longbow,airbow!what ever is legal in your state .if baiting is legal then bait if you wish.that is your choice.for those of you who think baiting is horrible that's your opinion,and you don't have to do it .if you cannot bait in your state then your dnr has made that rule.for those of you who think food plots are the sameyou are misinformed.food plots are and extension of farm practices.you donot have to agree or disagreewith this.but all the negativity will surely not help our sport .this will only help the anti's.so in my opinion there should be no poll .but everyone has the right to voice their thoughts and beliefs. happy new year to all


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

All the non baiters don't bait because it's too easy yet they use sights on their bows range finders and trail cams to pattern the deer


----------



## Runningbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

EJP1234 said:


> They allow public baiting in NJ? In md its private only.


Yup, in the garden state its "Bait and Wait"..........


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't use it,I find it's boring and I prefer hunting trails,bear hunting is boring enough for me as a baiter.I have friends that wait until after the rut then drop corn and kill big deer.They don't try and make it something it isn't..enjoy the woods the way you want if legal,and people need to stop justifying everything to others...who gives a chit what somebody else thinks if you are hunting legal....I sure as hell don't....Grizz


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

I don’t bait, or wouldn’t even if legal not because it makes anything easy...but because it’s not hunting.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't use it,I find it's boring and I prefer hunting trails,bear hunting is boring enough for me as a baiter.I have friends that wait until after the rut then drop corn and kill big deer.They don't try and make it something it isn't..enjoy the woods the way you want if legal,and people need to stop justifying everything to others...who gives a chit what somebody else thinks if you are hunting legal....I sure as hell don't....Grizz


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

jacobh said:


> All the non baiters don't bait because it's too easy yet they use sights on their bows range finders and trail cams to pattern the deer


I meant to quote you with my comment above...

Anyway and additionally...even with all the best equipment you still have to hunt.
Not so with a pile of bait so there is a huge distinction and it should be recognized.


----------



## huntsem (Dec 23, 2005)

You should probably do another poll but include the option of corn mixed with other feed.
I only use corn mixed with an additional higher protein feed.
The minimum ratio should be 12% protein otherwise feeding plain corn late in the season can kill the deer.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

Just got back from picking up another 2k lbs.. My food plots going to be productive now!!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Baiting makes it easier same as the sights and rangefinder


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

jacobh said:


> Baiting makes it easier same as the sights and rangefinder



Sure, but you must recognize the distinction...yes?

Or are you one of those fellas that think hunting near does bedded in a thicket is the same as baiting?


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll bet the **** really love you baiters.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

No i don't but I don't think it's that hard to find trails and sit on them. Too many make hunting out to be brain sugery


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

jacobh said:


> Too many make hunting out to be brain sugery


I didn't torture myself with all 20 something pages, but this makes the most sense of anything I read. With bait, without, food plots, trails, bedding areas, etc. All have their advantages and disadvantages. If legal, none are cheating, etc. But the most basic thing hunting has taught those of us doing it long enough, hunting deer is not freaking hard. Deer are dopey and predictable animals. Sorry for you guys that think mature bucks and does are magical beings and want to attach a romantic notion to these animals. The ones deemed as "smart" are simply experienced at dealing with bumbling hunters. But even the most wary animal will still fall pretty easily if you watch what the crap you're doing.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

roosiebull said:


> makes me want to try baiting next year, so i am more well equipped for 2018's version of this discussion:wink: wonder how much shipping is on 500lbs of corn......


LOl around here they would have no idea what corn is! peppers maybe lol corn fed deer how about hot pepper fed deer !!!



6x5BC said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Needed that for this subject 10 years ago before it really got ancient


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Haha it's crazy isn't it? Love hearing how guys say yea really got to know this buck I shot. We have a great history lol like it's a romance film hahaha. Guys make it out to be so hard walking into the woods finding a oak dropping acorns trails leading up to it and deer crap all over. Whew!!!! Man that was nearly impossible to think I'd of killed a deer here good thing I'm such a great white North American hunter most wouldn't be able to see that with all the trails crap and food that this would have been a ideal place to sit!!! Or we'll i hunt corn fields not a corn pile I did a ton of work. I found a thicket where a trail came out of it and into the corn. I picked the trail with the most tracks. Not just anyone can figure that out u have to be a hunter.



QUOTE=bigrackHack;1106818627]I didn't torture myself with all 20 something pages, but this makes the most sense of anything I read. With bait, without, food plots, trails, bedding areas, etc. All have their advantages and disadvantages. If legal, none are cheating, etc. But the most basic thing hunting has taught those of us doing it long enough, hunting deer is not freaking hard. Deer are dopey and predictable animals. Sorry for you guys that think mature bucks and does are magical beings and want to attach a romantic notion to these animals. The ones deemed as "smart" are simply experienced at dealing with bumbling hunters. But even the most wary animal will still fall pretty easily if you watch what the crap you're doing.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jody S. (Jul 9, 2015)

I too skipped to the last page of this argument. I know this is a hot topic so thought that I would add my thoughts. Baiting deer makes killing one much easier. Period. Why else would people do it? Baiting is different from food plots,crops,and natural foods such as acorns. Bait is there only when you put it out and normally in a small area (piled), while plots-crops-acorns etc. are available 24/7 and can cover large areas. Bait does not grow so is not a "food plot". Plots/crops feed the deer all year long. Killing a deer over a pile of corn is simply like going to a natural grocery store. I don't consider it hunting. It is collecting meat. Now some states call a crossbow archery. I disagree with that because archery equipment (bow and arrow) you need to draw the bow when the deer is in sight and or close by. Contrast that to a crossbow that is locked cocked and ready for the shooter to simply aim and pull the trigger. Just like a rifle. Now they sell crossbows that are accurate out to 100 yards!!! As seen on TV. See the difference in the degree of difficulty. If you're goal is to feed yourself and you're family go for it. Just don't call it hunting and don't put that big buck with the corn/bait still in his mouth in the "archery" record books.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

jacobh said:


> Haha it's crazy isn't it? Love hearing how guys say yea really got to know this buck I shot. We have a great history lol like it's a romance film hahaha. Guys make it out to be so hard walking into the woods finding a oak dropping acorns trails leading up to it and deer crap all over. Whew!!!! Man that was nearly impossible to think I'd of killed a deer here good thing I'm such a great white North American hunter most wouldn't be able to see that with all the trails crap and food that this would have been a ideal place to sit!!! Or we'll i hunt corn fields not a corn pile I did a ton of work. I found a thicket where a trail came out of it and into the corn. I picked the trail with the most tracks. Not just anyone can figure that out u have to be a hunter.
> 
> 
> If it's really that simple why buy corn?


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> jacobh said:
> 
> 
> > Haha it's crazy isn't it? Love hearing how guys say yea really got to know this buck I shot. We have a great history lol like it's a romance film hahaha. Guys make it out to be so hard walking into the woods finding a oak dropping acorns trails leading up to it and deer crap all over. Whew!!!! Man that was nearly impossible to think I'd of killed a deer here good thing I'm such a great white North American hunter most wouldn't be able to see that with all the trails crap and food that this would have been a ideal place to sit!!! Or we'll i hunt corn fields not a corn pile I did a ton of work. I found a thicket where a trail came out of it and into the corn. I picked the trail with the most tracks. Not just anyone can figure that out u have to be a hunter.
> ...


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

No corn fields where I hunt


QUOTE=3D Pinwheeler;1106819103]


jacobh said:


> Haha it's crazy isn't it? Love hearing how guys say yea really got to know this buck I shot. We have a great history lol like it's a romance film hahaha. Guys make it out to be so hard walking into the woods finding a oak dropping acorns trails leading up to it and deer crap all over. Whew!!!! Man that was nearly impossible to think I'd of killed a deer here good thing I'm such a great white North American hunter most wouldn't be able to see that with all the trails crap and food that this would have been a ideal place to sit!!! Or we'll i hunt corn fields not a corn pile I did a ton of work. I found a thicket where a trail came out of it and into the corn. I picked the trail with the most tracks. Not just anyone can figure that out u have to be a hunter.
> 
> 
> If it's really that simple why buy corn?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

none here either


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I could sit on my deck for weeks and never be able to kill a deer. If I were to dump a bag of corn out by it today I can guarantee within a week I’d have deer using my deck furniture to eat from and I could kill one from the living room. I don’t know why I even bother getting dressed and going to our lease property to climb up in a stupid treestand.


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

jacobh said:


> No corn fields where I hunt
> 
> 
> QUOTE=3D Pinwheeler;1106819103]


Just go find the tree dropping acorns and has all the deer crap under it then.Why waste good money on corn when its so easy?


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

Jody S. said:


> I too skipped to the last page of this argument. I know this is a hot topic so thought that I would add my thoughts. Baiting deer makes killing one much easier. Period. Why else would people do it? Baiting is different from food plots,crops,and natural foods such as acorns. Bait is there only when you put it out and normally in a small area (piled), while plots-crops-acorns etc. are available 24/7 and can cover large areas. Bait does not grow so is not a "food plot". Plots/crops feed the deer all year long. Killing a deer over a pile of corn is simply like going to a natural grocery store. I don't consider it hunting. It is collecting meat. Now some states call a crossbow archery. I disagree with that because archery equipment (bow and arrow) you need to draw the bow when the deer is in sight and or close by. Contrast that to a crossbow that is locked cocked and ready for the shooter to simply aim and pull the trigger. Just like a rifle. Now they sell crossbows that are accurate out to 100 yards!!! As seen on TV. See the difference in the degree of difficulty. If you're goal is to feed yourself and you're family go for it. Just don't call it hunting and don't put that big buck with the corn/bait still in his mouth in the "archery" record books.


How many times have you hunted over corn?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

The deer I have a relationship with prefer corn they told me





novich69 said:


> Just go find the tree dropping acorns and has all the deer crap under it then.Why waste good money on corn when its so easy?


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Jody S. said:


> I too skipped to the last page of this argument. I know this is a hot topic so thought that I would add my thoughts. Baiting deer makes killing one much easier. Period. Why else would people do it? Baiting is different from food plots,crops,and natural foods such as acorns. Bait is there only when you put it out and normally in a small area (piled), while plots-crops-acorns etc. are available 24/7 and can cover large areas. Bait does not grow so is not a "food plot". Plots/crops feed the deer all year long. Killing a deer over a pile of corn is simply like going to a natural grocery store. I don't consider it hunting. It is collecting meat. Now some states call a crossbow archery. I disagree with that because archery equipment (bow and arrow) you need to draw the bow when the deer is in sight and or close by. Contrast that to a crossbow that is locked cocked and ready for the shooter to simply aim and pull the trigger. Just like a rifle. Now they sell crossbows that are accurate out to 100 yards!!! As seen on TV. See the difference in the degree of difficulty. If you're goal is to feed yourself and you're family go for it. Just don't call it hunting and don't put that big buck with the corn/bait still in his mouth in the "archery" record books.


So you decide what is and isn't hunting !!!!! Why didn't you post earlier and save us all these pages of nonsense then !!! Hey I live out west so my baiting experience is rather different and limited but I have hunted back east and seen lots of bait in places like NJ and have hunted deer a few times and bear a number of times over bait lol have yet to shoot a deer over bait . I must just suck at hunting lol. 
With modern compounds the difference between wheel bows and X bows is very little, high let off so you can draw when the deer is well out there and hold for a few minutes or more , only real difference any more is one has a stock one doesn't well and longer arrows lol. 
Anyone who was around in the 70s 80s and 90s will likely agree that Bow Hunting and the Equipment we used has changed drastically .
"Baiting deer makes killing one much easier " Where do we draw the line on what makes hunting to easy ?? anything over 50% let off ? how about Wheel bows make it too easy ?? 
Something I have seen is the huge increase in the numbers of hunters as Bow Hunting got easier and easier .
One thing about it, though I don't bait deer I will stand up for the right of those who do and heck it is just another hunting method and over the years I have enjoyed a number of different hunting methods from trying to sneak up on Caribou on the tundra to chasing lions with dogs all were hunting just a different way of achieving the same goal .


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Hunting over bait (normally corn) is about the only kind of hunting done on private land in Texas. Guessing I've hunted on dozens of ranches in several counties, south, central (Hill Country) & West Texas, and only recall a very few times there wasn't a baited feeder over which to hunt.

The many states I've hunted other than Texas, not so much.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Because they can change from feeding under one oak to another at any time. Because when there is snow, you will find they are bedding under the same oak where they have been feeding for the last 3 days, and won't be back after you bust them out of there to set up. Too many other food sources they can go to with no preference for any one oak that will keep drawing them back to it. Anybody that baits, and has also hunted them without bait, will know the differences. Nothing wrong with knowing, and using all or any of the legal ways to be successful. Hunting shouldn't be a competitive sport between ourselves.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

I never have and never would hunt over bait but when you hunt large expanses of forests with no agriculture and marginal habitat,corn draws them in like crazy late in the season.I used to hunt Ashtabula county Ohio where baiting was legal.The guy who owned the properties we hunted baited the late season every year when the snow would start piling up and they killed huge bucks regularly during the worst time of the year.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

ravensgait said:


> So you decide what is and isn't hunting !!!!! Why didn't you post earlier and save us all these pages of nonsense then !!! Hey I live out west so my baiting experience is rather different and limited but I have hunted back east and seen lots of bait in places like NJ and have hunted deer a few times and bear a number of times over bait lol have yet to shoot a deer over bait . I must just suck at hunting lol.
> With modern compounds the difference between wheel bows and X bows is very little, high let off so you can draw when the deer is well out there and hold for a few minutes or more , only real difference any more is one has a stock one doesn't well and longer arrows lol.
> Anyone who was around in the 70s 80s and 90s will likely agree that Bow Hunting and the Equipment we used has changed drastically .
> "Baiting deer makes killing one much easier " Where do we draw the line on what makes hunting to easy ?? anything over 50% let off ? how about Wheel bows make it too easy ??
> ...




I love it...
Crossbows are basically vertical bows now, just like the blind saying using calls and hunting near doe bedding areas are the same as baiting.

You guys are unreal!


----------



## Jody S. (Jul 9, 2015)

I have never hunted over corn whether in a pile or a field. For 45 years I hunted BIG woods. I'm talking thousands of acres parsels (many square miles). Tough hunting with low kill percentage. But I enjoyed it. Mostly with a rifle because here in MN you can only shoot one buck per year. We sold our land up north in 2013. Got tired of dealing with wolves,mountain lions (yes we saw mountain lions even though the DNR claims there is none in MN) and all the other predators in the state. I was followed twice by timber wolves the last one came to twelve yards from my bow treestand. After we sold I started hunting in the back of my five acres. Saw more deer on my first sit than the last ten years at the cabin! I do plant food plots and my neighbor has crops. I don't hunt over his land. In the past I have put out corn so we can see the deer from the house (not during hunting season) and it will often draw them in the first night. Its not that tough to bait deer. That's why hunting over bait to me is not hunting.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

ravensgait said:


> LOl around here they would have no idea what corn is! peppers maybe lol corn fed deer how about hot pepper fed deer !!!


they don't here either, but they're gonna:wink:

if that doesn't work, I will try to corral them and run them off a cliff like the real OG's used to. I think if you run them off a cliff while holding a bow, it should still be considered archery hunting. I should know, because i'm one of the people who gets to say what is and isn't hunting..... wait till I have about 20,000 posts.... I will start spittin' some real philosophical ****


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

#justkeepitreal

:darkbeer:


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

spike camp said:


> I love it...
> Crossbows are basically vertical bows now, just like the blind saying using calls and hunting near doe bedding areas are the same as baiting.
> 
> You guys are unreal!


 It makes me shake my head as well. If it’s legal more power to you. I just can’t wrap my head around that some folks can’t differentiate between tossing corn and using natural food sources. To ME there is a huge difference, and It’s obvious to some it’s no different. As a small example years ago we fed corn right off our deck just to watch deer. You could set your watch to when they came in and where. I’ve never experienced that same solid behavior pattern with deer feeding at our oaks and beech trees when they dropped fruit. They might feed through or not on any given day. They also come in from any direction. 

Not trying to change any minds here if you think corn is same as natural forage that’s fine with me.


----------



## Liveoutdoors24 (Oct 16, 2015)

Why is it acceptable to hunt bear with bait and run a trap line with bait, or hell even catch a mouse in your garage with bait but when it comes to deer so many guys look down on people that hunt that way? So many big egos on this site that why I dont post much but just read along. We are supposed to be united but yet all we do is beat eachother up because I do something different or “better” than you. We are losing more and more hunters each year. The more we lose the more power is handed to the antis. Be happy that a guy is out and maybe sitting over a corn pile or maybe not but they are out. 

Some people work long hours and not just 5 days a week anymore. Maybe time is a factor, maybe family is a factor. Just maybe some people “like” to hunt not “love to hunt”. For whatever reason it do snt concern you that oppose it. It has no bearing on you. It is not your land, and it is not your money. 

Just so you all know something that you should already know. This is an internet site. Nobody is any better than the other. They are just deer and this is just a hobby. I highly doubt any of you are making a living hunting deer. You take this stuff way too seriously.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

lots of people don't think hunting bear over bait is hunting either...who cares?I hunt them over bait just to kill them and give the meat away to a few close friends.All i want to do is get pictures of them,watch them and then kill a big one every year.I have spot n stalked them,ran them with dogs and baited them...as I have with deer.I find sitting over a bag of corn boring for deer, that's why I don't do it..for those who do....have at it...Grizz


----------



## Jody S. (Jul 9, 2015)

I didn't decide what is hunting. That is up to the DNR. What I said is that I don't consider shooting deer over bait "hunting". Hogs or bear over bait yes.
If you want to shoot deer or anything for that matter with a crossbow go head. Just don't call it archery. You still have to draw a bow when the animal is near. That fact in itself raises degree of difficulty. While modern archery equipment has improved a lot since stick and string the crossbow took a giant leap towards the single shot rifle. BTW I started shooting bow and arrow in the sixties with a 20 lb fiberglass bow and wood arrows!


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

spike camp said:


> I love it...
> Crossbows are basically vertical bows now, just like the blind saying using calls and hunting near doe bedding areas are the same as baiting.
> 
> You guys are unreal!


Are you talking about using sex to kill a deer ! now that is just low! I don't know about you but when I was young I wouldn't have made it an hour into opening day lolol



roosiebull said:


> they don't here either, but they're gonna:wink:
> 
> if that doesn't work, I will try to corral them and run them off a cliff like the real OG's used to. I think if you run them off a cliff while holding a bow, it should still be considered archery hunting. I should know, because i'm one of the people who gets to say what is and isn't hunting..... wait till I have about 20,000 posts.... I will start spittin' some real philosophical ****


20 thousand post !! wonder if I will have anything at all left to say when or better yet If I ever get to that many. 



Billy H said:


> It makes me shake my head as well. If it’s legal more power to you. I just can’t wrap my head around that some folks can’t differentiate between tossing corn and using natural food sources. To ME there is a huge difference, and It’s obvious to some it’s no different. As a small example years ago we fed corn right off our deck just to watch deer. You could set your watch to when they came in and where. I’ve never experienced that same solid behavior pattern with deer feeding at our oaks and beech trees when they dropped fruit. They might feed through or not on any given day. They also come in from any direction.
> 
> Not trying to change any minds here if you think corn is same as natural forage that’s fine with me.


Unless you be an Alien you should never use the word natural in that context . There has been corn in this continent loner than people


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Jody S. said:


> I didn't decide what is hunting. That is up to the DNR. What I said is that I don't consider shooting deer over bait "hunting". Hogs or bear over bait yes.
> If you want to shoot deer or anything for that matter with a crossbow go head. Just don't call it archery. You still have to draw a bow when the animal is near. That fact in itself raises degree of difficulty. While modern archery equipment has improved a lot since stick and string the crossbow took a giant leap towards the single shot rifle. BTW I started shooting bow and arrow in the sixties with a 20 lb fiberglass bow and wood arrows!


If i decide to shoot a deer with a crossbow...I will call it whatever I choose, and that would be a bow kill....because it is considered "bowhunting" in my area and as legal as hunting with a compound during archery season,not that I have to justify it to anyone except myself....Grizz


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

ravensgait;1106820191
There has been corn in this continent loner than people[/QUOTE said:


> Actually no.... people have been here longer. It was developed by the Mayans in South America then slowly made its way north through trading between tribes.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> Why is it acceptable to hunt bear with bait and run a trap line with bait, or hell even catch a mouse in your garage with bait but when it comes to deer so many guys look down on people that hunt that way? So many big egos on this site that why I dont post much but just read along. We are supposed to be united but yet all we do is beat eachother up because I do something different or “better” than you. We are losing more and more hunters each year. The more we lose the more power is handed to the antis. Be happy that a guy is out and maybe sitting over a corn pile or maybe not but they are out.
> 
> Some people work long hours and not just 5 days a week anymore. Maybe time is a factor, maybe family is a factor. Just maybe some people “like” to hunt not “love to hunt”. For whatever reason it do snt concern you that oppose it. It has no bearing on you. It is not your land, and it is not your money.
> 
> Just so you all know something that you should already know. This is an internet site. Nobody is any better than the other. They are just deer and this is just a hobby. I highly doubt any of you are making a living hunting deer. You take this stuff way too seriously.




To me, killing a bear with its head in a barrel of sweets is actually worse than killing a deer over a pile of corn...

But, they are both legal means of killing animals but...NEITHER ARE HUNTING.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Do you sit on a bucket and wait for them to come, or do you ring a dinner bell? The videos I've watched from Texas; the sound of the feeder throwing feed brings them running! You can set the timer at any time so you can sleep in if you want. Much like nuts dropping from trees!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

spike camp said:


> To me, killing a bear with its head in a barrel of sweets is actually worse than killing a deer over a pile of corn...
> 
> But, they are both legal means of killing animals but...NEITHER ARE HUNTING.


I wait until they take their head out,but the one i shot in 2013 had fruit in his mouth when i shot him...what a shot...16 yards with a 2" rage....I enjoy it more than when I stumbled around in the mountains with them...I like watching them at the bait...smirk.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Actually no.... people have been here longer. It was developed by the Mayans in South America then slowly made its way north through trading between tribes.


Correct, would have been better to say the Americas 



spike camp said:


> To me, killing a bear with its head in a barrel of sweets is actually worse than killing a deer over a pile of corn...
> 
> But, they are both legal means of killing animals but...NEITHER ARE HUNTING.


Yet killing a buck looking for a date or one looking to catch some zzzz is hunting to you lol . 
Hey you should sit over a pile of doughnuts waiting for a bear !! Just make sure you eat before hitting the stand the smell of those doughnuts will get to you !


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

newview said:


> Do you sit on a bucket and wait for them to come, or do you ring a dinner bell? The videos I've watched from Texas; the sound of the feeder throwing feed brings them running! You can set the timer at any time so you can sleep in if you want. Much like nuts dropping from trees!


I've seen lots of videos for lots of different things. I would not want to consider a youtube video a universal perspective on any subject. 

In my experience, it's not a dinner bell. But maybe that's because there are other foods available, and these deer aren't overpopulated or starving. If you REALLY want to have guaranteed success in my area, find a wheat field or a food plot with wheat and/or brassicas in it. Those goofy deer will let you take a crap in the plot without leaving. Especially if you want to kill a Mulie. You have to shoo those idiots out of the way while you're walking or driving around. Wild deer, low fence.

With my ever-increasing years on this earth, one thing I've learned, if one hunter tells another hunter what they're doing isn't "real" or isn't "hunting", you're listening to a self-loathing bumbler and it's a good policy to ignore most of everything they say. There's too much hate in the world without hating each of us enjoying the same sport.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

bigrackHack said:


> I've seen lots of videos for lots of different things. I would not want to consider a youtube video a universal perspective on any subject.
> 
> In my experience, it's not a dinner bell. But maybe that's because there are other foods available, and these deer aren't overpopulated or starving. If you REALLY want to have guaranteed success in my area, find a wheat field or a food plot with wheat and/or brassicas in it. Those goofy deer will let you take a crap in the plot without leaving. Especially if you want to kill a Mulie. You have to shoo those idiots out of the way while you're walking or driving around. Wild deer, low fence.
> 
> With my ever-increasing years on this earth, one thing I've learned, if one hunter tells another hunter what they're doing isn't "real" or isn't "hunting", you're listening to a self-loathing bumbler and it's a good policy to ignore most of everything they say. There's too much hate in the world without hating each of us enjoying the same sport.


BigrackHack nice to see u around again my friend!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Way I see it all that's missing is potatoes. Meat and corn are there already


----------



## Liveoutdoors24 (Oct 16, 2015)

spike camp said:


> To me, killing a bear with its head in a barrel of sweets is actually worse than killing a deer over a pile of corn...
> 
> But, they are both legal means of killing animals but...NEITHER ARE HUNTING.


I feel sorry for you because you completely missed the point of my post. You are also part of the group I was referring to that will never understand. Again I feel sorry for you.


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> BigrackHack nice to see u around again my friend!


Hey! I'm alive. That's half the battle.


----------



## deerslayer985 (Jan 26, 2015)

This should not be a debate. I think hunters should not care what legal methods others use to hunt. Anytime we put down a legal way of taking a deer we hurt ourselves. I'll do what I believe and like doing, and let others do what they believe and like doing. There is no reason to judge someone else's hunting. I mean I have tried hunting over corn, food plots, natural food sources. To me honestly....natural food sources, and food plots are easier to kill mature bucks. I run some deer feeders behind my house. Mainly for trail cam inventory. Just to see whats out there. It is so much harder to hunt over corn in my opinion. The mature bucks tend to use it very early in morning, very late in evening or at night. They are more cautious coming in. They will circle down wind of the corn and try to wind you, and they are way more likely to bust you coming in. If they even do. Now a natural food source, or trail leading between bedding, and food source. They aren't as cautious then. Way easier to fool one that way. In my opinion if you can kill a mature buck over corn great! You fooled a smart buck into coming to a bait site while being there. nothing wrong with that in book....if it is legal where you hunt. So any legal method......baiting, food plot, using scents, stalking, stand hunting, blind hunting, crossbow, compound, long bow, recurve, shotgun, rifle, muzzleloader........whatever you choose if its legal go for it.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

ravensgait said:


> Correct, would have been better to say the Americas
> 
> 
> Yet killing a buck looking for a date or one looking to catch some zzzz is hunting to you lol .
> Hey you should sit over a pile of doughnuts waiting for a bear !! Just make sure you eat before hitting the stand the smell of those doughnuts will get to you !



Yes, hunting a buck on his own terms, doing what he does day in and day out and trying to anticipate his movements...is hunting.

Pouring out a bucket of corn....not hunting.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> I feel sorry for you because you completely missed the point of my post. You are also part of the group I was referring to that will never understand. Again I feel sorry for you.



I’m glad you feel sorry for me....


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't hunt over corn, but I put it out during the year. Can't hunt over it here. If someone wants to do it and it is legal, it is no different than baiting bears, or hunting a mud puddle in Africa that is the only water source for miles...to me it doesn't make it not hunting, I just don't prefer those methods personally...but to each his own, I don't think less of those who do it differently so long as it is legal and ethical...Merry Christmas!


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

***Grizz*** said:


> I wait until they take their head out,but the one i shot in 2013 had fruit in his mouth when i shot him...what a shot...16 yards with a 2" rage....I enjoy it more than when I stumbled around in the mountains with them...I like watching them at the bait...smirk.


yup , the guy is fussing over which way is worse ... neither way matters to the deer . aint nothing wrong with getting a lil close and personal . be it at a barrel or corn pile . or at a mighty oak for that matter .


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm telling u reading these answers of how smart deer are I can't believe how many can't grasp not running infront of cars and staring into bright lights. U guys make them seem like these deer are the smartest thing to walk the earth


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Runningbuck said:


> Yup, in the garden state its "Bait and Wait"..........


In NJ its back the truck up and dump sugar beets sweet potatoes corn Apples the deer must think they ran into the mother load of deer buffets!!!! lol


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

jacobh said:


> I'm telling u reading these answers of how smart deer are I can't believe how many can't grasp not running infront of cars and staring into bright lights. U guys make them seem like these deer are the smartest thing to walk the earth


deer see 1000s of cars . get use to them , actually start feeling free to roam around them . they have no reason to think theyre a danger to them , but you take a deer and drag it out of the woods , the other deer know you are a threat then , for sure . they don't have to be too smart to stay away from you .

ill dare say , there are lots and lots of deer that never get close to cars after seeing them as a danger .... running over their buddy . but , then that's just an assumption .


----------



## MonkeyJuice (Dec 23, 2017)

Jody s. quote => “I didn't decide what is hunting. That is up to the DNR. What I said is that I don't consider shooting deer over bait "hunting". Hogs or bear over bait yes,etc.” 

Well, Jody S., Seems strange that a person can say hunting deer over bait is wrong but hunting bears or hogs is OK…HUH?

But I truly agree with your statement… “I didn’t decide what is hunting. That is up to the DNR”…that is one of the best statements in all of these posts. Here in PA., it’s the Game commission that decides what is hunting. Everyone can have their own convictions on how to hunt, but don’t decide what hunting is.

If I was in the position as jacobh here in these posts, I would be baiting to draw the deer over to where I hunt as well. Note I didn’t say hunt over bait but draw them over….just like those that plant food plots to draw deer over to where they hunt. Is throwing corn out for the deer different than planting brassica, clover, etc. for the deer different?...well, of course it is. In order to attract deer to their area and hunt deer, one buys the corn that was planted by someone else, and the one that plants food plots is probably more self-sufficient to do so, and most likely offers a better balanced diet. But indeed the overall intention to attract deer to their area remains the same…right?

And yes, it isn’t natural that a pile of corn got their by itself, but neither is it natural that a food plot got their by itself. One bought and spread, and one planted, so indeed that’s different in the means of attracting the deer, but both means were used for the same reason. 

And for one or more posters to say that planting a food plot to attract deer is farming…really? I thought farmers raised crops to feed their family and horses and cows…not to attract deer. Usually the farmer wants all the deer away from their crops that they are attracted to…I doubt if any farmer would agree that planting food plants for deer is farming…just saying.

Some say about hitting the like button in AT, so how do I hit the like button for ravensqait?


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

whyatt said:


> yup , the guy is fussing over which way is worse ... neither way matters to the deer . aint nothing wrong with getting a lil close and personal . be it at a barrel or corn pile . or at a mighty oak for that matter .


I’m not fussing, just saying that hunting a natural food source isn’t baiting and pouring out corn or cinabunz is baiting.
Shall I not share my opinions?


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

spike camp said:


> I’m not fussing, just saying that hunting a natural food source isn’t baiting and pouring out corn or cinabunz is baiting.
> Shall I not share my opinions?


Spike you have made total sense on this whole thread,preach on my friend!


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

this poll sure is close with 1 day left to vote . and it doesn't matter 1 damn bit . but the subject matter has been interesting to say the least . :darkbeer:


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

spike camp said:


> I’m not fussing, just saying that hunting a natural food source isn’t baiting and pouring out corn or cinabunz is baiting.
> Shall I not share my opinions?


sure you can , its always appreciated , but youre saying barrel feeding is worse than a corn pile . that's a very strict opinion . fwiw .


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

spike camp said:


> Yes, hunting a buck on his own terms, doing what he does day in and day out and trying to anticipate his movements...is hunting.
> 
> Pouring out a bucket of corn....not hunting.


What about hunting a buck that, on his own terms, eats corn day in and day out, doing what he does?

I can't say I remember killing a mature buck without his nose run up the backside of a doe.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

whyatt said:


> sure you can , its always appreciated , but youre saying barrel feeding is worse than a corn pile . that's a very strict opinion . fwiw .



Well, I think getting bears totally addicted to refined sugar and artificial flavors in the form of pop tarts and marshmallows is worse than baiting a deer with corn that eats corn anyway.

Make sense to anyone?


----------



## marc_groleau (Aug 18, 2007)

spike camp said:


> I’m not fussing, just saying that hunting a natural food source isn’t baiting and pouring out corn or cinabunz is baiting.
> Shall I not share my opinions?


Your opinion makes sense to me. The idea that hunting mast crop has any relation to or is akin to baiting is preposterous and stupid. It’s a weak argument that is asserted to redirect the focus away from bait piles. Kinda like “Oh! Look over there, a squirrel!”
By the way, cinabuns in a drum isn’t worst than corn piles. It’s the same.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

spike camp said:


> Well, I think getting bears totally addicted to refined sugar and artificial flavors in the form of pop tarts and marshmallows is worse than baiting a deer with corn that eats corn anyway.
> 
> Make sense to anyone?


I have never used pop tarts or marshmellows.I will have to try it this spring...I appreciate the tip...archers helping archers.....smirk....


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

***Grizz*** said:


> I have never used pop tarts or marshmellows.I will have to try it this spring...I appreciate the tip...archers helping archers.....smirk....


not much difference , might work a little better than just apples .


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

***Grizz*** said:


> I have never used pop tarts or marshmellows.I will have to try it this spring...I appreciate the tip...archers helping archers.....smirk....


Imma throw some pop tarts out for a bear and if one doesn't show up, I'm gonna be so angry.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

bigrackHack said:


> Imma throw some pop tarts out for a bear and if one doesn't show up, I'm gonna be so angry.


What kind will you be using?...I am thinking strawberry,I know the bears on my land luv them some fresh berries,including strawberries...Grizz


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

***Grizz*** said:


> What kind will you be using?...I am thinking strawberry,I know the bears on my land luv them some fresh berries,including strawberries...Grizz


No way I'm wasting a strawberry pop tart on a ridiculous looking bear. Cherry maybe. Or those brown sugar ones, but the rainbow sprinkly strawberry ones stay in my backpack.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

***Grizz*** said:


> What kind will you be using?...I am thinking strawberry,I know the bears on my land luv them some fresh berries,including strawberries...Grizz


Blueberry Grizz Blueberry


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

bigrackHack said:


> No way I'm wasting a strawberry pop tart on a ridiculous looking bear. Cherry maybe. Or those brown sugar ones, but the rainbow sprinkly strawberry ones stay in my backpack.


Never had the brown sugar ones but i enjoy the smores pop tarts and will put an arrow through any bear that tries to take any of mine...baiting,waiting,eating while laffing and smirking all the way......


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

are a bucket of pop tarts more expensive than a 50 lb sack of apples ? :cocktail:


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Frosted Strawberry tarts without question.


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

***Grizz*** said:


> Never had the brown sugar ones but i enjoy the smores pop tarts and will put an arrow through any bear that tries to take any of mine...baiting,waiting,eating while laffing and smirking all the way......


So, will the pop tarts work even if I've never seen a bear? Not just on my property, but like never ever. All I know is what I've read from the experts on here and bait is unnatural so I don't think it's unreasonable for me to expect to see a bear....


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

sapper1 said:


> bait
> bāt/Submit
> noun
> noun: bait; plural noun: baits
> ...


Thanks for posting this! By the pure definition, any "food used to entice" falls under the bait category. Corn, alfalfa, acorns, soybeans, etc.

But also by pure definition, calls, deer urine, rattling horns all "bait" deer.

I say if it's legal, go for it! If not legal, find a legal way to do it. 

When did we all decide to sit as judge of each other?


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

bigrackHack said:


> So, will the pop tarts work even if I've never seen a bear? Not just on my property, but like never ever. All I know is what I've read from the experts on here and bait is unnatural so I don't think it's unreasonable for me to expect to see a bear....


I can't say as i have never used pop tarts but I assume they will come running, and if you are not careful they may even maul you to get the rest of the pop tarts from the pack...I prefer fresh fruit for my bears,Keep them healthy and happy...I know they luv them some berries,cantaloupe and popcorn...all they need is a movie...Grizz


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

whyatt said:


> are a bucket of pop tarts more expensive than a 50 lb sack of apples ? :cocktail:


I have no idea.I get all my fresh fruit for free and my best friend runs a grocery store...so I get all the fruit they do not sell that is still fresh..instead of getting tossed...Grizz


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

***Grizz*** said:


> I have no idea.I get all my fresh fruit for free and my best friend runs a grocery store...so I get all the fruit they do not sell that is still fresh..instead of getting tossed...Grizz


Michael Myers does not have any friends, they're all dead!


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

zap said:


> #justkeepitreal
> 
> :darkbeer:



I think this applies here . im sticking with apples and corn . no pop tarts here !


----------



## Jody S. (Jul 9, 2015)

MonkeyJuice said:


> Jody s. quote => “I didn't decide what is hunting. That is up to the DNR. What I said is that I don't consider shooting deer over bait "hunting". Hogs or bear over bait yes,etc.”
> 
> Well, Jody S., Seems strange that a person can say hunting deer over bait is wrong but hunting bears or hogs is OK…HUH?
> 
> ...


To clarify; Hogs are a nuisance and need controlling/elimination. 
In my state our forest areas are where most of the the bears are. Baiting is the only method of hunting them with any success. A bears nose is better than a whitetails and their numbers are a fraction of the deer herd. In many places that bears inhabit visibility can be less than twenty yards. Spot and stalk is not an option like out west. 
I have worked on farms. Planting crops is work. Long hard days. Not that I didn't enjoy it. Planting food plots is fun to me. Oddly the same satisfaction.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Wait. What? They are not smart?


jacobh said:


> I'm telling u reading these answers of how smart deer are I can't believe how many can't grasp not running infront of cars and staring into bright lights. U guys make them seem like these deer are the smartest thing to walk the earth


----------



## Jody S. (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks for the Websters definition of baiting. In my state the DNR defines "bait" as anything that has not grown naturally in that spot. This means that corn or fruit or pumpkins that are placed somewhere is considered bait. So shelled corn placed in a hay field is bait. The grass growing in the hay field is not bait. Also you can plant something in a field and hunt over it but you can't gather said produce and place it under your stand. It is then considered baiting.


----------



## Jody S. (Jul 9, 2015)

I used to get out dated Hostess bakery goods for bear bait. I had a bear that came in and ate all the white baseball pasties first.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

If they're as smart as u guys are making them out to be they'd never get killed




KS Bow Hunter said:


> Wait. What? They are not smart?


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

Watched a show a few years back where baiting was a tactic for killing "big bucks". 
They showed where dumping a pile of corn on the edge of a corn field that the deer would actually come to the pile.
One of the big $#@* big buck killers said he wouldn't hunt a state where baiting wasn't legal because "it made them a lot easier to find and a whole lot easier to kill".


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

adr1601 said:


> Watched a show a few years back where baiting was a tactic for killing "big bucks".
> They showed where dumping a pile of corn on the edge of a corn field that the deer would actually come to the pile.
> One of the big $#@* big buck killers said he wouldn't hunt a state where baiting wasn't legal because "it made them a lot easier to find and a whole lot easier to kill".


ill bet most tv shows do. we just aren't made aware of it .


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

I haven't baited in the past but after reading all the posts in this thread, I think I'll start using bait. If for no other reason, I'll gain pleasure knowing it pisses most of you tools off in doing so.
I really don't want to be on the same team as you condescending, know it all smucks so ill cross over to the dark side of toting a bucket of corn to my stands. I'll post pics to throw salt in your wounds. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Baiters may suck.....:lol:


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

6x5BC said:


> I haven't baited in the past but after reading all the posts in this thread, I think I'll start using bait. If for no other reason, I'll gain pleasure knowing it pisses most of you tools off in doing so.
> I really don't want to be on the same team as you condescending, know it all smucks so ill cross over to the dark side of toting a bucket of corn to my stands. I'll post pics to throw salt in your wounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Atta boy,that will show them...the only team I am part of is Team Grizz.I don't give a crap about others or their methods of baiting,waiting,hunting,laffing and smirking....Grizz


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

6x5BC said:


> I haven't baited in the past but after reading all the posts in this thread, I think I'll start using bait. If for no other reason, I'll gain pleasure knowing it pisses most of you tools off in doing so.
> I really don't want to be on the same team as you condescending, know it all smucks so ill cross over to the dark side of toting a bucket of corn to my stands. I'll post pics to throw salt in your wounds.
> 
> 
> ...


if youre baiting just to piss people off , then zaps right , youre giving baiters a bad name . c mon man ! ukey:


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

Think I'll go kill another one tomorrow, maybe 2...


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

At least we've agreed to disagree equally according to the poll.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

spike camp said:


> Well, I think getting bears totally addicted to refined sugar and artificial flavors in the form of pop tarts and marshmallows is worse than baiting a deer with corn that eats corn anyway.
> 
> Make sense to anyone?


your point of view makes perfect sense, i'm sure to everyone here, we all just differ in perspective a bit. none of it really matters to me, I have never baited anything but fish and rats (I will continue doing so even if it's considered "not trapping" or "not fishing":wink:

I will also continue to consider people sitting over bait "hunters" because that's how I see it.

I personally cannot justify calling it anything different because I have never hunted over bait, so I have no evidence how hard it is or isn't. I think there is absolutely a hunting aspect of it, you have to employ some strategy for it to work, and it just doesn't bother me if someone were to kill more or bigger stuff than me over bait. I don't look at hunting like that.

the competitive nature of hunting to me is competing with the game I pursue, and competing with myself to give full effort, and make some good decisions. me vs other hunters ain't a thing. I like seeing people do well, and if they are legal, content with their decisions and enjoy what they do, I will not try to bust their bubble to make my accomplishments more meaningful, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

I don't care 1 way or the other . I know every area requires different strategies based on all kinds of things . if I were seeing deer like that pic shows , I reckon I wouldn't need to buy corn or apples .


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Blueberry Grizz Blueberry


words of experience:wink: 

I would have thought apple cinnamon, but i'm not a lifelong closet baiter.


----------



## BigWoods (Oct 9, 2005)

A good source says it's feeding if you just wring out a few kernels....not baiting.:zip:


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

whyatt said:


> if youre baiting just to piss people off , then zaps right , youre giving baiters a bad name . c mon man ! ukey:


spite baiting is the best kind, haha.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

roosiebull said:


> spite baiting is the best kind, haha.


no you didn't ... :set1_punch:


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Mature bucks never eat from a bait pile anyway...

at least not in daylight....

at least not during rut....












Oh crap....still not hunting...



or is it..........


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> your point of view makes perfect sense, i'm sure to everyone here, we all just differ in perspective a bit. none of it really matters to me, I have never baited anything but fish and rats (I will continue doing so even if it's considered "not trapping" or "not fishing":wink:
> 
> I will also continue to consider people sitting over bait "hunters" because that's how I see it.
> 
> ...



Competitive, does not exist in any one single aspect of my hunting prowess.

BTW- Spite baiting is hilarious!


----------



## 6x5BC (Nov 20, 2014)

When trolling for fish, in this case, AT suckers, one can always get bites using certain proven baits, such as: celebrity hunters, high fences, public vs private land, crossbows, and defining poaching. But if you want to catch the biggest, meanest, nastiest fish in the chit pond, just bait your hook with the concept of baiting itself. The Moby Dicks of AT will engulf the bait and swallow the hook. Just a note of caution: they're pretty rank smelling, worse than gar or shad on a July afternoon. 
Happy trolling..........


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

***Grizz*** said:


> I have never used pop tarts or marshmellows.I will have to try it this spring...I appreciate the tip...archers helping archers.....smirk....


LOL never thought of marshmallows either , I used Dunkin Donuts throw away's when baiting Black bears in Alaska , when they pulled out of the state baiting just was never the same . I have one real regret and that was the one time they had buckets of their batter that was out dated , tied them into a couple of bait stations and then the horror oh the horror. Squirrels cute little squirrels were climbing into the batter and couldn't get out ! lots and lots of squirrels, regular ones flying ones buckets full of battered Squirrels it was ghastly !!! But it did have a up side as it seems bears really like Battered Squirrel in the spring ! they would come in and dip out a Squirrel and the crunch was rather distinctive , eat it and dip out another until there were no more battered Squirrels but they would not eat the batter as if they were baiting the squirrels themselves . I've never hunted Squirrels since then to kind of make up for what I had done lol 

Now the really interesting thing was the Grizzlies coming in looking for battered Black Bears !!! 



palmatedbuck04 said:


> Blueberry Grizz Blueberry


No way dude to much like natural food IE blueberries , besides they are my favorites lol


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

ravensgait said:


> LOL never thought of marshmallows either , I used Dunkin Donuts throw away's when baiting Black bears in Alaska , when they pulled out of the state baiting just was never the same . I have one real regret and that was the one time they had buckets of their batter that was out dated , tied them into a couple of bait stations and then the horror oh the horror. Squirrels cute little squirrels were climbing into the batter and couldn't get out ! lots and lots of squirrels, regular ones flying ones buckets full of battered Squirrels it was ghastly !!! But it did have a up side as it seems bears really like Battered Squirrel in the spring ! they would come in and dip out a Squirrel and the crunch was rather distinctive , eat it and dip out another until there were no more battered Squirrels but they would not eat the batter as if they were baiting the squirrels themselves . I've never hunted Squirrels since then to kind of make up for what I had done lol


I take it you were hunting SE Alaska for bear? if so I can only assume the squirrels were pine squirrels (small brown back and orangish bellies?) I think I remember seeing them in SE.... if that's the case, I may have to hunt down some doughnut batter and put buckets of it around my hunting grounds here in july, I hate those little turds! I cannot tell you how many arrows I have 20 ft up big fir's or spruce trying to shut those things up! haha, doughnut batter sounds both cheaper and more effective....:wink:


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

roosiebull said:


> I take it you were hunting SE Alaska for bear? if so I can only assume the squirrels were pine squirrels (small brown back and orangish bellies?) I think I remember seeing them in SE.... if that's the case, I may have to hunt down some doughnut batter and put buckets of it around my hunting grounds here in july, I hate those little turds! I cannot tell you how many arrows I have 20 ft up big fir's or spruce trying to shut those things up! haha, doughnut batter sounds both cheaper and more effective....:wink:


Most the victims were red squirrels , lol would be a good way to reduce the population as after using it we didn't see much for squirrels around the 2 bait stations with the batter .


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Its neck and neck going into the home stretch.....time to use the whip....


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I have not voted yet.I may wait until the last second and hope my vote counts, as apparently voting conservative for 20 years up here has made no difference.The stinky liberals keep getting in,lots of people like handouts.I know the immigrants do...Grizz


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

If you want to bait bear, make a pile of old trailcams and treestand seat cushions.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

25ft-up said:


> If you want to bait bear, make a pile of old trailcams and treestand seat cushions.


LOl so true , why do they feel the need to take a dump in a tree stand ! do they think wow a toilet in a tree !!!!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

25ft-up said:


> If you want to bait bear, make a pile of old trailcams and treestand seat cushions.


haha! true!

a jug of bar oil will be a big hit as well:wink:


----------



## Jody S. (Jul 9, 2015)

Someone mentioned celebs on hunting shows using bait. There are few things that will make me turn the channel faster than some guy who cannot even come close to speaking good english coming on and saying- We'al jess got into into huntin camp an we gotta get our brand XXXXX bait out so's we can go check the sights on our crossbow. Or the one where a guy is sitting in his stand and they watch/film deer coming from three ridges away only to stick their face in a golden carpet under the stand. 
I used to work with hunters from the neighboring state where baiting is legal. They were always bragging about how many record book bucks were shot in their state. How many of those big bucks were shot over bait? Or out the back door of the cabin the night before opener over a bag of corn? 
Baiting to me is a poachers tool! Learn to hunt... The challenge makes the outcome more satisfying.


----------



## Jody S. (Jul 9, 2015)

spike camp-Regular bow and arrows are vertical. Cross bows are horizontal. The myth that crossbows are just horizontal bows was started by crossbow makers and salesmen so they could sell more crossbows. That is the reason that bolts are now called arrows. Ever since crossbows were invented hundreds of years ago they were called bolts. Now they are arrows? 

Most people shoot bows at 30 to 70# with a 350 gr arrow at a top speed of about 360 fps (claimed). 

Crossbows shoot a 420 gr bolt at 420 fps. Crossbows have much heavier draw weights -280# or more.

As I said earlier the big difference is that crossbows are drawn and ready to shoot when the game gets there. Aim and pull the trigger.

Bow and arrows are drawn after game is spotted. Drawing is the big difference.

Crossbows have a safety. True Archery equipment doesn't need one.

My opinion is if you have a physical limitation use a crossbow in the archery season. If not they should only be allowed in the gun season.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Half the forum voted wrong......:lol:


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Wel half are hunters and half arent


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

jacobh said:


> Wel half are hunters and half arent


Copy that!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

It is my understanding that in MO it is now LEGAL to plant corn, brush hog the mature crop instead of harvesting it, and then hunt over it? That's not considered baiting? But if I supplement a little golden nuggets on a cut corn field, I get a ticket?


----------



## SBjanderson (Aug 9, 2016)

Mr. Don Mealey's got the idea, some is directed to mostly mineral licks but I would venture to guess he has the same feelings towards baiting. I would like to shake this mans hand some day!

https://youtu.be/oPw9vLB7lp8?t=15m40s

I set it up to start right before he gets REAL Passionate, watch till the end.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Yep sit in a apple tree but don't drop a apple out of the tree


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

texan4ut said:


> I don't consider it baiting. We have a comprehensive feeding program where we feed corn and protein 365 days a year. The deer benefit from the extra protein in the winter months well after the season is over. That gives us a healthier deer herd. If I get to arrow one during the season when it comes in for dinner, that is a result of my hard work those 9 months I sweat filling feeders and can't hunt.



The hard work you associate with hunting is filling feeders? What a joke.


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

Hook Em said:


> I think the best responses are from those who despise the feeder hunters but they themselves hunt at the edge of a corn field LMAO! Come hunt the Hill Country in Texas with your ninja skills....just make sure you bring something to eat from home, you're gonna need it.
> 
> Cheers



Is Texas the only state with huge impenetrable thickets? We have thousands upon thousands of acres of rocks and Mtn laurel around here. Amazingly though deer are killed around here.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

ended in a tie . that means we haven't learned a thing . what a waste . :sad:


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

No winners today.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

whyatt said:


> ended in a tie . that means we haven't learned a thing . what a waste . :sad:


Spite voters!


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

All I know is, someone on the internet is doing something wrong and we better tell them about it. It makes the rest of us better.


----------



## jager69 (Oct 5, 2014)

Looks like we’re all winners! As Long as it’s legal, and you’re happy with it who really cares? We are al lucky to be able to hunt the way we choose. We’re all just lucky to hunt!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

spike camp said:


> Spite voters!


I didn't even vote, so counting mine, the baiters won!!!

that's spite voting....


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

roosiebull said:


> I didn't even vote, so counting mine, the baiters won!!!
> 
> that's spite voting....


na , nope , nope , its a tie . your vote is too late .


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

I demand a recount !!!!! and state that Hanging Chads count. Why anyone would name their child Chad when they know they'll be hung in an election someday is beyond me!


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

ravensgait said:


> I demand a recount !!!!! and state that Hanging Chads count. Why anyone would name their child Chad when they know they'll be hung in an election someday is beyond me!



na , nope , nope , the farking poll is over . geeeezzz


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

fatsbucknut said:


> Is Texas the only state with huge impenetrable thickets? We have thousands upon thousands of acres of rocks and Mtn laurel around here. Amazingly though deer are killed around here.


This is so true, but if it were legal in PA guys would be dumping bait everywhere in those mountains. Heck it's not even legal and plenty do it!


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

adr1601 said:


> This is so true, but if it were legal in PA guys would be dumping bait everywhere in those mountains. Heck it's not even legal and plenty do it!


doesn't matter legal or not on the poll long as they've voted correctly . lol


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

ravensgait said:


> I demand a recount !!!!! and state that Hanging Chads count. Why anyone would name their child Chad when they know they'll be hung in an election someday is beyond me!


Or be forever associated with the name ohiobooners.


----------



## trpt1 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have 42 acres. Plant 2 acres of food plots during the summer, but I don't hunt over them, well one stand does have a shot at one. I have several stand sites that I move around. I feed deer corn during the winter but don't hunt over the bait. although, when my son was 12 I put a corn pile out so he had a better chance to get his 1st deer and it worked. And yes, he WAS hunting cause the deer didn't kill itself though that 7 pt buck he shot in the antlers might of died of laughter. BTW, he is an excellent shot or I wouldn't let him hunt. I don't care if people hunt over bait piles just like I don't care if people use crossbows. So, in essence, you do what you need to do to fulfill your thoughts and needs. If your satisfied with it and its legal, go for it.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Killing a deer and hunting, are not the same thing.

If I poach a deer over a corn pile, am I hunting?

If I purposely hit and kill a deer with my car, am I hunting?

If I shoot a deer I the ass with poison(pod) and kill it, am I hunting?

When sharpshooters whack a dozen deer for cwd purposes over a pile of corn, are they hunting?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Everyone who hunts is guilty of using an edge, unless they run the deer to exhaustion, wearing nothing but a loin cloth, and throw a mean bite on the jugular until it expires...

Everything else is nothing more than a variant of the same thing, we as the apex predator using our skills, techniques, means, and tools to take game...



spike camp said:


> Killing a deer and hunting, are not the same thing.
> 
> If I poach a deer over a corn pile, am I hunting?
> 
> ...


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

spike camp said:


> Killing a deer and hunting, are not the same thing.
> 
> If I poach a deer over a corn pile, am I hunting?
> 
> ...



[poh-ching]
noun
the illegal practice of trespassing on another's property to hunt or steal game without the landowner's permission.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

EJP1234 said:


> [poh-ching]
> noun
> the illegal practice of trespassing on another's property to hunt or steal game without the landowner's permission.


Fair enough...how about the other three examples?
If not sufficient, I can come up with three more.


----------



## ROSCO15 (Aug 24, 2016)

i wonder how many hunters in ohio would quit bow hunting if they couldnt use corn


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah, your last one seems more than made up. 

Either way, i could care less. 

I popped another fat doe tonight with my ML... Her hunger for those tastie golden kernels, is a cure for my hunger for some sweet italian venison sausage. Shes #13 of the year, only 4 more to go to meet last years record of 17... In a few more years my buck to do ratio will be in check and summer crops will be more valuable. I could give two hoots what some holier than whatevers om AT think about me shooting deer over corn in the winter.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

EJP1234 said:


> Shes #13 of the year, only 4 more to go to meet last years record of 17.


...


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> ...



Unlike you who kills just to kill.. As you said "for the bone"... And doesnt eat them.. All of these deer are consumed by the family. I have unlimited archery tags, and 10 per firearm season... We are way over populated on does.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

So you chase your elk quarry in CO to death in a loin cloth and barefoot, killing them with your own teeth? 


spike camp said:


> Fair enough...how about the other three examples?
> If not sufficient, I can come up with three more.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

EJP1234 said:


> Yeah, your last one seems more than made up.
> 
> Either way, i could care less.
> 
> I popped another fat doe tonight with my ML... Her hunger for those tastie golden kernels, is a cure for my hunger for some sweet italian venison sausage. Shes #13 of the year, only 4 more to go to meet last years record of 17... In a few more years my buck to do ratio will be in check and summer crops will be more valuable. I could give two hoots what some holier than whatevers om AT think about me shooting deer over corn in the winter.


Illinois (and a number of other states)and the known cwd counties have ‘sharpshooters’ killing off as many deer as possible.
We would receive a letter from the state letting us know when the ‘hunting’ will occur and on what properties.
So point being, it’s not made up and it’s not hunting.

Do you employ a wildlife biologist to inform you the number of does that need to be removed for the ‘proper’ buck to doe ratio....or are you just winging it?


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> So you chase your elk quarry in CO to death in a loin cloth and barefoot, killing them with your own teeth?


Ahh, no.
I’m not a mountain lion.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

LOL OK, fair enough...



spike camp said:


> Ahh, no.
> I’m not a mountain lion.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> ...


Wrong....he uses BOTH hands......:lol:


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

whyatt said:


> na , nope , nope , its a tie . your vote is too late .


You must be Russian. This poll is a conspiracy


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

spike camp said:


> Illinois (and a number of other states)and the known cwd counties have ‘sharpshooters’ killing off as many deer as possible.
> We would receive a letter from the state letting us know when the ‘hunting’ will occur and on what properties.
> So point being, it’s not made up and it’s not hunting.
> 
> Do you employ a wildlife biologist to inform you the number of does that need to be removed for the ‘proper’ buck to doe ratio....or are you just winging it?


But you said they put out corn... So a wildlife biologist ok's putting out corn to concentrate deer that might have CWD to shoot them????????????

And no, I dont need too.... *** does that have to do with corn or no corn? The man uses the wrong words, and weird counter arguments...


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

EJP1234 said:


> But you said they put out corn... So a wildlife biologist ok's putting out corn to concentrate deer that might have CWD to shoot them????????????
> 
> And no, I dont need too.... *** does that have to do with corn or no corn? The man uses the wrong words, and weird counter arguments...




You’re confusing yourself and none of this matters anyway as the poll was a tie lol!

Illinois DNR dumps corn, sets up and shoots the deer that feed on the pile.
Simple, but not hunting....kinda like you setting up on corn and killing your record 17 deer.
It’s not hunting, but it’s certainly killing.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Lets start a new poll. Which foot do you put the first sock on; right or left?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

newview said:


> Lets start a new poll. Which foot do you put the first sock on; right or left?


The right. 

If you do the left first you obviously don’t know how to dress yourself.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

spike camp said:


> You’re confusing yourself and none of this matters anyway as the poll was a tie lol!
> 
> Illinois DNR dumps corn, sets up and shoots the deer that feed on the pile.
> Simple, but not hunting....kinda like you setting up on corn and killing your record 17 deer.
> It’s not hunting, but it’s certainly killing.


Maybe to the "Spike Camp Dictionary" where the word poaching means something different than what the standard american language uses... Because the definition of hunt is: to catch or kill game for sport or food.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

spike camp said:


> ...kinda like you setting up on corn and killing your record 17 deer.
> It’s not hunting, but it’s certainly killing.


Nailed it!


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Nailed it!


Did that tape measure shrink yet?? 

How did those deer taste you killed the "holy" way... Oh thats right you kill for bone and dont eat deer...


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

EJP1234 said:


> Maybe to the "Spike Camp Dictionary" where the word poaching means something different than what the standard american language uses... Because the definition of hunt is: to catch or kill game for sport or food.



Hey man, I’m not downing on you for being the whack master.
17 deer of a corn pile is quite an accomplishment.

So you just donate all that meat??


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

EJP1234 said:


> Did that tape measure shrink yet??
> 
> How did those deer taste you killed the "holy" way... Oh thats right you kill for bone and dont eat deer...


It gets consumed,my dog loves it.saves me on dog food


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

EJP1234 said:


> Unlike you who kills just to kill.. As you said "for the bone"... And doesnt eat them.. All of these deer are consumed by the family. I have unlimited archery tags, and 10 per firearm season... We are way over populated on does.


Reading your post you seem to be in it to meet some kind of record. Your only 4 short of last years *Record*of 17 according to your post. Your family consumes 1.5 deer a month. Not saying you don’t,,but That’s a lot of venison per week.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Billy H said:


> Reading your post you seem to be in it to meet some kind of record. Your only 4 short of last years *Record*of 17 according to your post. Your family consumes 1.5 deer a month. Not saying you don’t,,but That’s a lot of venison per week.


Billy you didnt know??? The more deer you kill the better hunter you are.....


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Billy you didnt know??? The more deer you kill the better hunter you are.....


Oh oh oh that’s right. What was I thinking. This guy must be good!!


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

Why wouldn't you use corn? I always have a few hundred pounds in reserve and I mix in a few bags of A-cornhole Rage.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> So you chase your elk quarry in CO to death in a loin cloth and barefoot, killing them with your own teeth?


You mean you don't!!! you mid westerners 



pbuck said:


> The right.
> 
> If you do the left first you obviously don’t know how to dress yourself.


No no no it depends on the day of the week and the moon cycle as to which you put on first 

interesting poll results considering that most states don't allow baiting


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

300 lbs a week on Friday bet on it!


----------



## ldcoyle (Jan 25, 2011)

Hunt private...no baiting (corn or otherwise). Anyone who cares knows that corn is bad for the deer....digestive problems, CWD exposure.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

ravensgait said:


> You mean you don't!!! you mid westerners
> 
> 
> No no no it depends on the day of the week and the moon cycle as to which you put on first
> ...




The poll has been skewed by spite voters....do it again!


----------



## snapper tapper (Aug 5, 2009)

Funny how so many negative comments from people that sent allowed in their state. And have needed hunted a state that allows it. I don't mean Kansas, I'm talking about slither states where it's a must. If it's legal up to you. No different than fields food plots or minerals. Is corning a half mile of a sense to a corn pile ?


----------



## abaptiste (Nov 17, 2015)

Here in Central Florida we use corn feeders. Swamp is too think to get into and stalk. Even with corn feeders, we’re lucky to see a deer 25% of the time. There’s a reason some states allow it and some don’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

i wouldnt loose any sleep if baiting was banned country wide. I think it overall it is detrimental to both wildlife and hunting.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

abaptiste said:


> Here in Central Florida we use corn feeders. Swamp is too think to get into and stalk. Even with corn feeders, we’re lucky to see a deer 25% of the time. There’s a reason some states allow it and some don’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Are you suggesting that the states that allow baiting do so because it’s more difficult to kill deer in those states?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

The only reason baiting is legal is to cater to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

trial153 said:


> the only reason baiting is legal is to cater to the lowest common denominator.


boom!


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

trial153 said:


> The only reason baiting is legal is to cater to the lowest common denominator.


lol ouch---Where I go in florida you can treestand on travel coridors n such? I dont know about south florida--


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

SBjanderson said:


> Mr. Don Mealey's got the idea, some is directed to mostly mineral licks but I would venture to guess he has the same feelings towards baiting. I would like to shake this mans hand some day!
> 
> https://youtu.be/oPw9vLB7lp8?t=15m40s
> 
> I set it up to start right before he gets REAL Passionate, watch till the end.


Idk, last time I saw this guy he was pretty s*%t faced!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearedbydeer (Dec 1, 2010)

I used to live in Ohio they allow baiting on private land. there's some guys that kill huge bucks over a pile a corn. All they say is hey it's legal you'll never hear one of them say hey it's admirable

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

I love all the people that claim baiting is just for lazy people, but hunt over a food plot or a farm field or a patch of oaks. Either way you're huntiing a food source, some people don't have a food source on their hunting land so they make one. I'm not much of a fan of baiting, but I'm not going to attack anyone for how they choose to hunt as long as it's legal. 

Just another case where we all need to stick instead of argue with one another 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scraghorn (Feb 12, 2011)

Reasons for feeding
Deer seem to like it (tree leaves and briers get old)
Fill my trail cam
See what deer are in my area
Help me get a perspective on my buck to doe ratio
Help with shed hunting
Give me something to do in the cold winter months
If my neighbors are feeding, I would be a fool not to

I generally don't start until December and don't hunt directly over the feed sites, as my trail cams generally reveal that their are no shooters using the feeder and if they do show it's usually well after dark.


----------



## marc_groleau (Aug 18, 2007)

wi_drenxl said:


> I love all the people that claim baiting is just for lazy people, but hunt over a food plot or a farm field or a patch of oaks. Either way you're huntiing a food source, some people don't have a food source on their hunting land so they make one.


Comparison to oak groves is a lame argument. They are a natural part of the eco system. The only true comparison would be dumping a few hundred pounds of acorns on the ground where they don’t grow naturally. Now that’s comparable. Otherwise just an argument that makes baiters feel justified.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Theres baiters and theres hunters,pick whats best for you and your abilities


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Same for me here in Georgia. Everyone has their own opinion and can hunt however they like...it really is comical to me how guys will argue against one thing and for another...everything we use to hunt gives us an advantage, it is just degrees of advantage...people hunt over water holes in Africa, or hang a corpse in a tree to hunt a lion, or put a barrel of garbage out for a bear...you get up in the air 25 ft., use scent free wash, shoot a marvel of technology in a bow, much of it aerospace level materials and dampening, and so on...if guys don't like to hunt over food, don't do it...reminds me of the elitist fly fisherman who turn their nose up at anyone using a traditional rig and bait...like that isn't fishing...I don't know why hunters can't just get along and argue about something that matters...at least people are getting outside and hunting, and not sitting inside on their laptop perusing AT... 


scraghorn said:


> Reasons for feeding
> Deer seem to like it (tree leaves and briers get old)
> Fill my trail cam
> See what deer are in my area
> ...


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

None of the good bowhunters I know personally sit over a pile of corn. I can see why some might in certain situations where you don't have much land and bad habitat but most are just lazy and don't know how to hunt or have any skill.


----------



## midwesthunter61 (Dec 31, 2017)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Billy you didnt know??? The more deer you kill the better hunter you are.....


Guess you dont have to worry about quality there .


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Same for me here in Georgia. Everyone has their own opinion and can hunt however they like...it really is comical to me how guys will argue against one thing and for another...everything we use to hunt gives us an advantage, it is just degrees of advantage...people hunt over water holes in Africa, or hang a corpse in a tree to hunt a lion, or put a barrel of garbage out for a bear...you get up in the air 25 ft., use scent free wash, shoot a marvel of technology in a bow, much of it aerospace level materials and dampening, and so on...if guys don't like to hunt over food, don't do it...reminds me of the elitist fly fisherman who turn their nose up at anyone using a traditional rig and bait...like that isn't fishing...I don't know why hunters can't just get along and argue about something that matters...at least people are getting outside and hunting, and not sitting inside on their laptop perusing AT...


That's how I see it too, and the fly fisherman comparison seems like a good one


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Cannot we all just get along?............:mg:


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

I just laugh at the high and mighty that talk down to baiters yet use trail cams to watch every move of the deer. They are a huge advantage over deer.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> ..reminds me of the elitist fly fisherman who turn their nose up at anyone using a traditional rig and bait...like that isn't fishing...


I don’t know about fly fishing , but yes using live bait is for guys that aren’t very good fisherman. :set1_fishing:


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

zap said:


> Cannot we all just get along?............:mg:


kinda hard zap. when the poll is closer than the nfls instant replay .


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

whyatt said:


> kinda hard zap. when the poll is closer than the nfls instant replay .


It is ez for me to accept that half the forum voted wrong.....:wink:

Some folks have just lost their way...and gone over to the Dark Side.

:lol:


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

zap said:


> Cannot we all just get along?............:mg:


I thought we were getting along.....


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

That may be, and it probably depends on where you live. In Kansas, where they have a ton of food, the outfitters feed like crazy on the leased land...we didn't do that growing up there, but it happens now...and "good" bowhunters pay a lot of money to hunt those leases these days...

In Georgia, if you don't have food you are toast. Since the land here is managed for timber, the timber companies lease it out for hunting...and that means that there are probably literally hundreds if not thousands of hunt clubs feeding deer...so if you don't have some food, whether plots, acorns, corn, minerals etc. the adjoining lands are getting more traffic. I don't really like it, but you kind of don't have a choice in Georgia.

I don't hunt over corn, because it is illegal and I never have...but I do try and feed and place minerals so I can pattern and see the deer...and I try and feed all of the animals...birds, turkeys, etc.



dnv23 said:


> None of the good bowhunters I know personally sit over a pile of corn. I can see why some might in certain situations where you don't have much land and bad habitat but most are just lazy and don't know how to hunt or have any skill.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Can we not all...etc.


zap said:


> Cannot we all just get along?............:mg:


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

I try and feed all of the animals...birds, turkeys, etc. Ks Bowhunter 


well said . im gonna continue taking apples to the animals long into spring ... keep em fat !


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I thought we were getting along.....


Me too

We all aren't going to see things the same way, not a big deal. I just hope we have each other's back on issues that matter.

I have my doubts, but nothing we can do about it. There is a lot of hunting diversity in this country, we all have our perspective on it.... it's all just opinions.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Can we not all...etc.


That way changes the meaning.....:lol:


----------



## midwesthunter61 (Dec 31, 2017)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I thought we were getting along.....


After thinking of joining AT for a long time , finally did it , very true what a few of my friends said about AT . One big happy family !


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

midwesthunter61 said:


> After thinking of joining AT for a long time , finally did it , very true what a few of my friends said about AT . One big happy family !


Welcome!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

midwesthunter61 said:


> After thinking of joining AT for a long time , finally did it , very true what a few of my friends said about AT . One big happy family !


:welcomesign::welcomesign::welcomesign::grouphug:


----------



## dadjr (Jul 19, 2008)

HA HA, what a bunch of hypocrites. Why don't all you high and mightys go back to stick bows and loin cloths. Let's just throw away those high tech carbon fiber bows, fiber optic bow sights, carbon fiber arrows, trigger releases, tree stands, scent killers, special laundry detergent and dryer sheets, high dollar food plot seed, John Deer tractors to till that food plot,etc., etc., Now that's hunting! Throw away those high tech camo outfits and hunt like real men! Better yet, hunt with a coonskin hat and a deerskin jacket and use spears! Again, a bunch of self righteous hypocrites badmouthing bait on this thread.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

dadjr said:


> HA HA, what a bunch of hypocrites. Why don't all you high and mightys go back to stick bows and loin cloths. Let's just throw away those high tech carbon fiber bows, fiber optic bow sights, carbon fiber arrows, trigger releases, tree stands, scent killers, special laundry detergent and dryer sheets, high dollar food plot seed, John Deer tractors to till that food plot,etc., etc., Now that's hunting! Throw away those high tech camo outfits and hunt like real men! Better yet, hunt with a coonskin hat and a deerskin jacket and use spears! Again, a bunch of self righteous hypocrites badmouthing bait on this thread.


Don't tell me you started off 2018 by reading this whole thread......


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

dadjr said:


> HA HA, what a bunch of hypocrites. Why don't all you high and mightys go back to stick bows and loin cloths. Let's just throw away those high tech carbon fiber bows, fiber optic bow sights, carbon fiber arrows, trigger releases, tree stands, scent killers, special laundry detergent and dryer sheets, high dollar food plot seed, John Deer tractors to till that food plot,etc., etc., Now that's hunting! Throw away those high tech camo outfits and hunt like real men! Better yet, hunt with a coonskin hat and a deerskin jacket and use spears! Again, a bunch of self righteous hypocrites badmouthing bait on this thread.


So, I guess your a baiter?

:wink:


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

dadjr said:


> HA HA, what a bunch of hypocrites. Why don't all you high and mightys go back to stick bows and loin cloths. Let's just throw away those high tech carbon fiber bows, fiber optic bow sights, carbon fiber arrows, trigger releases, tree stands, scent killers, special laundry detergent and dryer sheets, high dollar food plot seed, John Deer tractors to till that food plot,etc., etc., Now that's hunting! Throw away those high tech camo outfits and hunt like real men! Better yet, hunt with a coonskin hat and a deerskin jacket and use spears! Again, a bunch of self righteous hypocrites badmouthing bait on this thread.


corn tosser right here ^^


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

dadjr said:


> HA HA, what a bunch of hypocrites. Why don't all you high and mightys go back to stick bows and loin cloths. Let's just throw away those high tech carbon fiber bows, fiber optic bow sights, carbon fiber arrows, trigger releases, tree stands, scent killers, special laundry detergent and dryer sheets, high dollar food plot seed, John Deer tractors to till that food plot,etc., etc., Now that's hunting! Throw away those high tech camo outfits and hunt like real men! Better yet, hunt with a coonskin hat and a deerskin jacket and use spears! Again, a bunch of self righteous hypocrites badmouthing bait on this thread.



Difference is, none of that necessarily helps a ‘hunter’ kill deer except for tree stands and plots which in my experience are not hunted over.
We have multiple clover plots on our 1200 acre farm...but it’s to influence does to want to stay on the property...and we shoot very few does if at all.

A pile of corn, helps an animal killer...kill animals more easily, but it’s not hunting.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

What do u mean spike camp?? So a faster arrow dosent help misjudged yardages? Scent killer dosent help eliminate human scents helping u get closer to deer? And food plots don't bring deer in?? Sorry guys just don't buy that it dosent benefit u in killing deer


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

jacobh said:


> What do u mean spike camp?? So a faster arrow dosent help misjudged yardages? Scent killer dosent help eliminate human scents helping u get closer to deer? And food plots don't bring deer in?? Sorry guys just don't buy that it dosent benefit u in killing deer


No...
A faster arrow does not help kill animals for a hunter.
Plenty of examples of women and youths killing deer with very, very slow speed.

Scent blocking clothing and products do nothing, so no again there.

And no, plots don’t kill deer if you don’t hunt over them.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Seriously, y’all corn tossers don’t get it do you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

How is that walking on water and parting the sea stuff? Must be cool...  



spike camp said:


> Difference is, none of that necessarily helps a ‘hunter’ kill deer except for tree stands and plots which in my experience are not hunted over.
> We have multiple clover plots on our 1200 acre farm...but it’s to influence does to want to stay on the property...and we shoot very few does if at all.
> 
> A pile of corn, helps an animal killer...kill animals more easily, but it’s not hunting.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

dadjr said:


> HA HA, what a bunch of hypocrites. Why don't all you high and mightys go back to stick bows and loin cloths. Let's just throw away those high tech carbon fiber bows, fiber optic bow sights, carbon fiber arrows, trigger releases, tree stands, scent killers, special laundry detergent and dryer sheets, high dollar food plot seed, John Deer tractors to till that food plot,etc., etc., Now that's hunting! Throw away those high tech camo outfits and hunt like real men! Better yet, hunt with a coonskin hat and a deerskin jacket and use spears! Again, a bunch of self righteous hypocrites badmouthing bait on this thread.


What an original post. I’ve never seen things put in that perspective before.,
,
,
,
,
,
,,
,
,
,
,
,Much !


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> How is that walking on water and parting the sea stuff? Must be cool...


No fake stories here bro...just the facts.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

spike camp said:


> No...
> A faster arrow does not help kill animals for a hunter.
> Plenty of examples of women and youths killing deer with very, very slow speed.
> 
> ...


You aren't saying a compound is just as hard to kill a deer with as a recurve are you?

I have been shooting a recurve the past couple years, and I still cannot responsibly hunt with it, and all I am trying to accomplish is 20 yd consistency.

Compounds absolutely help, I would say more than anything mentioned in this thread when compared to stick bows.

I could hunt at about 12 yds with my recurve currently, and I taught my buddy to shoot a compound in an afternoon, he could have killed a deer at 30yds the following morning without issue.

Compounds are a YUGE benefit to us, if they weren't allowed, this site would have about 300 members, and I would have no competition during archery season :wink:


----------



## LONG RANGE (Sep 3, 2014)

So if you hunt a cut corn field where the farmer ran 3-4 bushels on the ground because he over filled the truck, are you suppose to stop hunting the field until the corn is gone? Or if you shoot a deer in that field does that make you a corn tosser? Almost every field here has some corn in it that was spilled! How is that different? I might add I’ve killed 5 deer this year and none over bait.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

LONG RANGE said:


> So if you hunt a cut corn field where the farmer ran 3-4 bushels on the ground because he over filled the truck, are you suppose to stop hunting the field until the corn is gone? Or if you shoot a deer in that field does that make you a corn tosser? Almost every field here has some corn in it that was spilled! How is that different? I might add I’ve killed 5 deer this year and none over bait.


Depending on WHERE the farmer spilled the corn it may be worthless to try and hunt it. Maybe it’s in the middle of a big field, maybe it’s in a place the wind swirls all the time, maybe you can’t get to it without busting all the deer out every time. 

On the other hand I can take my bucket of corn a place it precisely where it needs to be. I can control nearly everything to make it so I can hunt it and if I put the corn in a feeder with a timer I can even control what time they’ll show up. Big difference.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> You aren't saying a compound is just as hard to kill a deer with as a recurve are you?
> 
> I have been shooting a recurve the past couple years, and I still cannot responsibly hunt with it, and all I am trying to accomplish is 20 yd consistency.
> 
> ...





Clearly there are vast advantages of a compound vs trad gear....but that’s not the topic.

What I’m saying is, the style of bow or the speed of the chosen bow a HUNTER carries into the woods does not help that HUNTER get closer to or have better shot opportunities.
The HUNTER, regardless of weapon carried must still make the right moves.

A corn tosser, well...not so much.
Just dump and wait.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

I guess that joke was lost on the audience...bro...



spike camp said:


> No fake stories here bro...just the facts.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Yea u can kill with slow arrows but let's face it if your 5 yds off u miss with slow arrows fast arrows u still kill. That's a advantage!!


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

jacobh said:


> Yea u can kill with slow arrows but let's face it if your 5 yds off u miss with slow arrows fast arrows u still kill. That's a advantage!!


Think about it...
Say the deer is at 30 but I misjudged and used my 35 and I have a fast ass bow....high miss!!

Ok, your turn lol.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't hunt over corn, never have, and it is illegal here, but I have hunted over cut corn fields. Really pretty much no difference, except the deer move around randomly, and you still have to know their trails, and do everything else right to get a buck, especially a big one. Those guys complaining about "baiters", I would bet, use calls, hunt scrapes, use blinds, carry a fake deer around, use turkey decoys, hunt over a waterhole in Africa, hunt over a carcass, etc. I bet you ride a horse into your elk camp. Why not snowshoe on decks you made? The horse doesn't make it easier to kill an elk? Sure it does, because you would not be where you are if you had to get there on your own. Again I don't hunt over corn, have no interest in killing a bear with its head in a barrel, or killing a lion feeding on a carcass. But killing a big buck is hard, corn or no corn...a doe maybe, but I can kill those easily anyway...I'm just happy people are hunting, as long as it is legal and ethical, and using good conservation practices...all that really matters is are you working hard at improving and taking care of the environment and our herd...


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I guess that joke was lost on the audience...bro...


I guess I don’t like to be compared to fake religious people, but if you want to compare me to Jesus or Moses of whatever that’ll work I suppose.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

35 at 30 I still kill. Slow bow 35 at 30 yes u shoot over. Again it's a moot point. We all take advantage of easier ways to kill deer whether it's bait or accessories. Too many think they work harder or are better then others they just can't see that their really no different



QUOTE=spike camp;1106849665]Think about it...
Say the deer is at 30 but I misjudged and used my 35 and I have a fast ass bow....high miss!!

Ok, your turn lol.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

spike camp said:


> Clearly there are vast advantages of a compound vs trad gear....but that’s not the topic.
> 
> What I’m saying is, the style of bow or the speed of the chosen bow a HUNTER carries into the woods does not help that HUNTER get closer to or have better shot opportunities.
> The HUNTER, regardless of weapon carried must still make the right moves.
> ...


The hunter has to make more and better “right moves” to get with 20 yards than he does to get within 60 yards


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

spike camp said:


> Clearly there are vast advantages of a compound vs trad gear....but that’s not the topic.
> 
> What I’m saying is, the style of bow or the speed of the chosen bow a HUNTER carries into the woods does not help that HUNTER get closer to or have better shot opportunities.
> The HUNTER, regardless of weapon carried must still make the right moves.
> ...


Gotcha, makes sense.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Adamsdjr said:


> The hunter has to make more and better “right moves” to get with 20 yards than he does to get within 60 yards


All my shooting is generally inside 30, so i do agree with spike on the point he is trying to make


----------



## Liveoutdoors24 (Oct 16, 2015)

spike camp said:


> Difference is, none of that necessarily helps a ‘hunter’ kill deer except for tree stands and plots which in my experience are not hunted over.
> We have multiple clover plots on our 1200 acre farm...but it’s to influence does to want to stay on the property...and we shoot very few does if at all.
> 
> A pile of corn, helps an animal killer...kill animals more easily, but it’s not hunting.


Wow 1200 acres with multiple plots!!! Your venison costs you so much more money than a baiters. Just shows that you have to spend alot of money to be a real hunter. Im jealous that my only options to hunt are field edges or oak flats.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> Wow 1200 acres with multiple plots!!! Your venison costs you so much more money than a baiters. Just shows that you have to spend alot of money to be a real hunter. Im jealous that my only options to hunt are field edges or oak flats.


I hunt this farm basically for free...it’s a sweet deal for sure and like I mentioned,we don’t sit over the clover.
We prefer to actually HUNT.

My damn NR tag is what’s expensive


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Do u hunt the trails leading to the clover?


----------



## fearedbydeer (Dec 1, 2010)

Hunting deer over a pile of corn is admirable. Especially if you're teaching kids that's what deer hunting is. Bust a Trail through the wilderness with your quad put piles of corn out sit there with a crossbow now that's admirable.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

jacobh said:


> Do u hunt the trails leading to the clover?


The clover is only 2-3 years old so there are not heavily established trails necessarily...
Even if there were, I’m not sure I’d set up a stand on one of them.

I did forget about one stand overlooking one of the clover plots. Great stand, on the edge of a big swamp so the bucks come busting outta the swamp, scent checking for does and then hit the timber.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

A lot of AT guys woulda showed up to goose hunt today and left i guess since we hunted an impound... And we busted them up!! Love me some corn!!


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

fearedbydeer said:


> Hunting deer over a pile of corn is admirable. Especially if you're teaching kids that's what deer hunting is. Bust a Trail through the wilderness with your quad put piles of corn out sit there with a crossbow now that's admirable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


The only thing more admirable is sitting in a tree stand in a white oak tree. No deer can resist freshly dropping white oak acorns. Not really hunting when you stack the odds so much in your favor &#55358;&#56592;


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I admire folks who stay true to their beliefs, even when they believe in the wrong things......:lol:

Happy New Year @ Keepitreal.....


----------



## marc_groleau (Aug 18, 2007)

Adamsdjr said:


> The only thing more admirable is sitting in a tree stand in a white oak tree. No deer can resist freshly dropping white oak acorns. Not really hunting when you stack the odds so much in your favor ��


When you can sit in the hardwoods in a tree that drops corn kernels it will be the same. Until then it’s only comparable in the mind of bait sitters who have only this nonsensical, convoluted argument to offer.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

marc_groleau said:


> When you can sit in the hardwoods in a tree that drops corn kernels it will be the same. Until then it’s only comparable in the mind of bait sitters who have only this nonsensical, convoluted argument to offer.


When you start hunting with a long bow from the ground your holier than thou approach will make more sense. Have a great new year and join me in supporting all hunters, even those that hunt over corn feeders, food plots, oak flats, with compound bows, crossbows, shotguns and rifles.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

I absolutely love the argument that hunting does or near an oak dropping acorns is baiting...
With that backwards ass logic, you basically can’t walk into the woods with out being a baiter!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

No it's a food source in a small area is the argument


----------



## smokeaterhunt (Jan 1, 2018)

To the OP: We use corn early season and trails/bedding areas late season.


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

Adamsdjr said:


> The only thing more admirable is sitting in a tree stand in a white oak tree. No deer can resist freshly dropping white oak acorns. Not really hunting when you stack the odds so much in your favor ��


Which Oak tree would you recommend I sit over? I know which Corn pile.
View attachment 6349961


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

jacobh said:


> No it's a food source in a small area is the argument


Two thirds of the master baiters on this thread have compared acorns and does to a pile of corn so no...it’s not a food source in a small area argument.


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

Yep.. Sitting Acorns for me is just like sitting a pile of Corn. I have 20,000 corn piles spread around here.
View attachment 6349967


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

adr1601 said:


> Which Oak tree would you recommend I sit over? I know which Corn pile.
> View attachment 6349961


If acorns are dropping there is no corn feeder or pile of corn that will see any deer eating there, so pick the feeder with the best view.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

adr1601 said:


> Which Oak tree would you recommend I sit over? I know which Corn pile.
> View attachment 6349961


Apparently you know the right trees judging from all that sausage you’ve been cranking out. Lol!


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

pbuck said:


> Apparently you know the right trees judging from all that sausage you’ve been cranking out. Lol!


On that note.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol! You need some corn bread to go with all that. [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

U guys crack me up!!! Never knew how much intelligence it really took to be a "hunter"


----------



## jager69 (Oct 5, 2014)

[[/B] No reason for PETA anymore! We can just fight each other!


----------



## fearedbydeer (Dec 1, 2010)

I always thought that if I hike in and I killed a big buck sitting in Oaks on an acorn food source that it was just classic good old-fashioned bow hunting . And some masturbators would say Oh no you're wrong. They probably busted Trail through the Wilderness with their quad they got some noisy Ass spin feeder throwing corn on a timer. All they ever say is it's legal you'll never hear them say it's admirable

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

jacobh said:


> U guys crack me up!!! Never knew how much intelligence it really took to be a "hunter"


Don’t ask the questions, if you can’t handle the truth!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Who can't handle the truth?? What question did I ask??? Man testy aren't we??? Facts are u use things to benefit u and see no issue with it u til someone does something that u don't like then their not hunters


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

U guys feel almighty because u can walk into the woods find a thicket with trails coming out going to a food source and sit on it. It's not brain surgery as much as u want it to be. Hunting really is not that hard u don't need to be a rocket scientist to do it


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

fearedbydeer said:


> I always thought that if I hike in and I killed a big buck sitting in Oaks on an acorn food source that it was just classic good old-fashioned bow hunting . And some masturbators would say Oh no you're wrong. They probably busted Trail through the Wilderness with their quad they got some noisy Ass spin feeder throwing corn on a timer. All they ever say is it's legal you'll never hear them say it's admirable
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


So now a guy cant use a UTV/Quad for hunting! Is it OK if you drive to your hunting area or do you hike from your house? If it is OK to drive how far must one park away from their hunting area so that the hike in makes it a classic hunt? 

jager69 is right, “no need for PETA anymore! We can just fight each other”


----------



## fearedbydeer (Dec 1, 2010)

There's too many of those ugly quad Trails going through the woods already don't start any more of them you can use the ones that are there stay on the trail stay out of the woods don't tear the woods up its ugly.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Okay, question for "baiter haters" (my new lingo) what are your thoughts on hunting ground blinds for antelope over a water hole? Same as baiting or different?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Trying some corn for this years winter bow season. Haven't hunted it yet, and I'm sure it's all gone again, but here is what I found so far. It gets expensive, 50lbs needs to be replenished every 2-3 days once they find it. It's a pain going up a mountain with 50lbs on your back. I guess that's why most baiters are baiting in there back yards, and why I don't see another bow hunter anymore in the woods. The deer prefer the oaks where the corn is over all the other oaks. The 7pt and 8pt I had on camera around 6:45 am the first day, started coming earlier at 3-4am, then at midnight. Even the spikes changed from daylight to coming in around midnight with the other bucks. Then the daytime pics of doe ended. Maybe it's different if they grew up on a feeder, but they get spooked here when you keep leaving scent behind while dumping corn, and it's not natural to the area. I'll try sitting there a couple times, but I'll probably end up following tracks in the snow to see where they are heading to bed, then try to surprise them where they won't expect it. So far it's been a waste of money and has changed the deer's habit for the worse.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

roosiebull said:


> Okay, question for "baiter haters" (my new lingo) what are your thoughts on hunting ground blinds for antelope over a water hole? Same as baiting or different?


I wouldnt do it,nor would i bear hunt


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

jacobh said:


> U guys feel almighty because u can walk into the woods find a thicket with trails coming out going to a food source and sit on it. It's not brain surgery as much as u want it to be. Hunting really is not that hard u don't need to be a rocket scientist to do it


I personally think any butt hole can kill a Whitetail so I honestly do not believe it is that difficult....but after 30 pages of BS difficulty is not remotely the topic at hand.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> Okay, question for "baiter haters" (my new lingo) what are your thoughts on hunting ground blinds for antelope over a water hole? Same as baiting or different?


Natural water hole?


----------



## PhillyED (Dec 31, 2014)

h20fwler said:


> the "myth" that mature bucks wont come to a feeder or are spooked by the activity of feeding is just false. That said minimal disturbance in a hunting area is very important, i am very low impact on my places.
> I feed year round have for decades, i also plant all kinds of fruit and nut trees, food plots, bedding cover, dig ponds and keep mineral sites...i get more of a kick out of developing habitat and holding all kinds of wildlife on my farms than i do in killing these days. I'm still into sticking an arrow into a nice old buck but i don't have anything to prove anymore, i would much rather see one of my boys kill it.
> I don't care how anyone else hunts or with what it's their own personal choice, as long as they aren't trespassing on me they can hunt however they please.


x2.......................


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

So planting food plots and fruit trees are considered baiting since it didn't grow naturally?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

spike camp said:


> Natural water hole?


Yeah, natural, but you know game will be forced to visit a very small spot, and you set up on that spot.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I wouldnt do it,nor would i bear hunt


Why wouldn't you bear hunt?


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

roosiebull said:


> Why wouldn't you bear hunt?


A baited bear hunt


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> Yeah, natural, but you know game will be forced to visit a very small spot, and you set up on that spot.


Is setting up on a wallow same as baiting?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> A baited bear hunt


Lots of non baited bear hunting to do. I love hunting bear, all spot and stalk, going to call some this year. I called in 2 this past spring calling for lions with lion vocals.

I don't particularly like killing bear, but I love to hunt them.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

spike camp said:


> Is setting up on a wallow same as baiting?


I don't know, I think a water hole is more of a necessary commodity than a wallow in context I would think. I'm asking because I don't have any concept of any of that. I generally spot and stalk, ambush, or call.... I don't employ any sitting around strategies, not because I think less of it, but I'm familiar with being mobile and improvise. 

I'm going to do some pronghorn hunting in the near future, and will likely stick to what I know, just curious


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Naturally occurring water hole= not bait.
Man made water hole= bait.

Just Like the guys that park their butts on water tanks for Elk in desert SW...
Boring as F and absolutely zero actual HUNTING skills involved...just like hunting over a pile of corn for Whitetails.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

spike camp said:


> Naturally occurring water hole= not bait.
> Man made water hole= bait.
> 
> Just Like the guys that park their butts on water tanks for Elk in desert SW...
> Boring as F and absolutely zero actual HUNTING skills involved...just like hunting over a pile of corn for Whitetails.


I have heard of people hunting guzzlers, it's always looked at as bad form, and I think illegal in some spots. That does seem like a chicken**** way to hunt, over a water source in place to help wildlife during times they need it... not setting a very good example of stuards of the land.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

looks challenging


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

trial153 said:


> looks challenging


All about balance:wink:


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

roosiebull said:


> I have heard of people hunting guzzlers, it's always looked at as bad form, and I think illegal in some spots. That does seem like a chicken**** way to hunt, over a water source in place to help wildlife during times they need it... not setting a very good example of stuards of the land.


I think you and I would get along splendidly,roosie.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh. You are that guy. 


spike camp said:


> Naturally occurring water hole= not bait.
> Man made water hole= bait.
> 
> Just Like the guys that park their butts on water tanks for Elk in desert SW...
> Boring as F and absolutely zero actual HUNTING skills involved...just like hunting over a pile of corn for Whitetails.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Oh. You are that guy.


Moses?
Yeah, I heard he has some skills too.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

fearedbydeer said:


> I always thought that if I hike in and I killed a big buck sitting in Oaks on an acorn food source that it was just classic good old-fashioned bow hunting . And some masturbators would say Oh no you're wrong. They probably busted Trail through the Wilderness with their quad they got some noisy Ass spin feeder throwing corn on a timer. All they ever say is it's legal you'll never hear them say it's admirable
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


lol you and those with your take on this don't seem to get it, no one died and left you to decide what is and what isn't . 
I hunt off horses a whole lot is that cheating in your book ? I could take the attitude that being out west and not using tree stands that, those who say do more than half their hunting in tree stands are in no way hunters lol Point being hunt how you want and have respect for how others choose to hunt .

When it comes down to it we need to support each other but we don't ...........


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

We make the call....you make the shot!!!!

LMAO!!!!


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

I actually have 3 tree stands up . but next season imma hunt the ground till the deer force me into the stands . keep a fresh spot ready in different locations , and all will be baited when their time is due .


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Mapping out trails and natural food sources for tomorrow's hunt


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

How about sitting in a apple tree and kicking the apples out of the tree? Bait? Or no bait?? U know since they didn't naturally fall off the tree




spike camp said:


> Naturally occurring water hole= not bait.
> Man made water hole= bait.
> 
> Just Like the guys that park their butts on water tanks for Elk in desert SW...
> Boring as F and absolutely zero actual HUNTING skills involved...just like hunting over a pile of corn for Whitetails.


----------



## midwesthunter61 (Dec 31, 2017)

Was wondering how many guys have shot a 170'+ off of bait ??


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I've never seen a 170" buck on or off bait in my state. I have seen some real nice bucks on corn though. Again though this isn't about trophys it's about hunting over bait. I don't really care about antlers


----------



## midwesthunter61 (Dec 31, 2017)

jacobh said:


> I've never seen a 170" buck on or off bait in my state. I have seen some real nice bucks on corn though. Again though this isn't about trophys it's about hunting over bait. I don't really care about antlers


Relax, I was just asking a question . After only a few days on this site and after reading a bunch of threads , seems like ever single thread turns into a big pissing match .


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

jacobh said:


> How about sitting in a apple tree and kicking the apples out of the tree? Bait? Or no bait?? U know since they didn't naturally fall off the tree


That would be illegal, and considered baiting.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

But it's a natural food source??? Man too many rules for bait or no bait. So your saying if I climb a oak and the tree shakes a little and acorns fall I'm now hunting over bait? Hhhmmmm bet lots on here hunt over bait then


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I am relaxed all I said was I've never seen a 170" buck in my state but saw nice bucks on corn. How is that not relaxed?????


QUOTE=midwesthunter61;1106856017]Relax, I was just asking a question . After only a few days on this site and after reading a bunch of threads , seems like ever single thread turns into a big pissing match .[/QUOTE]


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

jacobh said:


> But it's a natural food source??? Man too many rules for bait or no bait. So your saying if I climb a oak and the tree shakes a little and acorns fall I'm now hunting over bait? Hhhmmmm bet lots on here hunt over bait then



I don’t make the rules, Jake...I just follow them.

In Colorado,for instance....you can plant an apple tree but it’s illegal to shake the tree and force the apples to drop(or something like that)
Same for say Sundlowers and doves. You can plant the Sunflowers, or hunt a naturally occurring Sunflower parch( if that even exists) but you can not shake the Sunflowers to force the seeds to disburse on the ground.

I know how hard you’re trying, and I appreciate the debate.
It’s not like you and I are going to change our opinions so where do we go from here?
And what’s up with the surgery pic??


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

spike camp said:


> I don’t make the rules, Jake...I just follow them.
> 
> In Colorado,for instance....you can plant an apple tree but it’s illegal to shake the tree and force the apples to drop(or something like that)
> Same for say Sundlowers and doves. You can plant the Sunflowers, or hunt a naturally occurring Sunflower parch( if that even exists) but you can not shake the Sunflowers to force the seeds to disburse on the ground.
> ...


Yeah what is that about??


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Haha look bro i respect u u know I do. Just seems like there's a lot out there and no matter how it's put it could be baiting but guys don't see it that way. Hunting is like brain surgery. Just a little fun was all it was. Anyways like i said it's a fine line. Dig a hole and find a natural spring baiting??? Lol who cares hunt your way and I'll hunt mine as long as we enjoy it who really cares. In this thread I was enjoying myself having fun I hope it was the same. Anyways Good luck and Happy New year


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

What happens if a buck makes a rub on said apple tree, apple falls, he eats it and you shoot him... Is that baiting since the apple didnt naturally fall? These rules are confusing!!


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

jacobh said:


> Haha look bro i respect u u know I do. Just seems like there's a lot out there and no matter how it's put it could be baiting but guys don't see it that way. Hunting is like brain surgery. Just a little fun was all it was. Anyways like i said it's a fine line. Dig a hole and find a natural spring baiting??? Lol who cares hunt your way and I'll hunt mine as long as we enjoy it who really cares. In this thread I was enjoying myself having fun I hope it was the same. Anyways Good luck and Happy New year



I’m good with that,HNY to you too.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

EJP1234 said:


> What happens if a buck makes a rub on said apple tree, apple falls, he eats it and you shoot him... Is that baiting since the apple didnt naturally fall? These rules are confusing!!


That’s a stretch, but no...I would not consider that baiting and neither would Colorado.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

No your own rules are contradictory. Hunting over a water tank is not hunting, but hunting over a water hole they have to visit to survive is...hunting over a cut corn filed is hard stuff, pouring out corn is not hunting...


spike camp said:


> Moses?
> Yeah, I heard he has some skills too.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> No your own rules are contradictory. Hunting over a water tank is not hunting, but hunting over a water hole they have to visit to survive is...hunting over a cut corn filed is hard stuff, pouring out corn is not hunting...


I would say that is his perspective, and you have yours, and I have mine... none of us are more "right" than the other guy. I found myself doing what you are doing in this thread also, trying to make someone else see your perspective... ain't gonna happen, and it's good we all see things a little differently, life would be boring if we all were the same


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> No your own rules are contradictory. Hunting over a water tank is not hunting, but hunting over a water hole they have to visit to survive is...hunting over a cut corn filed is hard stuff, pouring out corn is not hunting...



I’ll clear it up for you, if it helps...

1. Sitting over a water tank is not hunting and it is baiting.
2. Sitting over a naturally occurring water hole is not baiting and I haven’t given my opinion as to whether or not I feel it’s hunting.
3. I never mentioned one word(that I recall) about hunting a picked ag field.
4. Hunting over a pile of corn is not hunting and it is baiting.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't bait, and don't really care to hunt that way, and I'm not trying to get anyone to change their mind...I do find it comical how critical, and inconsistent, ATers can be...hell just get outside with your kids and family and hunt, if you don't think hunting over corn is for you don't do it...but if a guy is sitting over corn with his 10 year-old to kill some meat for the freezer and teaching the child about hunting, it is still hunting...hitting a deer with a car is not hunting. Hitting them with anything else you have to manage is...I don't do it, because it is illegal and FOR ME it isn't as fun...I like trying to fool big bucks using as little advantage as possible...but let's be honest, we have SO MANY advantages besides corn that it is really just degrees...personally, I would not hunt over a water hole in Africa...and shoot off sticks...but some consider that hunting...and it is just not difficult hunting...to each his own...



roosiebull said:


> I would say that is his perspective, and you have yours, and I have mine... none of us are more "right" than the other guy. I found myself doing what you are doing in this thread also, trying to make someone else see your perspective... ain't gonna happen, and it's good we all see things a little differently, life would be boring if we all were the same


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

SO is 2 hunting and is 3 hunting?



spike camp said:


> I’ll clear it up for you, if it helps...
> 
> 1. Sitting over a water tank is not hunting and it is baiting.
> 2. Sitting over a naturally occurring water hole is not baiting and I haven’t given my opinion as to whether or not I feel it’s hunting.
> ...


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm having a hard time equating a man made water hole to baiting. But, maybe that's because I'm on the East coast and not out in a desert.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Has anyone on AT ever posted a pic of their kill infront of their cornpile? With half of this site using cornpiles im sure many deer are shot with their head in a pile of corn.i dont recall any hero pics with a cornpile in the pic,but maybe i missed them


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Corn pile heros. start a new website.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice...I'm sure they drag them away from any food source before they take the pic or else the baiter haters would taunt them relentlessly. I shall taunt you some more!

True story though, at least a couple of times here in GA in recent memory guys getting all excited and posting pics online with game cameras and bucks have gotten in trouble for baiting within 10 days of the kill, and/or killing it before the season started which was evidenced in the Facebook or forum posts. Smart cats...


palmatedbuck04 said:


> Has anyone on AT ever posted a pic of their kill infront of their cornpile? With half of this site using cornpiles im sure many deer are shot with their head in a pile of corn.i dont recall any hero pics with a cornpile in the pic,but maybe i missed them


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

don't forget your crossbow in the picture either ....wouldn't want anyone to mistake it for archery kill ...lol


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Theme song: Foreigner Juke Box Hero instrumental playing in a loop...


trial153 said:


> Corn pile heros. start a new website.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Theme song: Foreigner Juke Box Hero instrumental playing in a loop...


Just make it easy to set up. After all they arent baiting cause they want a challange.


----------



## Homey16 (Jul 2, 2014)

To all of you that say hunting over bait is not hunting or that it is like shooting fish in a barrel, I ask: Have you ever hunted over bait? If you did, you would probably learn what most of us have. That is that whether you are hunting over bait, or a "natural" (ag field or food plots are not natural by the way) food source, the same hunting principles apply. If the deer see, hear, or smell the hunter, they will not come within range. Baiting does not change this. All baiting really does in slightly change where the deer appear or move. To say it is not hunting makes about as much sense as compound bow hunters saying crossbow hunting is not "archery" or recurve bow hunters saying that same about compound bows, or long bow users similarly criticizing recurve users.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> SO is 2 hunting and is 3 hunting?


I suppose, I’m not sure...would be my reply.

I’ve sat for hours on a wallow before, not really my definition of hunting and definitely not baiting.

As for the picked AG field...am I hunting the spillage or just hunting the edges for a buck looking for does that are feeding out in the field?


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Homey16 said:


> To all of you that say hunting over bait is not hunting or that it is like shooting fish in a barrel, I ask: Have you ever hunted over bait? If you did, you would probably learn what most of us have. That is that whether you are hunting over bait, or a "natural" (ag field or food plots are not natural by the way) food source, the same hunting principles apply. If the deer see, hear, or smell the hunter, they will not come within range. Baiting does not change this. All baiting really does in slightly change where the deer appear or move. To say it is not hunting makes about as much sense as compound bow hunters saying crossbow hunting is not "archery" or recurve bow hunters saying that same about compound bows, or long bow users similarly criticizing recurve users.


Justification at its finest lol.
Bait absolutely changes an animals patterns and natural movements and a crossbow is not even remotely the same as archery.
There...I said it haha!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Just hunting the edges...which as you know, any cut field has remnants of stuff left over that the does are eating...

So hunting over a man made water hole, or a naturally occurring one like they hunt in Africa, is different even though the outcome is identical?



spike camp said:


> I suppose, I’m not sure...would be my reply.
> 
> I’ve sat for hours on a wallow before, not really my definition of hunting and definitely not baiting.
> 
> As for the picked AG field...am I hunting the spillage or just hunting the edges for a buck looking for does that are feeding out in the field?


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

1 of you mentioned photos of deer in the corn pile . while I have seen a few pictures . most of the kills are not even close to the corn . its quite common for deer to stop some where before they get there . or have a few deer come in together . theres no rule that says the shot is gonna be a corn pile shot .


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

I've hunted and shot deer over both natural food sources and baited/mineral sites. 

Here's my experience the action of actually shooting the deer tends to be easier over natural food sources, they're just going about their natural feeding. You tend to see more deer over a bait pile, but actually getting a shot at one (at least a mature one) is a lot harder. When mature deer come into bait they tend to be pretty suspect of things. 

If it were up to I'd do away with baiting, but since it's allowed where I hunt you're almost forced to do something to draw deer to your area because all the surrounding hunters are baiting. I try to acommplish this with food plots and fruit trees (I guess that's baiting according to some people), but after all the food is gone I'm sometimes forced to put out some type of food source because at that point deer have no reason to hang around on my land when all the people hunting around me are dumping 50 pounds of corn every couple days. 

We had a 3 year stretch where baiting was banned where I hunt (unfortunate not well enforced) but I actually preferred that. Now that it's legal again I'm forced to do what I have to if I want to see deer later in the season. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

wi_drenxl said:


> I've hunted and shot deer over both natural food sources and baited/mineral sites.
> 
> Here's my experience the action of actually shooting the deer tends to be easier over natural food sources, they're just going about their natural feeding. You tend to see more deer over a bait pile, but actually getting a shot at one (at least a mature one) is a lot harder. When mature deer come into bait they tend to be pretty suspect of things.
> 
> ...



Age old question....if sitting on a pile is more difficult, why does everyone do it???


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

spike camp said:


> Age old question....if sitting on a pile is more difficult, why does everyone do it???


I'm just saying where I hunt if you hunt say an oak ridge you might see 1 or 2 deer a day and will probably have a shot opportunity at that 1 or 2. Over a bait site you may see 6 to 8 deer and have a shot opportunity at 1 or 2. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

spike camp said:


> Age old question....if sitting on a pile is more difficult, why does everyone do it???


The challenge. And ..well and also the trip to walmart to the famed corn pallet. It like a pilgramage to Mecca


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I will say this deer on bait piles are very skiddish. I use bait if I'm hunting a very small plot of land and have to draw deer into that area as there is nothing else there for them. Hard to hunt my area which u may only hunt a couple acres of land and there's no natural food sources. It's hard to find property to hunt near me


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Just hunting the edges...which as you know, any cut field has remnants of stuff left over that the does are eating...
> 
> So hunting over a man made water hole, or a naturally occurring one like they hunt in Africa, is different even though the outcome is identical?


The farm I hunt has like 700 acres of AG, so you can’t hunt the timber edges without being somewhat close the the AG fields so my answer in the scenario of just being on the edges looking for a good buck that is searching for does is hunting imo.
That is basically the scenario where I shot this buck 11/12/17...he came out of 50 acres of timber and bedding pushing does and little bucks around that were most likely heading out to the picked corn field.
I didn’t bait him, or the does...and I set up according to the wind and knowing the does patterns for this particular area.

And, yes...man made vs naturally occurring water is different even with the same outcome.
Naturally occurring water hole in Africa?
Please don’t get me started on the Africa thing!


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

jacobh said:


> I will say this deer on bait piles are very skiddish. I use bait if I'm hunting a very small plot of land and have to draw deer into that area as there is nothing else there for them. Hard to hunt my area which u may only hunt a couple acres of land and there's no natural food sources. It's hard to find property to hunt near me


I know what you mean . if I don't get them early , they really start getting skiddish . with only 8 acres myself , ive placed 3 stands . next season imma change my strategy . imma hunt the ground till im busted , then move from tree to tree as the heat gets higher at each 1 .

I have 1 really good early season stand and 1 that's in the thick for late season . gonna stick to that plan and see what happens . my bro uses my 3rd stand occasionally , so I let it be most of the time . its a 2 man stand with a cross bar . not much for steep shots any way . I wont use it much , if at all .


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice deer. And yeah hunting the edges is one of the best options where I hunt if you have some feed. The water hole thing to me is entirely contradictory. If you are hunting areas where they have limited options, and you know that, sitting on a natural hole or man-made is identical to me. That to me is less challenging than even baiting, and they have to come vs. food which they can choose different options. Personally, someone hunting over a natural water hole where that resource is limited, is not challenging at all...but the guy that is OK with that isn't OK with baiting...or the guys that defended the Cecil hunter who was baiting, are not OK with baiting whitetails...yeah I'm not an Africa fan...never been, but have no interest in that except for maybe some archery spot and stalk of the antelope etc. Have no interest in hunting water holes or bait for the big 5...


spike camp said:


> The farm I hunt has like 700 acres of AG, so you can’t hunt the timber edges without being somewhat close the the AG fields so my answer in the scenario of just being on the edges looking for a good buck that is searching for does is hunting imo.
> That is basically the scenario where I shot this buck 11/12/17...he came out of 50 acres of timber and bedding pushing does and little bucks around that were most likely heading out to the picked corn field.
> I didn’t bait him, or the does...and I set up according to the wind and knowing the does patterns for this particular area.
> 
> ...


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Spike man I don't have any natural growing corn near me farmers plant it.... JK nice buck


----------



## fearedbydeer (Dec 1, 2010)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Has anyone on AT ever posted a pic of their kill infront of their cornpile? With half of this site using cornpiles im sure many deer are shot with their head in a pile of corn.i dont recall any hero pics with a cornpile in the pic,but maybe i missed them


Good point and they never volunteer the information that they shot it over a pile of corn either I wonder why that is.. actually they never admit to shooting them over a pile of corn all they would ever say is it's legal then they walk away.
I'm not going to respect it and I'm not going to tell others that they should respect it either if it's legal in your state let's face it it's just one of those things you have to deal with.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

jacobh said:


> How about sitting in a apple tree and kicking the apples out of the tree? Bait? Or no bait?? U know since they didn't naturally fall off the tree


Dude that is Apple tree abuse ! pretty sure you can get jail time for that .



jacobh said:


> But it's a natural food source??? Man too many rules for bait or no bait. So your saying if I climb a oak and the tree shakes a little and acorns fall I'm now hunting over bait? Hhhmmmm bet lots on here hunt over bait then


You are in the tree so it would be considered your fault the acorns fell , would they have fallen without you there ! Would the acorn falling make a noise if you are not there to hear it? 



spike camp said:


> Justification at its finest lol.
> Bait absolutely changes an animals patterns and natural movements and a crossbow is not even remotely the same as archery.
> There...I said it haha!


Now I'm confused !! both have the word Bow in them so how could they not be the same , does it make a difference if the crossbow doesn't have wheels? Ahh but Bowtie has bow in it too---- so Ok I agree lol.....


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

spike camp said:


> The farm I hunt has like 700 acres of AG, so you can’t hunt the timber edges without being somewhat close the the AG fields so my answer in the scenario of just being on the edges looking for a good buck that is searching for does is hunting imo.
> That is basically the scenario where I shot this buck 11/12/17...he came out of 50 acres of timber and bedding pushing does and little bucks around that were most likely heading out to the picked corn field.
> I didn’t bait him, or the does...and I set up according to the wind and knowing the does patterns for this particular area.
> 
> ...


Am I the only one who sees what appears to be a kernel of corn in the right side of that bucks mouth !!


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Nice deer. And yeah hunting the edges is one of the best options where I hunt if you have some feed. The water hole thing to me is entirely contradictory. If you are hunting areas where they have limited options, and you know that, sitting on a natural hole or man-made is identical to me. That to me is less challenging than even baiting, and they have to come vs. food which they can choose different options. Personally, someone hunting over a natural water hole where that resource is limited, is not challenging at all...but the guy that is OK with that isn't OK with baiting...or the guys that defended the Cecil hunter who was baiting, are not OK with baiting whitetails...yeah I'm not an Africa fan...never been, but have no interest in that except for maybe some archery spot and stalk of the antelope etc. Have no interest in hunting water holes or bait for the big 5...



Your water hole scenario makes sense, and I somewhat agree.
That’s why I was saying I’m conflicted on the topic as I’ve never hunted an area that’s so dry a water hole is an attractant and like rossiebull I think it’s lame to post up on the only water source available.
Definitely not a very sporting way to kill animals.

One scenario that’s bouncing around in my head, is killing a bear off of a carcass from an Elk or Deer kill.
It’s legal in Colorado, so long you do not move the carcass for the purpose of baiting after the meat is removed.
I don’t want to kill a bear, and it’s most likely not something I’ll ever do....but it’s not baiting since the carcass is already going to be there and it’s not really hunting since you’re just sitting and waiting but I can see that scenario as being more accepted.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

spike camp said:


> I’ll clear it up for you, if it helps...
> 
> 1. Sitting over a water tank is not hunting and it is baiting.
> 2. Sitting over a naturally occurring water hole is not baiting and I haven’t given my opinion as to whether or not I feel it’s hunting.
> ...



Basically that is just your opinion and that is all it is......

hope that clears it up for you.


----------



## fearedbydeer (Dec 1, 2010)

It's the way they're old Papa taught them how to do it you're infringing on tradition and culture be careful

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jody S. (Jul 9, 2015)

spike camp said:


> Justification at its finest lol.
> Bait absolutely changes an animals patterns and natural movements and a crossbow is not even remotely the same as archery.
> There...I said it haha!


Can I get an AMEN!!! Best quote of this whole mess on both accounts. I couldn't agree more.

Bait can be placed in the same small area unchanged all season long. 

Crops and natural food sources cover larger areas. A deer's food preference can change constantly throughout the season.

Cross bows took a giant leap towards firearms. Shoulder mounted stock,trigger,safety. Anyone can learn to shoot one accurately in ten minutes. Shooting a bow and arrow accurately and consistently takes time and practice.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Too many take this stuff too seriously. Me and spike disagree but man we didn't call names and get nasty about it. U guys calling names need to get over it. Hunt your way and don't worry about it.


----------



## EJP1234 (Aug 10, 2014)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Has anyone on AT ever posted a pic of their kill infront of their cornpile? With half of this site using cornpiles im sure many deer are shot with their head in a pile of corn.i dont recall any hero pics with a cornpile in the pic,but maybe i missed them


I have never shot a good buck over corn, just does and lots of them. TBH, large buck usage of corn is very sporadic, usually at night or super late winter. I do have cams on bait sites, and rarely does a shooter use it, and if they do its not regularly and often in the middle of the night. 

I use bait to get does grouped up for rapid eradication with a firearm. Usually from a tripod or tower during firearms.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Heh heh. He said rapid eradication...  


EJP1234 said:


> rapid eradication


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I know there’s more than 1 or 2 “big buck killers” in states like Ohio just foaming at the mouth with this super cold weather and snow. If you’re a corn tosser now’s the time to go hunt the big ones. That is if they’re still carrying their headgear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

